# إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيلٌ صحيحٌ؟



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيلٌ صحيحٌ؟ *
*( دراسة تحليليَّة لهذا الكتاب ) *
*مقدمة 

تُرجم الكتاب المسمَّي بإنجيل برنابا إلي اللغة الإنجليزيَّة سنة 1907م ثمَّ تُرْجِمَ إلي اللغة العربيَّة في السنة التالية مباشرة 1908م، وعلي إثر ذلك تُرجِمّ إلي اللغات الأرديَّة والإندونيسيَّة والفارسيَّة والتركيَّة، ثمَّ إلي الكثير من اللغات، خاصَّة بعد سنة 1975م. وقد أثار الكتاب منذ ظهوره في هذه الترجمات الكثير من الجدل بين مؤيِّدٍ له، ولكن غير مؤمن ومقتنع بما جاء فيه، باعتباره كتاب تحوم حوله الشكوك والشبهات، وبين رافضٍ له لوضوح زيفه وتزويره ولكثرة الأدلَّة الداخليَّة والخارجيَّة علي ذلك. ومع ذلك فالغالبيَّة الساحقة من العلماء والدارسين في المسيحيَّة والإسلام لم تلتفتْ إليه ولم تهتمّْ به بالمرَّة. ولم يكنْ كتاب كهذا، مليء بالخرافات والأفكار الخرافيَّة التي لا يمكن لعاقلٍ أنْ يقبلها، يحتاج منَّا إلي الوقت والجهد اللذان بُذلا في دراسته وإخراجه ليكون بين يديّ القارئ، ولكن نظرًا لتساؤل البعض حول حقيقته وحقيقة محتواه وسبب رفض الكنيسة له، اضطررنا لعمل هذه الدراسة لبيان حقيقته وحقيقة شخصيَّة كاتبه المزيَّف وحقيقة دوافعه وأهدافه. وقد اضطررنا لإيراد الكثير من نصوصه كاملة بقدر الإمكان وشرحها شرحًا تفصيليًا لكي تكون الصورة كاملة أمام القارئ حتي يتعرَّف بنفسه علي ما في الكتاب من أفكارٍ خرافيَّةٍ وعقائد مزيَّفةٍ، وحتي يري مدي ما فعله كاتب هذا الكتاب المزيّف والمزوّر بنصوص الكتب الدينيَّة خاصَّة الكتاب المقدَّس. 
وقد قمنا بنشر الطبعة الأولي من هذا الدراسة سنة 1989م باسم " إنجيل برنابا هل هو الإنجيل الصحيح؟"، ولكن وبعد مرور حوالي 13 سنة وبعد صدور العديد من الكتب التي دافعت عن هذا الكتاب المزيَّف وكذلك التي بيَّنَت زيفه وتزويره، قمنا بعمل هذه الدراسة في صورةٍ جديدةٍ، منقحةٍ ومعدلةٍ ، باسم " إنجيل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

- 6 -​برنابا هل هو إنجيلٌ صحيحٌ ؟ " تعتمد علي أحدث الدراسات النقديَّة التي تمَّت في هذه السنوات الأخيرة. 
ونرجو من اللَّه القدير أنْ تكون هذه الدراسة قد أوفتْ بالغرض المطلوب بصلوات قداسة البابا المعظَّم البابا شنودة الثالث بابا وبطريرك الإسكندرية وسائر الكرازة المرقسيَّة، الذي يشجِّعْني دائمًا علي البحث والدراسة، ونيافة الأنبا مرقس، أبي الروحيّ، أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها، والذي قدَّم لي، في هذه الدراسة، الكثير من دوائر المعارف والمراجع العالميَّة التي ساعدت علي إخراج هذا الكتاب بالصورة التي تتلاءم مع طبيعة الكنيسة المسيحيَّة الأرثوذكسيَّة التي دافعت وتدافع وستظلّ تدافع عن الإيمان القويم في كلِّ العصور. 
25 نوفمبر 2002م القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير 
16 هاتور 1719ش 
صوم الميلاد 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 7 - *​*تمهيد الفقرات الرئيسية (1) *

*من مقدمة المترجم *

*يقول الدكتور " خليل سعادة " مترجم هذا الكتاب المزيّف والمزوَّر المدعو زورًا بإنجيل برنابا إلي العربيَّة: *
*" أقدمت علي ترجمة هذا الكتاب المسمَّي بإنجيل برنابا وأنا شاعرٌ بخطورة المسئوليَّة التي ألقيتها علي عاتقي، وأني لم أقدِم عليها إلاَّ خدمةً للتاريخ، وغيرةً علي لغة هي أحقّ بنقله إليها من سواها وهي المرَّة الأولي التي برز فيها هذا الإنجيل في ثوبٍ عربيٍّ، وهو إنجيل تضاربت فيه آراء الباحثين وتشعَّبَت بخصوصه مذاهب المؤرِّخين وخبطوا فيه بين ضلالٍ وهدي وتلمَّسُوا حقيقته بين رشادٍ وهوي، واستنطقوا الآثار والأسفار واستفسروا الأعصار والأمصار، فما ظفروا بعد كلِّ ذلك بما يُشفي منهم عليلاً، ويُبرد لهم غليلاً. *
*1- النسخة الوحيدة في العالم (2) : والنسخة الوحيدة المعروفة الآن في العالم التي أنقل عنها هذا الإنجيل إنَّما هي نسخة إيطاليَّة في مكتبة بلاط " فيينا " (3) وهى تُعدَّ من أنفس الذخائر والآثار التاريخيَّة فيها، تقع في مائتين وخمس وعشرين صحيفة سميكة، مجلَّدة بصفحتين رقيقتين متينتين من الورق المقوَّي، يغطِّيهما جلدان لونهما أدكن ضارب إلي الصفرة النحاسيَّة، ويحيط بهما علي الحواف الأربع خطان مذهبان، وفي مركز الجلد نقشٌ بارزُ عطُل من التذهيب، تحيط به حافة مزدوجة من نقوش ذهبيَّة متباينة الأشكال، يسمِّيها الغربيُّون بالطراز العربيّ، ويستدلون من مجمل التجليد المنوه عنه أنَّه طراز شرقي. *
*2- نوع التجليد وتاريخه: إلاَّ أنَّ البعض يذهب إلي التجليد المذكور برمَّته قد يكون من صنع المُجلّدين الباريسيِّين اللذين استقدمها الدوق " دي سافوى " لتجليد النسخة المذكورة التي كانت ملكًا له علي ماسيجيء بيانه، فقد يكونان جلّداها تقليدًا للطراز العربيّ، وممَّا حملهم علي هذا الظن هو أنَّ المحفظة الخارجيَّة للنسخة المذكورة هي صنع المجلدين الباريسيِّين بلا مراء. *
*إلاَّ أنَّه يُقال - في جنب ما تقدم - أنَّ هناك نسخة صك في " البندقية " مجلَّدة بجلدٍ يُضارع جلد النسخة الإيطاليَّة لإنجيل برنابا من كلِّ وجه، وخصوصًا من حيث النقوش المشار إليها. والصكّ المذكور إنَّما هو نسخة دوليَّة باللغة الإيطاليَّة *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(1) وضعنا نحن هذه العناوين الجانبية، وليس المترجم لتسهيل المتابعة والمراجعة. *
*(2) وضعنا نحن هذه العناوين الجانبية ، وليس المترجم لتسهيل المتابعة والمراجعة. *
*(3) فيينا عاصمة النمسا ، وقد ظهرت أجزاء كبيرة من النسخة الأسبانية في السنوات الأخيرة في استراليا . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 8 - *​*لمعاهدة عُقِدَت بين الدولة العَلِيَّة ( العثمانيَّة ) والبندقية ورد ذِكْرها في مراسلات يرجع عهدها إلي أصيل القرن السادس عشر، وجلد الصكّ المذكور في القسطنطينيَّة بلا مشاحة كما يُستدلّ علي ذلك من آثار كتابة باللغة التركيَّة الشائعة في ذلك الزمن تبدَّت من خلال مزق في الجلد المذكور. *
*3 – أصل ورق الكتاب وتاريخه: وزعم بعضهم أنَّ صحائف النسخة الإيطاليَّة هي من الورق المسمَّي بالتركيّ، إلا أنَّه ليس فيها شيء يؤيِّد هذا الزعم فإنَّ جميعها من الورق المعروف بالورق القطنيّ. وهي متينة النسيج خشنته، خلا صحيفتَين منها مصقولتَين، تختلفان في قوامهما ولونهما عن البقيَّة. وهنالك حُجَّة قويَّة تُفَنِّد مزاعم القائلين بالأصل التركيّ، وهي أنَّ الآثار المائيَّة في الورق، وهي التي تبدو لك متي استشففته، لم تشاهد في نوع من أنواع الورق الشرقيّ قط، وهي في الصحائف المنوَّه عنها علي شكل مرساة سفينة تحيط بها دائرة، وهي علامة مميَّزة لنوع الورق الإيطاليّ علي ما قال به بعض مشاهير الأخصائيِّين. *
*4- العثور علي النسخة الإيطاليَّة: وأوَّل من عثر علي النسخة الإيطالية ممن لم يعرف التاريخ أثرهم، ولم تدرس الأيام ذكرهم، هو " كريمر" - أحد مستشاريّ ملك بروسيّ - وكان مقيمًا وقتئذ في امستردام فأخذها سنة (1709م)، من مكتبة أحد مشاهير ووجهاء المدينة المذكور، ولم يزدْ علي تعريف صاحبها بغير هذه الألقاب المبهمة، إلاَّ أنَّه ذُكر في عرض الكلام عنه أنَّ الوجيه المذكور كان يحسب النسخة المنوَّه عنها ثمينة جدًا فأقرضها " كريمر تولند " ثمَّ أهداها بعد ذلك بأربع سنين إلي البرنس (الأمير) " ايويجين سافوي " الذي كان علي كثرة حروبه ومعاركه ووفرة مشاغله السياسيَّة، شديد الولع بالعلوم والآثار التاريخيَّة، ثمَّ اِنتقلت النسخة المذكور سنة 1738م مع سائر مكتبة البرنس (الأمير) المنوَّه عنه إلي مكتبة البلاط الملكيّ في " فيِّينا " حيث لا تزال هناك حتي الآن، علي ما مرَّ بك بيانه. *
*5- النسخة الأسبانيَّة: بيد أنَّه وُجِدَ في أوائل القرن الثامن عشر نسخة أخري أسبانيَّة تقع في مائتين واثنين وعشرين فصلاً وأربع مائة وعشرين صفحة، جرَّ الدهر عليها ذيل العفاء فطُمِسَت آثارها ودرست رسومها وكان قد أقرضها الدكتور " هلم " من " هدلي " (بلدة من أعمال همبشير) المستشرق الشهير " سايل "، ثم تناولها بعد "سايل " الدكتور " منكهوش " أحد أعضاء كليَّة الملكة في " اكسفورد " فنقلها إلي الإنجليزية، ثم دفع الترجمة مع الأصل سنة 1784م إلي الدكتور " هوايت " أحد مشاهير الأساتذة. *
*ولقد أشار الدكتور " هوايت " المنوَّه عنه في إحدي الخُطب التي كان يلقيها علي الطلبة إلي هذه النسخة، حيث استشهد ببعض الشذرات منها، ولقد طالعت هذه الشذرات وقابلتها بالترجمة الإنجليزيَّة المنقولة عن النسخة الإيطاليَّة الموجودة الآن في مكتبة بلاط " فيينا " فوجدت الأسبانيَّة ترجمة حرفيَّة عن تلك ولم أر بينهما فرقًا يستحق الذكر إلاَّ في أمرَين، فإنَّ النسخة الإيطاليَّة تقول : ( أنَّه لما جاء " يهوذا " *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 9 - *​*الخائن مع الجند الروماني ليسلم " يسوع " علي أيديهم كان " يسوع " يصلِّي في البستان بجانب الغرفة التي كان تلاميذه فيها نيامًا، فلمَّا أحسَّ بالجنود خاف فدخل فلمَّا رأى اللَّه الخطر المحدق به أرسل ملائكته الأربعة فاحتملوه في النافذة إلي السماء الثالثة، فلمَّا دخل يهوذا الخائن الغرفة غيَّر اللَّه بآية منظره وصوته، فصار نظير " يسوع " تمامًا، فلمَّا استيقظ التلاميذ ورأوه لم يشكُّوا في أنَّه هو " يسوع " ). *
*فالرواية الأسبانيَّة تنطبق حرفيًا علي الإيطاليَّة، إلا أنَّ الأولي تقول " إلاًَّ بطرس " أيّ أنَّها استثنت " بطرس " من عداد التلاميذ الذين لم يشكُّوا في أنَّ " يهوذا " هو " يسوع " ثمَّ ذكرت اسم أحد الملائكة الذين احتملوا " يسوع " من النافذة "عزرائيل "، وهو في الإيطاليَّة " أوريل ". وهناك بعض اختلافات أخري طفيفة اضربنا عن ذكرها . *
*6- خرافة الراهب فرامرينو: ويُؤخذ مما علَّقه " سايل " علي النسخة الأسبانيَّة أنَّه مسطور في صدرها أنَّها مترجمة عن الإيطاليَّة بقلم مسلم أورغاني يُسَمَّي " مصطفي العرندي "، وصدَّرها بمقدِّمة يقصُّ فيها مكتشف النسخة الإيطاليَّة - وهو راهب لاتيني يُسَمَّي "فرامرينو" - كيفيَّة عثوره عليها، ومن جملة ما قال بهذا الصدد أنَّه عثر علي رسائل "لارينايوس " وفي عدادها رسالة يُنَدِّد فيها بالقدِّيس " بولس " الرسول، وأنَّ " أرينايوس " أسند تنديده هذا إلي إنجيل القدِّيس " برنابا "، فأصبح من ذلك الحين الراهب مرينو - المشار إليه - شديد الشغف بالعثور علي هذا الإنجيل. *
*7- الراهب " المزعوم " والسرقة الخرافية المزعومة: واتفق أنَّه أصبح حينًا من الدهر مقرَّبًا من البابا " اسكتس الخامس "، فحدث يومًا أنَّهما دخلا معًا مكتبة البابا، فران السكري علي أجفان قداسته، فأحبَّ " مرينو " أنْ يقتل الوقت بالمطالعة إلي أنْ يفيق البابا، فكان الكتاب الأوَّل الذي وضع يده عليه هو هذا الإنجيل نفسه، فكاد أنْ يطير فرحًا من هذا الاكتشاف، فخبَّأ هذه الذخيرة الثمينة في أحد ردنيه، ولبث إلي أنْ استفاق البابا فاستأذنه بالانصراف حاملاً ذلك الكنز معه، فلمَّا خلا بنفسه، طالعه بشوقٍ عظيمٍ، فإعتنق علي أثر ذلك الدين الإسلاميّ. *
*هذه هي رواية الراهب " فرامرينو " علي ما هو مدوَّن في مقدِّمة النسخة الأسبانيَّة، كما رواها المستشرق " سايل "، في مقدِّمة له لترجمة القرآن، وهي مع ما تقدَّم الإلماع إليه من خُطب الأستاذ " هوايت "، المصدر الوحيد الذي لنا الآن بخصوص النسخة الأسبانيَّة التي لم أعثر علي كيفية فقدانها، سوي أنَّه عُهِدَ بترجمتها إلي الدكتور " منكهوش " فدفعها إلي الدكتور " هوايت " ثم طمس بعد ذلك خبرها وأمْحِيَ أثرها (4) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(4) وجدت نسخة لمخطوطة أسبانية في سبعينات القرن العشرين في مكتبة فيشر Fisher library بسيدنى باستراليا . أنظر الفصل الثاني من هذا الكتاب . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 10 - *​*وهنا يعرض للبيب سؤال وهو : *
*هل النسخة الإيطالية الحاضرة هي التي اختلسها الراهب مرينو من مكتبة البابا اسكتس الخامس ؟ أم هي نسخة أخرى سواها ؟. *
*8 – متي كُتبت النسخة الأصليَّة ؟ ولا يمكن ترجيح ذلك إلاَّ بعد تعيين الزمن الذي كتبت فيه، وإذا تحرَّيت التاريخ وجدت أنَّ زمن البابا اسكتس الخامس - المذكور - نحو مغيب القرن السادس عشر، وقد علمت مما مر بك بيانه أنَّ نوع الورق التي سطرت عليه النسخة الإيطاليَّة إنما هو ورق إيطاليّ يمكن تعيين أصله من الآثار المائيِّة فيه، والتي يمكن إتِّخاذها دليلاً صادقًا علي تاريخ النسخة الإيطاليَّة، والتاريخ الذي يُخَمِّنه العلماء من كلِّ ما تقدَّم بيانه يتراوح بين منتصف القرن الخامس عشر والسادس عشر ، وعليه فمن الممكن أنْ تكون النسخة الإيطاليَّة هي عينها التي اختلسها " فرامرينو " من مكتبة البابا علي ما مرَّت الإشارة إليه. *
*9- جدال حول هذا الإنجيل المزيف: ولما شاع خبر إنجيل برنابا في فجر القرن الثامن عشر أحدث دوياً عظيماً في أندية الدين والعلم ولا سيَّما في إنجلترا، فكثر بشأنه الجدل، واحتدمت بين العلماء مناقشات كان بعضها أقرب إلي التخرُّصات والأوهام منه إلي المباحث العلميَّة، وأوَّل أمر توجَّهت إليه هِمَم الباحثين الخوض في أمر النسخة الإيطاليَّة وفيما إذا كانت منقولة عن نسخةٍ أخري أو هي النسخة الأصليَّة التي كانت عند الراهب " فرامرينو " وإدَّعي اختلاسها من مكتبة البابا " اسكتس الخامس "، ومن الغريب أنَّ العلماء لم ينتبهوا في حلِّ هذه القضية إلي ما رأوه مسطوراً علي هوامش النسخة من الألفاظ والجمل العربيَّة التي أثبتناها في هذه الترجمة أمانة في النقل، ولكي تكون مطابقة للأصل برمَّته من كلِّ وجهٍ، والحق يُقال أنَّ اللبيب يَحار في أمر هذه الشروح والهوامش العربيَّة في نسخة إيطاليَّة، ولابدَّ في هذا الموقف من ذِكْر ما عنّ لي بشأنها بشيءٍ من الأسباب لأنَّ كلّ الثقات الذين تؤخذ أقوالهم حُجَّة في الكلام علي النسخة الإيطاليَّة لم يُوفوا هذا الموضوع حقَّه بل لم يُلِمُّوا به أقلَّ إلمامٍ حتي أنَّ مستشرقًا كبيرًا كالأستاذ " مرجليوث " لم يذكرها إلاَّ علي سبيل العرض، ولم يقلْ بشأنها إلاَّ قولاً واحدًا وهو أنَّ " لاموتي ظنها صحيحة العبارة محكمة الوضع، لكن لم يخفِ أمرها علي العالم " دنس " الذي قال بسقم تركيبها ووفرة أغلاطها ". *
*10- هوامش الكتاب العربيَّة: وأنت إذا تفقَّدتَ هذه الهوامش وأعْمَلْت فيها الرويَّة وجدت بعضها صحيح العبارة مُحْكَم الوضع، لعب فيه قلم الناسخ كلّ ملعبٍ، من مسخ وتصحيف، والبعض الآخر سقيم التركيب من أصله لا تكاد تفقه لبعضه معني إلاَّ بكدِّ الذهن، ولا تفقه لبعضه الآخر معني بالمرَّة، وتجد أيضًا أنَّ ما كان ركيك العبارة سقيم التركيب قد جري فيه الكاتب علي الترجمة الحرفيَّة في أضيق معانيها وأسخفها، فوضع المضاف إليه قبل المضاف. وهو ما لا يفعله كاتبٌ عربيٌ تحت الشمس، وليس ذلك فقط في الهوامش التي هي ترجمة بعض فقرات *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 11 - *​*الإنجيل إلي العربيَّة، بل أيضًا في الهوامش التي هي من أوضاعه والتي لا مقابل لها بالإيطاليَّة. *
*000 من ذلك قوله سورة " عيسي ألم " أي سورة آلام " عيسي "، وقوله " ذكر إديرس قصص" أي ذكر قصة " إدريس " وقوله " متكبّر كاميل بيان " أي بيان شرّ أنواع الكبرياء، وقوله " من أي دين عنده ينبغي أنْ يصدق من الخبائس " إلي آخر ما هنالك من الطمطمانيَّات التي هي أقرب إلي العجمة منها إلي العربيَّة، فمن كان يحسن إجادة سبك العبارات علي ما تقدَّم إيضاحه من أمثله النوع الأوَّل لا يرتكب مثل هذه الأغلاط الفاضحة التي يستحيل علي عربيّ أو مستشرق ارتكابها. *
*فإذا تدبَّرت ما تقدَّم هان عليك أنْ تفقه أنَّ كاتب الهوامش العربيَّة أكثر من واحد، فكان واضعها الأصليّ صحيح العبارة فصيحها، فجاء بعده من نسخها ومسخها وبدَّل فيها ما شاء قصور مداركه في اللغة العربيَّة، فأفسد بنسخه كثيرًا مما وضعه الكاتب الأوَّل وزاد عليه من عنده ما تري من التعابير السخيفة والأساليب الركيكة، والطمطمانيَّات التي لا يستخرج منها معني بالمرَّة. والذي أرمي إلي الاستدلال عليه من هذا البيان أنَّ النسخة الإيطاليَّة التي هي الآن في مكتبة البلاط الملكي في " فيينا " إنما هي مأخوذة بلا مراء عن نسخة أخري وبالتالي لا يصحْ اعتبارها النسخة الأولي الأصليَّة . *
*11- هل هناك أصل للنسخة الإيطاليَّة؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فما هو الأصل الذي أُخذت منه النسخة الإيطاليَّة؟ وهو سؤال صعب، ولكن لا يستحيل الإجابة عليه، فقد مرَّ بك من الكلام علي هوامش النسخة المشار إليها ما يصح الاستدلال به علي أنَّ النسخة التي نُقلت عنها ليست بعربيَّة لأنَّ من يُجيد العربيَّة إلي حدٍّ يتمكَّن معها من ترجمة هذا الإنجيل منها إلي لغة أخري لا يرتكب مثل هذه الأغلاط السخيفة التي تراها في الهوامش، ولا يقلب الكلام إلي حدِّ تقديم المضاف إليه علي المضاف، إلي غير ذلك من التعابير التي هي أدلّ علي أصل لاتينيّ أو إيطاليّ قديم، وهو استنتاج ينطبق علي ما قال به الثقات بعد التدقيق وإمعان النظر في نوع خط النسخة الإيطاليَّة الموجودة الآن في مكتبة بلاط " فيينا "، فقد توصَّلوا إلي الجزم بأنَّ ناسخها إنما هو من أهالي " البندقية " نسخها في القرن السادس عشر، أو أوائل السابع عشر، وأنَّه يُرجَّح أنَّه أخذها عن نسخة " توسكانيَّة "، أو عن نسخة بلغة " البندقيَّة " تطرَّقت إليها اصطلاحات " توسكانيَّة " ، وهي أقوال " لونسدال ولورا راغ " بعد أنْ أخذا في ذلك أراء أعظم الثقات الإيطاليِّين الذين يُؤخذ قولهم حُجَّة في هذه المباحث الأخصائيَّة. *
*12- الكاتب الأصليّ وعلاقته باللغة اللاتينيَّة واللغة الإيطاليَّة: ويذهب الكاتبان المذكوران إلي أنَّ النسخ حدث نحو سنة (1575م) وأنَّ من المحتمل أنْ يكون ناسخ هذا الإنجيل الراهب "فرامرينو " الذي ورد ذكره في مقدِّمة النسخة *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 12 - *​*الإيطالية علي ما جاءت الإشارة إليه ثم يقولون بعد ذلك ما ترجمته " وكيف كان الحال، فيمكننا الجزم بأنَّ كتاب " برنابا " الإيطاليّ إنما هو كتاب إنشائيّ، وسواء قام به كاهن أو علمانيّ أو راهب أو أحد العامَّة، فهو بقلم رجل له إلمام عجيب بالتوراة اللاتينيَّة يقرب من إلمام " دانت "، وأنَّه نظير " دانت " متضلِّع علي نوع خاصٍّ من " الزبور "، وهو صنع رجل معرفته للأسفار المسيحيَّة تفوق كثيرًا إطلاعه علي الكتب الدينيَّة الإسلاميَّة، فيُرَجَّح إذًا أنَّه مُرْتَدّ عن النصرانيَّة ". *
*13- بين الشاعر الإيطاليّ دانتي والكاتب المزيَّف للإنجيل المزعوم : والباعث علي المقارنة بين كاتب هذا الإنجيل والشاعر الشهير " دانت " ما في كلامهما من الملابسات وما في تعابير النسخة الإيطاليَّة من الشبه بمؤلفات " دانت " الشعريَّة التي يصف فيها الجحيم (5) والجنَّة، ففي هذا الإنجيل أنَّ هناك سبع دركات للجحيم، تختلف مراتبها باختلاف الخطايا الكبيرة السبع التي يُعذَّب البشر لأجلها، وأنَّه يُوجد تسع سموات تأتي في قمَّتها الجنَّة، فتكون العاشرة. فيستنتج بعضهم من ذلك أنَّ كاتب هذا الإنجيل إنما جاء بعد " دانت " وأخذ عنه هذه الشروح، أو أنَّه كان معاصرًا له. فذكر نظير " دانتي " ما كان شائعًا من الآراء في عصرهما، فيكون إذ ذاك " برنابا " هذا قد ظهر في القرن الرابع عشر ، إلاَّ أنَّ وصف الجحيم علي ما جاء به " برنابا " هذا لا ينطبق علي وصف " دانتي " أو غيره إلاَّ من حيث العدد، والرأي الأصيل أنْ يكون كلاهما قد أخذ عن مصدر آخر قديم لا يترتب معه أنْ يكون الكاتبان متعاصرَين، وذلك المصدر إنما هو " ميثولوجيا اليونان "، وقد يُعدّ ما بين الكاتبان من الشبه والتصوَّرات الشعريَّة والألفاظ الوضعيَّة من قبيل توارد الخواطر. *
*14- هل للكتاب اصل عربي؟ ولقد تبادر إلي ذهن العلماء بادئ ذي بدء أنَّ النسخة الإيطاليَّة مأخوذة من أصل عربيّ، وكان أوَّل من أشار إلي ذلك " كريمر " الذي مرَّ بك ذكره حيثُ صدّر النسخة الإيطاليَّة التي أهداها إلي " الدوق سافوي " ببضعة أسطر من عنده، يذكر أنَّ هذا الإنجيل " المحمديّ " مُترجم عن العربيَّة أو سواها، ثم تابعه في ذلك " لاموتي " حيث يقول "أراني البارون هو هندرف الذي يجمع بين شرف المحتد وسمو الآداب وسعة الاطلاع كتاباً يزعم الأتراك أنَّه للقدِّيس "برنابا "، والظاهر أنَّه منقول إلي الإيطاليَّة من العربيَّة "، ويريد بلفظ الأتراك جمهور المسلمين والعرب، علي ما يزال شائعًا من الاستعمال غير المدقق من كتاب الإفرنج لهذه اللفظة في عصرنا الحاضر . *
*ثم أنَّ الدكتور " هوايت " الذي مرَّ الإلماع إليه يقول في سنة 1784م " إنَّ الأصل العربيّ لا يزال موجوداً في الشرق "، ولكنَّك إذا أعملت البصيرة وجدت أنَّ كلام الدكتور" هوايت " مبنيّ علي كتابات المستشرق " سايل " التي نشرها قبل ذلك بنحو *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(5) في ملهاته الشعرية المسماة بالكوميديا الإلهية. أنظر الفصل الثالث عشر . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 13 - *​*نصف قرن من الزمن وسمَّاها بالمباحث التمهيديَّة وفيها يقول في عرض الكلام عن القرآن " أنَّ عند المسلمين إنجيلاً عربيًا ينسبونه إلي القدِّيس " برنابا " وفيه يروي تاريخ " يسوع المسيح " علي أسلوب يباين كل المباينة الأناجيل الصحيحة 000 ولكنه يعترف بعد ذلك في عرض المقدِّمة التي له علي القرآن " أنِّي لم أرَ إنجيل برنابا عندما ألمعت إليه في المباحث التمهيديَّة ". فقوله السابق إذًا مبنيّ علي السماع وهو إنما تابع في ذلك " لاموتى " علي ما جاءت الإشارة إليه وقوله هذا أيضًا مبنيّ عليّ السماع لأنَّه لم يُعثرْ علي نسخة عربيَّة للإنجيل المذكور قط. *
*15- الكتاب والمؤرخون العرب: ثمَّ أنَّه لم يردْ ذكر لهذا الإنجيل في كتابات مشاهير الكتاب المسلمين سواء في الأعصر القديمة أو الحديثة حتي ولا مؤلَّفات من إنقطع منهم إلي الأبحاث والمحاولات الدينيَّة مع أنَّ إنجيل برنابا أمضي سلاح لهم في مثل تلك المناقشات وليس ذلك فقط 000 بل لم يردْ ذِكْر لهذا الإنجيل في فهارس الكتب العربيَّة القديمة عند الأعارب أو الأعاجم أو المستشرقين الذين وضعوا فهرساً لأندر الكتب العربيَّة القديمة والحديثة . *
*16- ميل المترجم لوجود أصل عربيّ لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف: بيد أنَّه لابدَّ لي من التصريح بعد كلّ ما تقدَّم بيانه أنَّي أشدّ ميلاً للاعتقاد بالأصل العربيْ مني بسواه إذْ لا يجوز إتّخاذ عدم العثور علي ذلك الأصل حُجَّة دامغة علي عدم وجوده ، وإلاَّ لوجب الاعتقاد بأنَّ النسخة الإيطاليَّة هي النسخة الأصليَّة لهذا الإنجيل، فإنَّه لم يَعْثُر أحدٌ قط علي نسخة أخري سوي النسخة الأسبانيَّة التي مرَّ بيانها، والتي ورد في مقدِّمتها أنَّها مترجمة عن نسخة إيطاليَّة، والمطالع الشرقيّ يري لأوَّل وهلة أنَّ لكاتب إنجيل برنابا إلمامًا بالقرآن حتي أنَّ كثيرًا من فقراته يكاد أنْ يكون ترجمة حرفيَّة أو معنويَّة لآياتٍ قرآنيَّةٍ. أقول هذا وأنا عالمٌ أنِّى في ذلك مُخالف لجلِّ كتَّاب الغرب الذين خاضوا عباب هذا الموضوع، وفي جملتهم " لونسدال " و " لورا راغ " اللذان يزعمان أنَّ إلمام كاتب هذا الإنجيل بالإسلام قليل، فكان هذا من جملة الأسباب التي حملتهما علي نفي القول بأصلِ عربيٍّ، ومن ذلك حديث " إبراهيم " مع أبيه، ومنه ما ينطبق علي سورة 21و 37، وكقوله عن سبب سقوط " إبليس " أنَّه أبي أنْ يسجد لآدم علي حدِّ ما جاء في سورة " البقرة "، وكذلك ما ورد في سورة الحجر، ولولا ضيق المقام لأوردت كثيراً من تلك الفقرات مع ما يقابلها من آيات القرآن، وليس ذلك فقط، بل أنَّ في إنجيل برنابا كثيرًا من الأقوال التي تنطبق على الأحاديث النبويَّة والأساطير العلميَّة التي لم يكنْ يعرفها حينئذ غير العرب، حتي أنَّك لا تكاد تجد في هذه الأيام - علي كثرة المستشرقين والمشتغلين باللغة العربيَّة وتاريخ الإسلام من الغربيِّين - من يُعدّ عالمًا بالحديث. *
*ومن جملة الأسباب التي تحدو بي إلي هذا الزعم أنَّ طراز تجليد النسخة الإيطاليَّة إنما هو طراز عربيّ بلا مراء، علي ما تقدَّم الإلمام إليه، والقول بأنَّه من صنع *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 14 - *​*الباريسيَّين اللذَّين استقدمها " الدوق دي سافوي " تقليدًا للطراز العربيّ، لا يتعدَّي الحدس والتخمين. *
*17- الكاتب من وجهه نظر المترجم: غير أنَّ القول بأنَّ هذا الإنجيل عربيّ الأصل لا يترتَّب عليه أنْ يكون كاتبه عربيّ الأصل، بل الذي أذهب إليه أنَّ الكاتب يهوديّ أندلسيّ إعتنق الدين الإسلاميّ بعد تنصّره وإطِّلاعه علي أناجيل النصار ي ، وعندي أنَّ هذا الحلّ هو أقرب إلي الصواب من غيره،لأنَّك إذا أعملت النظر في هذا الإنجيل وجدت لكاتبه إلمامًا عجيبًا بأسفار العهد القديم " التوارة " لا تكاد تجد له مثيلاً بين طوائف النصاري إلاَّ في أفراد قليلين من الأخصائيِّين الذين جعلوا حياتهم وقفاً علي الدين كالمفسِّرين، حتي أنَّه ليندر أنْ يكون بين هؤلاء أيضًا من له إلمام بالتوراة يقرب من إلمام كاتب إنجيل برنابا، والمعروف أنَّ كثيرين من يهود الأندلس كانوا يتضلَّعون في العربيَّة، ولقد نبغ بينهم من كان له في الأدب والشعر القدح المعلي، فيكون مثلهم في الإطلاع علي القرآن والأحاديث النبويَّة مثل العرب أنفسهم. *
*وممَّا يؤيِّد هذا المذهب ما ورد في هذا الإنجيل عن وجوب الختان، والكلام الجارح الذي جاء فيه من أنَّ الكلاب أفضل من الغلف، فإنَّ مثل هذا القول لا يصدرْ عن نصرانيّ أصيل، وأنت إذا تفقَّدت تاريخ العرب بعد فتح الأندلس وجدت أنَّهم لم يتعرَّضوا بادئ ذي بدء لأديان الآخرين في شيء علي الإطلاق، فكان ذلك من جملة البواعث التي حدت بأهل الأندلس إلي الرضوخ لسطوة المسلمين وسيطرتهم، وثابروا علي هذه الخطَّة في جميع الأمور الدينيَّة إلاَّ في شئٍ واحدٍ وهو الختان إذ جاء زمن أكرهوا فيه الأهالي عليه وأصدروا أمرًا يقضي علي النصاري بإتِّباع سنَّة الختان علي حدِّ ما كان يجري عليه المسلمون واليهود، فكان هذا من جملة البواعث التي دعت النصاري إلي الانتقاض عليهم. أمَّا يهود الأندلس فإنَّهم كانوا يدخلون في الإسلام أفواجًا وليس ذلك فقط بل كانت لهم يد كبيرة في إدخال المسلمين أسبانيا ورسوخ قدمهم فيها في ذلك العهد الطويل. *
*ومما يعزِّز هذا الرأي أيضًا أنَّ هذا الإنجيل يتضمَّن كثيرًا من التقاليد التلموديَّة التي يتعذَّر علي غير يهوديّ معرفتها، وفيه أيضًا شئ من معاني الأحاديث والأقاصيص الإسلاميَّة الشائعة علي ألسنة العامَّة، ولا سند لها من كتب الدين، ولا يتأتَّي لأحدٍ الإطلاع علي مثل هذه الروايات إلاَّ إذا كان في بيئة عربيَّة، فالرأي الذي أذهب إليه من أنَّ الكاتب الأصليّ هو يهوديّ أندلسيّ إعتنق الإسلام يعلِّل جميع ما تقدَّم تعليلاً واضحًا. *
*18- الكاتب والوسط الإيطالي: إلاَّ أنَّ البعض يذهب إلي أنَّ الوسط الذي ظهر فيه الإنجيل إنما هو إيطاليّ نحو أوائل القرون الوسطي، وأنَّ كاتب هذا الإنجيل إيطاليّ من ذلك الزمن بدليل أنَّ مُجمَل روح الإنجيل وعباراته تدلّ علي هذا الوسط، فقد ذكر في عرض الكلام عن الحصاد وأناشيد المغنيِّين ما يصحّ أنْ *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## استفانوس (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكورأخي الحبيب*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*


فريد قال:



			مشكورأخي الحبيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مشكور يا اخ فريد لمرورك انا بنقل هنا كتاب لان لو اى حد حب يتكلم عن موضوع انجيل برنابا ننقل له رابط الموضوع حتى يجد الجواب الكامل اللى بيحتاجه*
*ربنا يبارك مرورك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 15 - *​*يكون وصفًا حرفيًا لما يحدث الآن في " توسكانيا " و" تينو " من إيطاليا، وأنَّ الإشارة إلي استخراج الحجارة من المقاطع ونحتها وبناء البيوت بالحجارة الصلدة أصحّ علي كاتب من أمَّة خبيرة بالبناء منه علي كاتب من العرب الذين يقيمون في الخيام، وقسْ عليه ما جاء عن حمل العبد خبزًا لفعلة سيّده في الكروم عن دوس العنب بالأقدام في المعاصر إلي آخر ما هناك من مثل هذه الإشارات. *
*والحق يُقال أنِّي لم أجدْ في كلِّ ذلك ما هو أدلّ علي وسط غربيّ منه علي شرقيّ، إلاَّ إذا كان مراد الكاتب أنْ يكون ذلك الوسط الشرقيّ بلاد العرب نفسها، فإنَّ ما ورد فيه ينطبق انطباقًا تامًا علي ما كان جاريًا في فلسطين وسوريا في عهد المسيح، ولا يزال كذلك لهذا العهد الحاضر، فالحصَّادون والحصَّادات ينشدون أناشيد يرن صداها في جوانب السهول وبطون الأودية، والبنَّاءون يقطعون الحجارة وينحتونها علي نحو ما ذكر " برنابا "، ولا يسكن الخيام إلاَّ البدو الرُحَّل الذين ليسوا من أهل البلاد، ويحمل الغلمان والقوم الزاد لمن في الكروم أثناء القطاف كما يحملونه للفعلة أثناء الحراثة، ويدوسون العنب بأقدامهم علي ما هو معهود من أمره في فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد الشرق كلّه، إلاَّ أنَّه لابدّ لي من الإقرار بأنَّ هنالك بعضًا من الأدلَّة يتعذَّر تطبيقها علي ما كان شائعًا في ذلك الزمن في فلسطين، منها الإشارة إلي كيفيَّة تنظيف براميل النبيذ وجدلها لهذا الغرض، والمعروف في فلسطين قديمًا - وفي يومنا الحاضر - أنَّ الخمور تُوضع في جرار كبيرة أو في زقاق، ومنها الإشارة إلي الفرق بين إعدام السارق شنقًا أو إعدام القاتل بقطع الرأس، وهو مما لم أقفْ له علي أثر من التاريخ القويم لفلسطين، ومهما يكن من الأمر فإنَّ الأوصاف التي تنطبق علي إيطاليا تنطبق أيضًا علي بلاد الأندلس من كلِّ وجهٍ . *
*19- مصطفي العرندي ودوره: وسواء كان كاتب الإنجيل يهوديّ الأصل، أو نصرانيه، فمِمَّا لا شبهة فيه أنَّه كان مسلمًا ، ومما يبعث علي الأسي فقدان النسخة الأسبانيَّة التي مرَّ بيانها، وخصوصًا لأنَّ العلماء الذين وصلت تلك النسخة إلي أيديهم لم يبحثوا فيها بحثًا علميًا كما فعلوا في النسخة الإيطاليَّة، وخصوصًا لأننا لا نعرف شيئًا عن مترجمها "مصطفي العرندي" لأنَّ ترجمة حياة مسلم نظيره أتقن اللغتَين الإيطاليَّة والأسبانيَّة، وهما اللغتان اللتان ظهر بهما إنجيل برنابا إلي الوجود، لا تخلو من أهمِّيَّة وتبصرة . *
*20- الجزم بكتابة الكتاب في العصور الوسطي: ولقد علمت مما مرَّ بك أنَّ الثقات مجمعون علي أنَّ إنجيل برنابا كُتِبَ في القرون الوسط ي غير أنَّ هنالك دليلاً أكيدًا يتمكَّن معه من الجزم بشأن الزمن الذي كُتِبَ فيه، فقد ورد فيه ما نصَّه " إنَّ سنة " اليوبيل " التي تجئ الآن مرَّة كل مائة سنة، والمعروف أنَّ " اليوبيل " اليهوديّ لم يحدث إلاَّ مرَّة كلّ خمسين سنة، وليس من ذكر في التاريخ لـ " يوبيل " يقع كل مائة سنة إلاَّ في الكنيسة الرومانيَّة وكان أوَّل من احتفل به البابا *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 16 - *​*بونيفاسيوس الثامن سنة 1300م، وقال بلزوم تكراره في كلِّ فجر قرنٍ جديدٍ ، ولكن " اليوبيل " الأوَّل في السنة المذكورة كان باهرًا جدًا، ودرَّ علي الخزينة البابويَّة خيرًا كثيرًا، فلهذا وإجابة لرغائب الشعب رأى أكليمنضوس السادس تقصير المدة فجعله مرَّة كلّ خمسين سنة فوقع اليوبيل الثاني سنة 1350 ثم أمر البابا " أربانوس السادس " في سنة 1398 أنْ يُحتفل به مرَّة كل ثلاث وثلاثين سنة تذكارًا لعمر " المسيح " ثم جعله البابا " بولس الثاني " كلّ خمس وعشرين سنة مرَّة، فتري ممَّا تقدَّم أنَّ الزمن الوحيد الذي يُمكن فيه لكاتب أنْ يتكلَّم عن "يوبيل" يقع مرَّة كلّ مائة سنة هو النصف الأوَّل في القرن الرابع عشر، ويترتَّب علي هذا أنْ يكون الكاتب معاصرًا للشاعر " دانت " الشهير علي ما مرَّ الإلماع إليه في محلِّه ، غير أنَّك إذا أعملت النظر فيما كان عليه الكاتب من سعة الإطلاع علي أسفار العهد القديم " التوراة " تعذَّر عليك أنْ تفقه كيف يقع مثله في غلطٍ لا يُخفي علي البسطاء، ولعلَّ الصواب أنَّ هنالك خطأ في النسخ أسقط الناسخ فيه بعض حروف من كلمة خمسين الإيطاليَّة فصارت تُقرأ مائة، لأنَّ في رسم الكلمتَين ما يسهِّل الوقوع في مثل هذا الخطأ. *
*21- مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس الخامس " 469م ": علي أنَّ القول بانتحال أحد كتَّاب القرون الوسطي لهذا الإنجيل برمّته لا يخلو من نظر، لأنَّ نحوه أو ثلثه علي الأقل يتَّفق مع مصادر أخري غير التوراة والإنجيل والتلمود والقرآن إذ فيه تفاصيل ضافية الذيول لم يردْ لها ذكر في الأناجيل إلاَّ علي طريق الإقتضاب، وليس لبعضها ذكر بالمرَّة، وأنَّ علي كثير من هذه المزايدات صبغة القدميَّة، ويذكر التاريخ أمرًا أصدره البابا " جلاسيوس الأوَّل " الذي جلس علي الأريكة البابويَّة سنة 492م، يعدِّد فيه أسماء الكتب المنهيّ عن مطالعتها وفي عدادها كتاب يُسمَّى إنجيل برنابا، فإذا صحَّ ذلك كان هذا الإنجيل موجودًا قبل ظهور نبيّ المسلمين بزمنٍ طويلٍ، وهو دليل علي أنَّ هذا الإنجيل لم يكنْ لابسًا حينئذ هذا الثوب القشيب الذي يرفل فيه الآن، لأنَّ مجرَّد إصدار البابا المشار إليه نهيًا عن مطالعته دليل علي شيوعه أو علي إشتهار أمره بين خاصَّة العلماء إنْ لم يكنْ بين العامَّة، فمِنَ المستبعد أنْ لا يتَّصل خبره ولو سماعًا بنبيّ المسلمين وفيه العبارات الصريحة المتكرِّرة بل الفصول الضافية الذيول التي يُذكر إسمه في عرضها ذكرًا صريحًا لا يقبل شكًا أو تأويلاً لا سيَّما بعد أنْ نهض تلك النهضة التي مادت لها الجبال الراسيات، ونفخ في قومه تلك الروح التي وقف لها العالم متهيِّبًا ذاهلاً، وجري ذِكْرَه علي كلّ شفَّةٍ ولسانٍ، وأتي من عظائم الأمور ما كان سمر القوم وحديث الركبان، وليس ذلك فقط بل لم يتَّصلْ أيضًا شئ من ذلك بخلفائه الذين أتوا بعده، حتي ولا بالعرب الذين دخلوا الأندلس، وبسطوا ظلّ مجدهم عليه ، ويذهب بعض العلماء المدقِّقين إلي أنَّ أمر البابا "جلاسيوس " المنوَّه عنه إنَّما هو برمَّته تزويرٌ وهو قول موسوعات العلوم البريطانيَّة أيضًا . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 17 - *​*بيد أنَّ هناك إنجيلاً يُسَمَّي الإنجيل " الأغنسطي " طُمِسَتْ رسومه وعفَّت آثاره، يبتدئ بمقدِّمة تندِّد بالقدِّيس " بولس " وينتهي بخاتمة فيها مثل ذلك التنديد، ويذكر أنِّ ولادة " المسيح " أتت بدون ألم، ولما كان كلّ ذلك في إنجيل برنابا فمن المحتمل أنْ يكون ذلك الإنجيل " الأغنسطي " أبًا لإنجيل برنابا هذا ، وأنَّ أحد معتنقي الإسلام من اليهود أو النصاري عثر علي نسخةٍ منه في اليونانيَّة أو اللاتينيَّة في القرن الرابع عشر أو الخامس عشر فصاغه في القالب الذي تراه فيه الآن فخفي بذلك أصله . *
*22- مصادر إنجيل برنابا: ويعتمد هذا الإنجيل في إيراد هذه الشواهد علي الأسفار المعهودة للعهد القديم، فقد استشهد منها بإثنين وعشرين سفرًا أخصَّها الزبور وسفر أشعياء وأسفار موسي، وأكثر رواياته منطبق علي الأناجيل الأربعة، وبعضها موافق لها بالنصِّ خلا بعض اختلافات لا يُعبأ بها، كمحادثة " المسيح " المرأة السامريَّة، ويتضمَّن أيضًا جملاً واردة في الرسائل إلاَّ أنَّها قليلةً جدًا، وذكر في قصَّة " حجي وهوشع " أنَّ الناس لا يصدقونها مع أنَّها مسطورة في سفر " دانيال "، ولا وجود لها في السفر المذكور - كما هو في العهد القديم - وجاء في عرض رواياته له، كان يُوجد كتاب في مكتبة رئيس الكهنة عن " إسماعيل " يذكر فيه أنَّه هو ابن الموعد، ولم أقفْ علي ذِكْر لهذا الكتاب في غير هذا الموضع. *
*23- الكتاب والأناجيل الأربعة: ويباين هذا الإنجيل الأناجيل الأربعة المشهورة في عدَّة أمور جوهريَّة، ( أوَّلها ) قوله أنَّ " يسوع " أنكر ألوهيَّته وكونه ابن اللَّه، وذلك علي مرأي ومسمع من ستمائة ألف جندي وسكان اليهوديَّة من رجالٍ ونساءٍ وأطفالٍ. ( والثاني ) أنَّ الابن الذي عزم "إبراهيم" علي تقديمه ذبيحةً للَّه إنما هو " إسماعيل" لا " إسحاق "، وأنَّ الموعد إنما كان بإسماعيل. ( والثالث ) أنَّ " مسيَّا " أو " المسيح " المنتظر ليس هو " يسوع " بل محمد باللفظ الصريح المتكرِّر في فصول ضافية الذيول وقال أنَّه رسول اللَّه 000( والرابع ) أنَّ " يسوع " لم يُصلب، بل حُمِلَ إلي السماء، وأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ إنما كان " يهوذا " الخائن الذي شبِّه به 00 *
*ويباين الأناجيل الأصليَّة أيضًا في بعض أساليبه لأنَّه كثيرًا ما يخوض في المسائل الفلسفيَّة والمباحث العلميَّة مما لم يُرْوَ قط عن " المسيح " الذي كانت تعاليمه الباهرة ومباحثه الدينيَّة علي ما هي من التفرُّد في السمُّو عنوان البساطة حتي كان يفهمها لأوَّل وهلة الزارع والصانع والسيِّد والخادم والشيخ والفتي دون أدني إجهاد للذهن. *
*24- الكتاب وفلسفة العصور الوسطي: والفلسفة التي تتخلَّل مباحث هذا الإنجيل إنما هي ضرب من فلسفة " أرسطوطاليس " التي كانت شائعة في أوائل القرون الوسطي في أوربا، فكان ذلك من جملة أدلَّة بعضهم علي أنَّ كاتب هذا الإنجيل رجل نبغ هناك في تلك العصور، فهو غربيّ المحتد لا عربيَّه، ولكن فلسفة " أرسطوطاليس " لم تصلْ إلي الغربيِّين إلاَّ من العرب، وخصوصًا عرب *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 18 - *​*الأندلس الذين دوَّخوا أسبانيا وأضاءوا بمشكاة علومهم تلك الأعصر الأوروبيَّة التي كان الجهل مخيِّمًا فيها، ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض، فإذا صحَّ اعتبار تلك الفلسفة دليلاً علي الكاتب كانت أدلّ علي أصلٍ عربيّ منها علي أصلٍ غربيّ. *
*وكيف كان الحال فيه فالحقيقة التي لا مراء فيها أنَّ كاتب إنجيل برنابا كان علي جانبٍ كبيرٍ من الفلسفة وسموّ المدارك وقوَّة الحُجَّة، وشدَّة العارضة، وجلاء البيان، وأنَّ مباحثه الفلسفيَّة في الجسد والحسّ والنفس من الوجهة الدينيَّة لمن أسمي ما كتب الباحثون الدينيُّون في هذا الموضوع 000 *
*ولابدَّ قبل الختام من الإلماع إلي أنني أليت علي نفسي ترجمة هذا الإنجيل بالحرف الواحد، متوخيًا أبسط الألفاظ وأسهل الأساليب، معرضًا في ذلك عن تنميق العبارات وتوشية الكلام، مفضلا الأمانة في الترجمة، والبساطة في التعبير علي الفصاحة والبلاغة متي كان فيهما أقلّ عدول عن الأصل فهو مطابق من كلِّ وجهٍ للترجمة الإنجليزيَّة المأخوذة من الأصل الإيطاليّ خلا الأعداد الموجودة فيه فأنِّي وضعتها من عندي تسهيلا للإشارة إلي الكلام عند الحاجة. *
*وإنِّي أسدي في هذا الموقف أجمل الشكر وأطيب الثناء إلي حضرة العالم المحقِّق " لونسدال راغ " نائب مطران الكنيسة الإنجليزيَّة في " فنيس " وعلي حضرة العالمة المدقِّقة " لورا راغ " عقيلته اللذَين أذنا لي بترجمة هذا الإنجيل إلي العربيَّة عن ترجمتها الإنجليزيَّة التي أصدراها حديثًا مع الأصل الإيطاليّ فخدما بذلك التاريخ خدمةً يذكرها لهما العلم معطرة الثناء لما عانيا في دقَّة الترجمة والمحافظة علي الأصل وهو عملٌ شاقٌ لا يقدِّره قدره إلاَّ من يقوم بمثله، وأهدي مثل هذا الشكر إلي حضرة الفاضل أمين مطبعة " كلارندن " في " أكسفورد " التي إلتزمت طبع هذا الإنجيل ووضعت بين أيدي القراء كتابًا نادرًا فكان ذلك من أجلِّ الخدمات العلميَّة المتعدِّدة التي قامت بها هذه المطبعة الشهيرة. *
*ولا أري مندوحة في الختام من التنبيه إلي أنِّي قد إلتزمتُ في هذه المقدِّمة البحث في هذا الإنجيل من الوجهتَين التاريخيَّة والعلميَّة فقط لأنِّي ترجمته كما جاء في صدر هذه المقدِّمة خدمة للتاريخ دون سواه، ولذلك قد أعرضت كلَّ الإعراض عن المناقشات الدينيَّة المحضة التي أتركها لمن هم أكثر مني كفاءةً. *
*القاهرة في 15 مارس سنة 1908م . *

*خليل سعادة *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 19 - *​*الفصل الأول *

*كيف ظهر الكتاب للوجود ؟ *

*وما هو رأي النقاد والعلماء فيه ؟ *

*1– كيف ظهر الكتاب للوجود، وكيف إنتشر ؟: *
*(1) المخطوطة الإيطالية: ظهر هذا الكتاب المزيَّف والمسَمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا للمرَّة الأولي في امستردام بهولندا سنة 1709م في مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة الإيطاليَّة في مكتبة أحد وجهاء المدينة عندما أخذها كريمر مستشار ملك بروسيا، وفي نفس السنة استعارها جون تولاند Mr. John Toland من كريمر، وكان هو أوَّل من تحدَّث عنها للعامَّة قائلاً أنَّها إنجيل مزوَّر ومزيَّف باسم برنابا. ثم أُهْدِيَتْ المخطوطة للأمير أيوجين أمير سافوي Eugene of Savoy ، ثم انتقلت سنة 1738 إلي المكتبة الملكيَّة بفيينا وما تزال بها حتي الآن. *
*(2) المخطوطة الأسبانية: ولكن هناك مخطوطة أخري مكتوبة باللغة الأسبانيَّة، يري العلماء أنَّها الأقدم والأصل المأخوذ عنه النصّ الإيطاليّ. وكان أوَّل من ذكرها هو أحد العلماء الإنجليز ويُدْعَي جورج سال George Sale في مقدِّمة ترجمة له للقرآن من العربيَّة إلي الإنجليزيَّة " Preliminary Discourse to the Quran " سنة 1734م وقال عنها أنَّه " تزييف عاري الوجه bare – faced – forgery " (1) . وذكر أنَّه مكتوب في مقدِّمة هذه المخطوطة أنَّها مترجمة من الإيطاليَّة ومترجمها مسلم أندلسيّ يعيش في استنبول يُدْعَي "مصطفي العرندي" نسبةً إلي مدينة Arnada الأسبانيَّة. ويروي مصطفي هذا، كاتب مقدِّمة النصّ الأسبانيّ، في مقدِّمته رواية خرافيَّة ساذجة يزعم فيها أنَّ راهبًا لاتينيًا يُدْعَي "فرا مرينو" قرأ تنديدًا بالقدِّيس بولس في كتابات القدِّيس إريناؤس يرجع لإنجيل برنابا فاشتاق لقراءة هذا الإنجيل ثم سرقه من مكتبة البابا بطريقةٍ وهميَّةٍ خياليَّةٍ !! فترك المسيحيَّة وإعتنق الإسلام (2) . وقد اختفي النصّ الأسبانيّ ولم يظهرْ للوجود إلاَّ مؤخرًا في مكتبة فيشر بأستراليا. *
*ومن خلال ما جاء عن هذا الكتاب المزوَّر في مقدِّمة ترجمة جورج سال للقرآن شاع ذِكْرَه في الأوساط الإسلاميَّة في الهند واستخدموا ما قيل عنه في مواجهتهم *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(1) John Gilchrist, Origins and sources of the Gospel of Barnabas ch. 3. *
*(2) أنظر الفصل الثالث . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 20 - *​*للإرساليات التبشيريَّة والمبشِّرين المسيحيِّين. وقد تضايق جون دبليو ينجسون John W.Youngson الذي كان يعمل لإرساليَّة كنيسة اسكتلندا في الهند كثيرًا وطالب بالبحث عن الكتاب وعمل ترجمة له لكشف زيفه وتزويره حتَّي يحذف هذا الأمر من أجندة الحوار المسيحيّ الإسلاميّ. وأمام هذا الأمر بذل ينجسون وزملاؤه جهودًا كبيرةً حتَّي ظهرت المخطوطة الإيطاليَّة الموضوعة في المكتبة الملكيَّة بفيِّينَّا. وقام كلُّ من لوندسال راج وزوجته لورا راج Lonsale Ragg and Laura Ragg المتخصِّصَين في أدب الشاعر الإيطاليّ العظيم دانتي بترجمة النصّ الإيطاليّ إلي الإنجليزيَّة سنة 1907م، ووضعَا له مقدِّمة نقديَّة طويلة برهنَا من خلالها علي أنَّه كتابٌ مزيفٌ ومزوَّرٌ ومنسوبٌ زوراًَ للقدِّيس برنابا وقد كتبه في العصور الوسطي شخص مسلم كان مسيحيًا وترك المسيحيَّة وإعتنق الإسلام (3) . *
*وكان هدف هذه الترجمة ونشرها هو تقديم الدليل للإرساليَّات التبشيريَّة علي أنَّه كتابٌ مزيَّفٌ ومزوَّرٌ. وبعدها بسنةٍ واحدةٍ قام الدكتور خليل سعادة المسيحيّ اللبنانيّ بترجمته إلي اللغة العربيَّة ووضع له، أيضًا مقدِّمة نقديَّة طويلة مبنيَّة أساسًا علي مقدِّمة الزوجَين راج برهن من خلالها أيضًا علي أنَّه كتابٌ مزيَّفٌ ومزوًّرٌ وقد كتبه مسلمٌ كان يهوديًا إعتنق المسيحيَّة وتركها إلي الإسلام " بل الذي أذهب إليه أنَّ الكاتب يهوديّ أندلسيّ إعتنق الدين الإسلاميّ بعد تنصّره وإطِّلاعه علي أناجيل النصاري ". وقام بنشره السيِّد محمد رشيد رضا صاحب تفسير القرآن، المنار وتلميذ الأمام محمد عبده مع مقدِّمة خاصَّة به. *
*ومن هذه الترجمة العربيَّة تُرجم الكتاب إلي اللغة الأرديَّة ليستخدمه الناطقين بها في الهند وذلك بعد حذف المقدِّمة النقديَّة التي تُبَرهن علي تزييفه وتزويره ووضع مقدِّمة أخري توحي بصحَّتِه، وتبع ذلك الترجمات إلي الإندونيسيَّة والفارسيَّة والتركيَّة. *
*وقام وليم تمبل جاردنر، المتخصِّص في الإسلام والذي كان أحد قادة إرساليَّات الكنيسة الإنجليكانيَّة في مصر، بعمل دراسةٍ نقديَّةٍ تحليليَّةٍ برهن فيها زيف الكتاب وتزويره. وقد نُشرت دراسته هذه وإستُخْدِمت في كلٍّ من مصر والهند (4) . *
*وفي سنة 1973م، أعاد وقف البيجوم عائشة في باكستان طبع الترجمة الإنجليزيَّة بدون إذن الناشر مع حذف المقدِّمة النقديَّة ووضع مقدِّمة تُدافع عنه وتُوحي للقارئ بأنَّه إنجيلٌ حقيقيٌ!! ثمَّ تُرجِم الكتاب بعد ذلك إلي الكثير من اللغات وإنتشر في معظم الأوساط الإسلاميَّة التي تمثِّل الأغلبيَّة أو الأقليَّة، وكان آخر هذه الترجمات هي ترجمة الكتاب من الإنجليزيَّة إلي اللغة الأسبانيَّة والتي قام بها مسلمو البرازيل، *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(3)The gospel of Barnabas in recent research. Worldwide reception, Dr Christine Schirrmacher. *
*(4) Ibid *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 21 - *​*وكالعادة بعد حذف المقدِّمة النقديَّة التي تُبَرْهن علي تزويره وتزييفه ووضع مقدِّمة خاصَّة بهم مثل بقيَّة الترجمات!! *
*2 – آراء النقاد والعلماء في الكتاب: *
*وقد كتب الكثيرون في نقد هذا الكتاب ولكن الأغلبيَّة صمتت ولم تُشِرْ إليه لا من قريبٍ ولا من بعيدٍ، واِنقسم أولئك وهؤلاء إلي ثلاث مجموعات: *
*(1) الذين قالوا بتزييف الكتاب *
*ويتكوَّن هؤلاء من جميع العلماء والكتَّاب والنقَّاد ورجال الدين في العالم المسيحيّ. وقد أجمع هؤلاء علي أنَّ هذا الكتاب مزيَّفٌ ومزوَّرٌ وقد كتبه مسلم من المورسكوس، أي عربيّ أندلسيّ أُجبر علي الدخول في المسيحيَّة، أو مسيحيّ ترك المسيحيَّة وإعتنق الإسلام، أو يهوديّ إعتنق المسيحيَّة وتركها إلي الإسلام. *
*وتضم هذه المجموعة عدد من الكتّاب المسلمين في الشرق والغرب مثل الكاتب الكبير " عباس محمود العقاد " في مصر والأستاذ " يحيى الهاشمي " في سوريا والأستاذ الدكتور " على بن الشريف " الأستاذ بإحدي جامعات السعوديَّة. والذين رفضوه تمامًا وقالوا أنًّه كتابٌ مزوَّرٌ ومزيًّفٌ، أو علي الأقلِّ، من وجهة نظر بعضهم، مشبوهٌ ومشكوكٌ في صحَّته ومملوءٌ بالأخطاء. وفيما يلي أهمّ أرائهم: *
*1- د .علي عبد الواحد وافي (5) : قال عن هذا الكتاب المزيَّف: " ويقدِّم فقهاء المسحيِّين وباحثوهم شواهدٌ كثيرةٌ تدلّ علي أنَّ الإنجيل موضوعٌ بقلمِ مسلمٍ، وأنَّ مؤلِّفه قد نسبه زورًا إلي برنابا لترويج ما يتضمَّنه 000 وإنْ كان بعض ما يشتمل عليه الكتاب يحمل علي الظنِّ بأنَّه موضوع وخاصَّة ما يقرِّه من أمورٍ تمثِّل روايات ذكرها بعض المتأخِّرين من مؤلِّفي المسلمين ولا يطمئن إلي مثلها المحقِّقون منهم 000 وما يُنسب للمسيح من أقوالٍ تمثِّل تحقيقات الفقهاء وما يُذكر أنَّ المسيح قد قدَّمه من أدلَّةٍ علي أنَّ الذبيح هو إسماعيل لا إسحاق. والإسلام ليس في حاجةٍ إلي كتابٍ كهذا تحوم حوله شكوكٌ كثيرةٌ 000 ولا ينبغي أنْ نتَّخذَ سفرًا مشكوكًا في صحَّةِ نسبِه إلي صاحبِه دليلاً علي ذلك ولا أنْ نعتمد عليه لإقناع المسيحيِّين ببطلان ما أقرُّوه من أناجيلٍ " (6) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(5) د .علي عبد الواحد وافي الذي كان عضوا بالمجمع الدولي لعلم الاجتماع وعميدا لكلية الآداب جامعة أم درمان وعميدا لكلية التربية جامعة الأزهر . *
*(6) الأسفار المقدسة في الأديان السابقة للإسلام ص 112 و 133 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 22 - *​*2- الكاتب الكبير عباس العقاد: دافع هذا الكاتب الكبير عن صحَّة الأناجيل الأربعة التي للقدِّيسين متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنَّا ورفض إنجيل برنابا تمامًا مؤكدًا أنَّه إنجيلٌ مزوَّرٌ ولا يُعْتَدّ به. (أ) فقال عن الأناجيل الأربعة: " وليس من الصواب أنْ يُقال أنَّ الأناجيل جميعًا عمدة لا يُعَوَّل عليها في تاريخ السيِّد المسيح 000 وإنَّما الصواب أنَّها العمدة الوحيدة في كتابة ذلك التاريخ، إذْ هي قد تضمَّنت أقوالاً في مناسباتها لا يسهل القول باختلاقها، ومواطن الاختلاف بينها معقولة مع إستقصاء أسبابها والمقارنة بينها وبين آثارها 000 فإنجيل متي مثلاً ملحوظ فيه أنَّه يُخاطب اليهود ويُحاول أنْ يُزيل نفرتهم من الدعوة الجديدة، ويؤدِّي عباراته أداءًا يلائم كنيسة بيت المقدس في منتصف القرن الأوَّل للميلاد. *
*وإنجيل مرقس علي خلاف ذلك ملحوظ فيه أنَّه يخاطب " الأمم " ولا يتحفَّظ في سرد الأخبار الإلهيَّة التي كانت تحول بين بني إسرائيل " المحافظين " والإيمان بألوهيَّة المسيح. *
*وإنجيل لوقا يكتبه طبيب ويقدِّمه إلي سري كبير، فيُورد فيه الأخبار والوصايا من الوجَّهة الإنسانيَّة، ويحضر في ذهنه ثقافة السري الذي أهدي إليه نسخته وثقافة أمثاله من العليَّة. وإنجيل يوحنَّا غلبت عليه فكرة الفلسفة وبدأه بالكلام عن " الكلمة " logos ووصف فيه التجسُّد الإلهيّ علي النحو الذي يألفه اليونان ومن حضروا محافلهم ودرجوا معهم علي عادات واحدة. *
*وسواء رجعت الأناجيل إلي مصدرٍ واحدٍ أو أكثر من مصدرٍ، فمن الواجب أنْ يدخل في الحسبان أنَّها هي العمدة التي إعتمد عليها قومٌ هم أقرب الناس إلي عصر المسيح، وليس لدينا نحن بعد قرابة ألفيّ سنة عمدة أحقّ منها بالاعتماد. *
*ونحن قد عوَّلنا علي الأناجيل ولم نجدْ بين أيدينا مرجعًا أوفي منها لدراسة حياة الرسول (المسيح) والإحاطة بأطوار الرسالة وملابساتها " (7) . *
*(ب) وقال عن إنجيل برنابا المزيَّف: " لوحظ في كثيرٍ من عباراته أنَّها كُتبت بصيغة لم تكنْ معروفة قبل شيوع اللغة العربيَّة في الأندلس وما جاورها، وأنَّ وصف الجحيم فيه يستند إلي معلومات متأخِّرة لم تكنْ شائعة بين اليهود والمسيحيِّين في عصر الميلاد 000 نشكُّ في كتابة برنابا لتلك العبارات لأنَّها من المعلومات التي تسرَّبت إلي القارة الأوربيَّة نقلاً عن المصادر العربيَّة 000 وكذلك تتكرَّر في الإنجيل بعض أخطاء لا يجهلها اليهوديّ المطَّلع علي كتب قومه، *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(7) حياة المسيح (من سلسلة كتاب الهلال العدد 202 – يناير 1968) ص 200 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 23 - *​*لا يردّدها المسيحيّ المؤمن بالأناجيل المعتمدة 000 ولا يتورَّط فيها المسلم الذي يفهم ما في إنجيل برنابا من المناقضة بينه وبين نصوص القرآن " (8) . *
*3 - أ. أحمد جبريل: كتب مقالة طويلة في صفحة كاملة من جريدة المساء قدَّم فيها نقدًا كاملاً لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف، جاء فيه " يُذكر لهذا الإنجيل أخطاءٌ عديدةٌ تدلّ علي أنَّه مزيَّف وموضوع في أواخر العصور الوسطي " . *
*وبعدما لخَّص أخطاءه الجغرافيَّة والتاريخيَّة والعلميَّة في سبع مجموعات من الأخطاء قال: " والحقيقة المؤكَّدة من خلال تلك الأخطاء الفادحة أنَّ كاتب إنجيل برنابا 000 يهوديّ إعتنق الإسلام ودرس ما يتَّصل به من قرآن ولغة وأحاديث نبويَّة وقدسيَّة وعلوم وفلسفة. ثمَّ ألَّف هذا الإنجيل ونسبه إلي برنابا " (9) . *
*4 - أ . د. علي بن الشريف: قال متسائلاً: " أين النسخة الأصليَّة التي نُقلت عنها الترجمة الإيطاليَّة؟ فليست الإيطاليَّة هي لغة برنابا بل هي العبريَّة. فهناك أذًا أصل عبريّ نُقلت عنه، فأين هذا الأصل؟ لم تحدِّثنا الكتب والمصادر التي تحدَّثت عن هذا الإنجيل بأي حديثٍ عن الأصل المفقود! ومادام الأصل لا وجود له ولا سند فنحن في مندوحة وحِلٍّ من عدم الاعتراف به، والدليل إذا تطرَّق إليه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال، ولا دليل هنا يقطع ويجزم أنَّ هذا الإنجيل لبرنابا 000 فيجوز أنْ يكون هذا الإنجيل لمفكِّر إيطاليّ اعترف بمحمد ورسالته وبعيسي ورسالته فأخرج هذا الإنجيل ونشره بين الناس 000 فمن باب أولي لا نعترف بهذا الإنجيل الإيطاليّ 000 فنقيِّم إنجيل برنابا في الرأي الذي نراه هو كأيَّة شهادة شهد بها بعض مفكِّري الغرب أو شهادة من راهبِ مسيحيٍّ متخصِّص في العقيديَّات " (10) . *
*ويرى عددٌ كبيرٌ من هؤلاء الكتّاب خطورة استخدام مثل هذا الكتاب في شرح آيات القرآن أو الأحاديث النبويَّة والأمور العقيديَّة المختصَّة بالمسيحيَّة والمسيح، لأنَّه علي الأقلِّ، من وجهة نظرهم، كتابٌ مشبوهٌ ومشكوكٌ في صحته ومن السهل إثبات تزييفه، وفي حالة استخدامه في ذلك لن تكون النتيجة في صالح الإيمان بوحي القرآن ولا في صالح الإسلام بصفةٍ عامّةٍ. وكما يقول الدكتور علي عبد الواحد وفي " والإسلام ليس في حاجة إلي كتابٍ كهذا تحوم حوله شكوكٌ كثيرةٌ لتأييد ما يذكره القرآن عن المسيح وحقيقة ديانته 000 ولا ينبغي أنْ نتَّخِذ سفرًا مشكوكًا في صحَّةِ نسبه إلي صاحبه دليلاً علي ذلك ولا أنْ نعتمد عليه لإقناع المسيحيِّين ببطلان ما أقرُّوه من أناجيل " (11) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(8) جريدة الأخبار الصادرة في 16/10/ 1959 . *
*(9) جريدة المساء الصادرة في 19/1/1970 الصفحة الأخيرة . *
*(10) الأديان في القرآن من ص 25 – 29 . *
*(11) الأسفار المقدسة في الأديان السابقة للإسلام ص 112 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 24 - *​*(2) الذين صمتوا ولم يتحدَّثوا عن الكتاب: *
*وهؤلاء يمثِّلون العدد الأكبر من النقَّاد والكتَّاب ورجال الدين المسلمين الذين لم يتحدَّثوا عن الكتاب نهائيًا، وتجاهلوه تمامًا، ولم يشيروا إليه مطلقًا ولم يستخدمْه أحدٌ في شرح أو تفسير الآيات الدينيَّة التي تختصّ بالمسيح أو المسيحيَّة. وعلي رأس هؤلاء جميع الجهات الإسلاميَّة الرسميَّة والمسئولة مثل مشيخة الأزهر ومجمع البحوث الإسلاميَّة في مصر. *
*(3) الذين كتبوا يدافعون عن الكتاب *
*أما المجموعة الثالثة من الكتَّاب والنقَّاد فمكوَّنة من بعض الكتَّاب المسلمين، الذين يكتبون في الأديان المقارنة، في الشرق والغرب والذين يحاولون الدفاع عن الكتاب وتقديمه كإنجيلٍ مثل الأناجيل القانونيَّة (الصحيحة). وقد بنوا دفاعهم علي ما يلي: *
*1– الإدِّعاء بأنَّ كنيسة الإسكندرية قبلته ككتابٍ قانونيٍّ موثق قبل سنة 325م !! والغريب أنَّهم لم يشروا إلي أيّ مرجع يؤيِّد هذا الإدِّعاء! لسببٍ بسيطٍ هو أنَّه لا يُوجد مرجعٌ واحدٌ يقول بذلك، فآباء كنيسة الإسكندرية لم يستخدموا إلاَّ الأسفار القانونيَّة الموثَّقة كما أشاروا إلي ما جاء في الأسفار الأبوكريفيَّة واقتبسوا منها ولم يشيروا مطلقًا لما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا (12) . فمن أين أتي هؤلاء بهذا الإدِّعاء؟!! *
*2– كما قالوا بناء علي ما ذكره "مصطفي العرندي" في مقدِّمة النسخة الأسبانيَّة أنَّ القدِّيس إريناؤس (130-202م) قد كتب يؤيِّد التوحيد الخالص! كما عارض القدِّيس بولس وندَّد به لأنَّه أدخل إلي المسيحيَّة دين الرومان الوثنيِّين والفلسفة الأفلاطونيَّة!! كما زعموا أنَّ إريناؤس إقتبس بكثافةٍ من إنجيل برنابا الذي كان مستخدمًا في القرنَين الأوَّل والثاني للمسيحيَّة!! هكذا سلَّموا بصحَّة ما زعمه هذا الرجل الأندلسيّ الغامض وأضافوا لما إدَّعاه إدِّعاءات أخري دون سندٍ أو دليلٍ!! (13) . *
*3 – كما إدَّعوا أنَّ مجمع نيقية الذي عُقد سنة 325م قرَّر تحريم كلّ الأناجيل الأصليَّة المكتوبة باللغة العبريَّة وأصدر أمرًا بمعاقبة كلّ من يمتلك إنجيلاً من هذه الأناجيل بالموت!! ولم يقلْ لنا أحدٌ من أين أتي بهذا الإدِّعاء غير المنطقيّ وغير المعقول وغير المقبول؟!! فقد عُقد مجمع نيقية أصلاً للنظر في هرطقة (بدعة) أريوس وحدَّد قانون الإيمان كما حدَّد يوم عيد الفصح، ولم يُحرِّم المجمع أي كتاب من أي نوع علي الإطلاق، فمن أين أتوا بهذا الإدِّعاء؟!! *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(12) أنظر الفصل السادس. *
*(13) أنظر الفصل التالي . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*يتبع*


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 25 - *​*4 – وأضافوا للإدِّعاء السابق إدَّعاءًا آخرًا فقالوا أنَّ البابا قد حصل علي نسخةٍ من إنجيل برنابا وإحتفظ بها في مكتبته الخاصة!! ولم يقولوا لنا من هو هذا البابا ولا المرجع الذي أشار إلي ذلك!! إنَّما هو مجرَّد إدِّعاء بلا سندٍ أو دليلٍ!! *
*5– وقالوا " كان معروفًا لدي المسيحيِّين منذ أقدم عصورهم أنَّ لبرنابا إنجيلاً. وورد ذِكْر هذا الإنجيل فيما يُنسب لقدامي رجال الكنيسة من بحوثٍ وقراراتٍ، ومن ذلك القرار الذي أصدره البابا جلاسيوس الأوَّل وعدَّد فيه الكتب المنهي عن قراءتها، وذكر من بين هذه الكتب إنجيل برنابا. وهذا يدلّ علي أنَّ إنجيل برنابا كان معروفًا في القرن الخامس الميلاديّ أي قبل بعثة رسولنا بنحو قرنَين. غير أنَّه يظهر أنَّه قد اختفت من بعد ذلك جميع نسخ هذا الإنجيل، ولم يعدْ الناس يعرفون شيئًا عن محتوياته. ولعلَّ تحريم قراءته هو الذي انتهى به إلي ذلك ". وسنناقش هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في الفصل التالي. *
*6– وقال بعضهم أنَّه في السنة الرابعة لحكم الإمبراطور زينون (سنة 478م) اكتشفت مقبرة برنابا ولما فتحوها وجدوا علي صدره نسخة من إنجيل برنابا مكتوبة بيده. وأضاف أحدهم قائلاً " ويبدو أنَّ إنجيل Vulgate الشهير قد أخذ برنابا أساسًا له"!! وقال آخر " يبدو أنَّ إنجيل Vulgate الشهير قد بُنِيَ علي هذا الإنجيل "!! *
*وهذه الادِّعاءات الثلاثة باطلة، فالإنجيل الذي وُجد علي صدر القديس برنابا هو الإنجيل للقدِّيس متَّي وليس إنجيل برنابا (14) ! وإذا افترضنا وجود هذا الإنجيل المزعوم وأنَّه إتَّخذ الفولجاتا أساسًا له أو أنَّ الفولجاتا إتَّخذته أساسًا لها فهذا كلام غير منطقي! أولاً لأنَّ الفولجاتا هي الترجمة التي قام بها القدِّيس جيروم سكرتير بابا روما في بادية القرن الخامس للكتاب المقدَّس كلّه بعهديه القديم والجديد بما فيه الأناجيل الأربعة من اللغة العبريَّة واللغة اليونانيَّة إلي اللغة اللاتينيَّة العامِّيَّة، وبالتالي لا يمكن أنْ تكون قد إتّّخذت من كتاب آخر أساسًا لها فهي ترجمة ضمن ترجمات الكتاب المقدَّس العديدة، أمَّا إذا كان هو قد إتَّخذها أساسًا له فهذا يعنى أنَّ هذا الإنجيل المزعوم قد كُتب بعد القرن الخامس وليس قبل ذلك!! *
*تعليق: لو افترضنا، جدلاً، صحَّة هذه الإدِّعاءات عن وجود هذا الكتاب المزعوم في القرن الخامس فمعني هذا أنَّه كان موجودًا قبل ظهور نبيّ الإسلام بأكثر من قرنَين. ولو كان موجودًا ومتداولاً لكان قد أستُشْهِدَ به في جميع القضايا الخلافيَّة مثل لاهوت المسيح وصلبه! ويُعلِّق أحد الكتَّاب علي ذلك قائلاً هذا " زعم باطل لأنَّ النبيّ كان أميًا لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ولم يقم في البلاد التي سادتها المسيحيَّة آمادًا تمكِّنه من المعرفة والإطلاع" !! ونحن نسأل أين هو دور الوحي؟ فالقرآن بحسب العقيدة الإسلاميَّة وكما يُؤمن كلّ مسلم هو كتاب اللَّه الموحي به، *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(14) أنظر الفصل الثالث . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 26 - *​*المنّزل من السماء، فهل يغفل الوحي عن مثل ذلك الكتاب المزعوم إنْ كان له أي وجود قبل ذلك؟! والإجابة المتوقعة هي؛ حاشا للَّه ! *
*7– كما يقولون أنَّ هذا الإنجيل، المزعوم، ذكر في قائمة الستين كتابًا المحرَّمة المكتوبة في القرن السابع. ولكن هذه القائمة تذكر الكتب القانونيَّة ثم تذكر بعض الكتب الأبوكريفيَّة المنهي عن قراءتها ومن ضمنها عبارة " إنجيل بحسب برنابا ". ويؤكِّد العلماء أنَّه إنْ كان لهذه القائمة مع قانون البابا جلاسيوس أصلاً فهما يتكلمان عن كتاب أبو كريفي غنوسي، وقد اكتشفت جميع هذه الكتب المذكورة في القائمتين أو أجزاء منها، وهي موجودة ولا يتَّفق فكرها الذي ينادي بلاهوت المسيح وصلبه مع فكر هذا الكتاب المكتوب في نهاية العصور الوسطي علي الإطلاق (15) . *
*8– عوَّل الكثيرون علي ما حدث من خلافٍ بين القدِّيس بولس والقدِّيس برنابا بسبب القدِّيس مرقس ابن أخت برنابا، وكذلك الخلاف الذي حدث في الكنيسة الأولي بين المسيحيِّين الذين ظلُّوا متمسِّكين ببعض العوائد اليهوديَّة وعلي رأسها الختان وطالبوا بضرورة ختان المعمَّدين حديثًا من غير اليهود، وبين الذين رفضوا ذلك. وكان كلٍّ من بولس وبرنابا، معًا، علي رأس الذين قالوا بعدم ضرورة الختان. ونسج هؤلاء الكتّاب الروايات والقصص والأساطير التي ما أنزل اللَّه بها من سلطان والتي تزعم وقوع خلافٍ خطيرٍ في العقيدة بين بولس وبرنابا! وعلي سبيل المثال يقول أحد الكتّاب " ظهر الصراع بين طائفتيّ المسيحيِّين الأصليِّين أتباع المسيح، والمسيحيِّين البولسيِّين أتباع بولس وفي ذلك الوقت كان برنابا من أوائل الذين عرفوا حقيقة بولس ففضح نواياه وأذاع علي الملأ خبايا عقيدته الباطلة التي دسَّها علي المسيحيِّين دسًا. ثمَّ ظهرت كتابات برنابا لتكشف القناع عن المشادَّة التي وقعت بينهما (مقدِّمة إنجيل برنابا والإصحاح الأوّل). ويصبح استبعاد إنجيل برنابا مفهومًا في ضوء انتصار المسيحيَّة البولسيَّة علي المسيحيَّة اليهوديَّة ولصيقًا ببحث مضامينه العقائديَّة المخالفة لعقائد النصاري الحاليَّة، ولما كان من المستحيل التوفيق بين النقيضَين، فما أسهل استبعاده ". والسؤال هو؛ من أين جاءوا بهذه الإدِّعاءات؟! وفي أيّ مرجعٍ قديمٍ أو حديثٍ، موثوق به، وردت غير هذا الكتاب المزيف؟ !! (16) . *
*9– كما قال البعض أنَّ برنابا كان من الدعاة الأوَّلين الذين عملوا في الدعوة عملاً لا يقلّ عن بولس، فلا بدّ أنْ تكون له رسالة أو إنجيل!! ونقول لهم أنَّ الكثيرين من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، وقد كان له اثنا عشر تلميذًا وسبعون رسولاً ( لو10/1 ) وأكثر من خمسمائة أخٍ شاهدوه بعد قيامته دفعة واحدة ( 1كو15/6 )، لم يكتبوا أناجيل *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(15) أنظر الفصلين الثاني والفصل السابع. *
*(16) أنظر الفصل التالي . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 27 - *​*ولا رسائل اكتفاءًا بما كُتب في العهد الجديد بحسب إرشاد وتوجيه الروح القدس. *
*فهل كان كلّ هؤلاء، أيضًا، مطالبين بكتابة أناجيل أو رسائل؟ *
*10– وقال أحد الكتَّاب أنَّ هذا الكتاب، يقصد المخطوطة الإيطاليَّة، وُجد في جوٍّ مسيحيّ خالص ولا يُمكن أنْ يكون مدسوسًا عليهم. ونقول لسيادته أنَّ ما زعمه المدعو "مصطفي العرندي" والرواية الخرافيَّة التي رواها عن الراهب المزعوم في مقدِّمة النصّ الأسبانيّ، يدلّ علي أنَّ هذا الكتاب المزوَّر مدسوس علي الجوِّ المسيحيّ (17) . *
*11– ويقول آخر أنَّه كان لكاتب هذا الإنجيل، كما يقول د. خليل سعادة مترجم الترجمة العربيَّة، كان له إلمامًا عجيبًا بالتوراة " وهو يدلّ علي أنَّ كاتبه له إلمام بالتوراة التي لا يعرفها الرجل المسيحيّ غير الاختصاصيّ في علوم الدين، بل يندر من يعرفها من المختصِّين" !! ولكن هذا الكلام غير صحيح فالحقيقة هي غير ما تصوَّره الدكتور خليل سعادة وغير ما إفترضه هذا الكاتب لأنَّ كاتب هذا الكتاب المزيَّف سقط في العشرات من الأخطاء الدينيَّة والجغرافيَّة والتاريخيَّة، سواء التي تختصّ بأشخاص الكتاب المقدَّس أو التي تختصَّ بجغرافيَّة الأرض المقدَّسة أو تاريخ الفترات التي عاش فيها أنبياء العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، وخلط بين الحقائق والأوهام والخرافات والمبالغات الخرافيَّة، كما بيَّنّا في الفصول التالية، فأين هذا الإلمام العجيب؟! يقول الأستاذ العقاد " تتكرر في الإنجيل بعض أخطاء لا يجهلها اليهوديّ المطلع علي كتب قومه، ولا يردّدها المسيحيّ المؤمن بالأناجيل المعتمدة ". *
*12– أخيرًا نأتي إلي الإدِّعاء الأخير الذي يقول أنَّه إذا كان هذا الكتاب مشكوكاً فيه ومنقطع السند فبقيَّة الأناجيل الأخري منقطعة السند أيضًا " فإنَّ إنجيل برنابا عند المسلمين ليس هو إنجيل اللَّه الذي أوحي به إلي سيِّدنا عيسى إنَّه إنجيل مثل كلّ إنجيل مسيحيّ آخر، لا سند له . مجهول التاريخ، مشكوك في لغته " !! بل وقال أحدهم " من المؤكَّد بلا شكٍ أنَّ نسبة هذا الإنجيل لبرنابا أقوي من القول بنسبة إنجيل متي إليه، وكذلك القول في سائر الأناجيل "!! ونقول لهم أنَّ الكتاب المقدَّس بعهديه لم ينقطع له سند منذ زمن رسل المسيح وتلاميذه، فلدينا أجزاء من الأناجيل ترجع لما بين سنة 68و 115م والأناجيل كاملة من سنة 150م والعهد الجديد كاملاً من سنة 200م. ولدينا الآن أكثر من 5500 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد باللغة اليونانيَّة وحدها وأكثر من 20,000 بلغات مختلفة، كما إقتبس آباء الكنيسة في القرون الثلاثة الأولي اقتباسات من كلِّ أسفار العهد الجديد تضمّ كل آياته وقد أحصي *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ *
*(17) أنظر الفصل التالي *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 28 - *​*العلماء عدد الإقتباسات التي إقتبسها الآباء قبل سنة 325م فبلغت 32,000 (اثنان وثلاثون ألفاً)!! (18) . *
*وبالرغم مما ساقه الذين يدافعون عن هذا الكتاب المزيَّف إلاَّ أنَّهم، جميعًا، لم يعترفوا به كوحي من اللَّه وأغلبهم يرفض إستخدامه في تفسير الآيات القرآنيَّة الخاصَّة بالمسيح والمسيحيَّة والتوراة والإنجيل، ككتابٍ مشبوهٍ ومشكوكٍ في حقيقته!! كما أنَّهم لم يستطيعوا الدفاع عمَّا به من خرافات وأخطاء، سواء دينيَّة أو علميَّة أو تاريخيَّة أو جغرافيَّة، وبالرغم من اتِّفاقه مع القرآن في كثيرٍ من الأمور إلاَّ أنَّه يُناقضه ولا يتَّفق معه في أمورٍ كثيرةٍ أيضًا. علي سبيل المثال: *
*E يقول أحد هؤلاء الكتّاب " سيَّان كانت هذه التعاليم مطابقة لما جاء في الإسلام أو غير مطابقة فإنَّ إنجيل برنابا عند المسلمين ليس هو إنجيل اللَّه الذي أوحي به إلي سيِّدنا عيسي إنَّه إنجيل مثل كلّ إنجيل مسيحيّ آخر، لا سند له. مجهول التاريخ، مشكوك في لغته " (19) . *
*E ويقول كاتبٌ آخرٌ " قبل الحديث عن إنجيل برنابا فإننا نحبُّ توضيح موقفنا منه أولاً، فلسنا حريصين علي الاسترشاد به لإثبات نبوَّة محمد، فلنا أدلَّتنا الكافية بذاتها، كذلك ندفع الزعم بأنَّه من تأليف المسلمين، لأنَّه ليس من عقائدنا ولا مبادئنا إتباع طريقة (الغاية تبرِّر الوسيلة)، وإزاء ذلك فإنَّ الإقرار بصحَّة هذا الإنجيل أو إستبعاده لدينا سواء " (20) . *
*E ويقول كاتبٌ ثالثٌ " وبادئ ذي بدء أودُّ أنْ أعلن أنَّنا لا يهمُّنا - في قليلٍ أو كثيرٍ - أنْ نثبت صحَّة الإنجيل المنسوب إلي برنابا 00 فنحن مؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلها اللَّه تعالي، فلا يهمُّنا في هذا المجال – مجال العقيدة - أنْ يكون إنجيل برنابا صحيحًا أو فاسدًا " (21) . *
*E ويقول رابعٌ " هل يمكن أنْ نجزم بأنَّ هذا الإنجيل أصيل لا مجال للريب فيه. الحق إنَّ هناك اعتراضًا قويًا - لدينا معشر المسلمين - يتعلَّق بسند هذا الإنجيل يحول دون ذلك. ونحن بحقٍّ نتساءل: من الذي تولَّي نشر هذا الإنجيل وإذاعته ونشره؟ كيف كان هو ومن أين أُخذت هذه النسخة؟ وعن أي الرجال وفي أي الأمكنة ظلَّت تنتقل عبر هذه المدة الطويلة؟ إنَّ هذا الاعتراض صحيحٌ، وما لم تأتِ إجابة مقنعة عليه لا يمكن الجزم بكونه أصليًا لكن هذا الاعتراض نفسه يثور *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(18) أنظر كتبنا الآتية " الكتاب المقدس هل هو كلمة الله ؟ " ص 68 و " الإنجيل كيف كتب وكيف وصل إلينا ؟ " و " الوحي الإلهي واستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس " . *
*(19) د. رؤوف شلبي " يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء " ص 185. *
*(20) د . مصطفى حلمي " الإسلام والأديان دراسة مقارنة " ص 206 . *
*(21) محمد عبد الرحمن عوض " الاتفاق والاختلاف بين إنجيل برنابا والأناجيل الأربعة " ص 37 . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 29 - *​*حول جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدَّس، ولم يحظَ الاعتراض بإجابةٍ مُقنعة] حتَّي يومنا هذا، إذًا فإنَّ الذين يعتبرون الكتاب المقدَّس موثوقًا به، ليس لديهم أيّ مبرِّر في اعتبارهم إنجيل برنابا غير موثوق به، لأنَّ مشكلة انقطاع السند التي تواجه إنجيل برنابا، هي بذاتها موجودة في كلِّ سفر من أسفار العهد القديم والجديد علي السواء " (22) . *
*E ويقول خامسُ " والمسلمون لا يهتمُّون بما جاء في هذا الإنجيل علي الرغم من أنَّه يتَّفق في الكثير من مادته مع مفاهيم إسلاميَّة ترتكز علي القرآن والسنة " (23) . *
*ويقبله هؤلاء الكتَّاب فقط علي أساس أحاديثه الكثيرة عن رسول الإسلام ورفضه للعقائد المسيحيَّة الجوهريَّة التي تختلف فيها مع الإسلام مثل الثالوث وبنوَّة المسيح للَّه والصلب والفداء إلي جانب قوله بتحريف التوراة والإنجيل وتغييرهما !! *
*كما أنَّ هؤلاء - الذين دافعوا عن الكتاب - لم ينجحوا في الدفاع عنه: فقد أقرُّوا بعدم وجود دليلٍ قاطعٍ علي صحَّته!! كما أقرُّوا بوجود الأخطاء التاريخيّة والجغرافيّة والدينيّة فيه!! وكان قبولهم لهذا الكتاب – كمجرَّد كتاب مبنيّ علي أساس مناقضته للعقائد المسيحيّة الأساسيّة، أي قبلوه فقط لأنَّه يُناقض الكتاب المقدَّس وقوله بتحريفه!! *
*E قال أحدهم: " هذه بيِّنات شاهدة – وإنْ لم تبلغْ حدّ اليقين والجزم - بأنَّ نسبة هذا الكتاب إلي برنابا نسبة يُرَجَّح أنْ تكون صحيحة ، لأنَّه وجدت نسخته في جوٍّ مسيحيٍّ خالصٍ!! " (24) . *
*إنَّه يؤكِّد أنَّ براهين صحَّة نسبة هذا الكتاب لبرنابا " لم تبلغْ حدّ اليقين أو الجزم " وإنما فقط "يُرَجِّح أنْ تكون صحيحة " ؟!! إنَّه لا يُجزم بصحَّة هذه البراهين وليس لديه يقينٌ علي ذلك، إنما فقط " يُرِجِّح " والدكتور علي الشريف يقول " والدليل إذا تطرَّق إليه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال، ولا دليل هنا يقطع ويجزم أنَّ هذا الإنجيل لبرنابا ". *
*E وقال آخرٌ: " إذا كانت مخالفة إنجيل برنابا لبعض الحقائق التاريخية الجغرافية يتخذه البعض دليلا علي تزوير هذا الإنجيل 000 فكيف نتخذ من بعض المخالفات التاريخيَّة دليلاً علي تزوير كتاب ؟ " (25) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ *
*(22) د . محمود حماية " دراسات في الكتاب المقدس " ص 126 . *
*(23) ) د . أحمد الطاهر " الأناجيل دراسة مقارنة " ص 172 . *
*(24) الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة " محاضرات في النصرانية " ص 62 . *
*(25) محمد عبد الرحمن عوض " الاتفاق والاختلاف بين إنجيل برنابا والأناجيل الأربعة " ص 47 و48 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 30 - *​*إنَّه يُقِرّ بوجود المخالفات الجغرافيَّة والتاريخيَّة، ومع ذلك يرفض إتِّخاذها دليلاً علي تزوير الكتاب، ثم يقول " علمًا بأنَّ المعلومات التاريخيَّة ظنيَّة (26) فقد يكون ما ذكره إنجيل برنابا هو الصحيح"!! هل يمكن أنْ يكون هذا الكلام منطقيًا؟!! وهل نبني عقائدنا ومستقبلنا الأبديّ علي مجرَّد الظنون ؟! وهل يُعْتَدّ بمثل هذا الكلام؟!! *
*E وأقر ثالثٌ بوجود الأخطاء العديدة في هذا الكتاب المزيَّف ولكنَّه غفرها للكاتب وبرَّرها بثقل المهمَّة التي إتَّخذها علي عاتقه وهي هدم كل العقائد المسيحيَّة واتِّهام الأناجيل بالدنس والتحريف؟!! فهل هذه منطق؟!! ومع ذلك نقول أنَّ الكاتب المزيَّف، فعلاً، ركَّز كلُّ جهده علي هدم المسيحيَّة بأناجيلها وعقائدها ونسي أنْ يدرس جيدًا تاريخ وجغرافيَّة الأرض الصغيرة التي عاش عليها المسيح أو يزور الأرض المقدَّسة ليتعرَّف علي البلاد التي عاش فيها المسيح علي الطبيعة، والتي مازالت باقية كما هي حتي اليوم، فسقط في الحفرة التي صنعها وانكشف زيفه وضلاله لأنَّه لم يُدركْ معني قول السيد المسيح " عَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. " ( مت16/18 ). *
*3 - الكتاب في دوائر المعارف العالمية : *
*لم يردْ لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف أي ذكر في معظم المعارف والموسوعات العالميَّة والدينيَّة العالميَّة وعلي رأسها دائر معارف الشعوب Peoples Encyclopedia ، ودائرة المعارف البريطانيَّة Encyc . Britannica ، ودائر المعارف الإسلاميّة وغيرها. فقد تجاهلت هذه الدوائر والموسوعات هذا الكتاب تماما لتفاهته وبيان زيفه برغم أنَّ هذه الدوائر ذكرت الأناجيل الأبوكريفيَّة الأخري!! وقد أجمعت جميع الدوائر والموسوعات، القليلة، التي أشارت إليه في سطورٍ قليلةٍ علي أنَّه كتابٌ مزيَّفٌ وملفّقٌ وقد كُتب فيما بين 1300- 1600م : *
*1– فقالت عنه دائرة المعارف الأمريكية Encyc. Americana : "توجد مخطوطة إيطاليَّة تحت هذا الاسم (إنجيل برنابا) كُتبت من وجهة نظر مسلم، تحتوي علي عناصر غنوسيَّة قويَّة. وقد نشره سنة 1907 لونسدال Lonsdal ولورا Laura اللذَين إعتقدا أنَّه عمل شخص مرتدّ عن المسيحيَّة بين القرنين 13 و 16 مثل معظم الأبوكريفا الآبائيَّة والمتوسطيَّة، والعمل خياليّ بدرجةٍ أكبر " (27) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(26) المعلومات التاريخية مبنية على الدراسات العلمية والوثائق التاريخية وعلم الآثار والتقاليد المتواترة ، وليست على أوهام وظنون كما يدعي البعض ، ولو افترضنا أنها مبنية على الظنون والأوهام فهذا يهدم كل ما سجله التاريخ والمؤرخون وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نثق بأي سجل تاريخي ؟!! *

*(27) Encyc. Americana vol. 2 p. 248 *​*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 31 - *​*2– وقالت عنه دائرة معارف الدين والأخلاقيات Encyc. Religion and Ethics : "هذا الكتاب ذكره تولاند Toland في كتابه الناصريّ، لندن 1719م، وجده كريمر Cramer واشتراه البرنس أيوجين أمير سافوي Eugen of Savoy ، قصصه من أصل عربيّ وهي خرافيَّة علي الأرحج، وتسود هذا العمل العجيب بدرجة واسعة روح الاحتمال والترفق لصوفيّ مسيحيّ صار مسلمًا وتاريخه المحتمل من 1300 - 1350م " (28) . *
*3– وتقول عنه دائرة معارف البستاني: " إنجيلٌ مزوَّرٌ منسوبٌ إلي برنابا في اللغة العربيَّة وقد تُرجم إلي اللغة الإنجليزية والأسبانيوليّة والإيطاليّة والظاهر أنَّ طائفة من الأراتقة زوَّرته " (29) . *
*4– وتقول عنه الموسوعة العربية الميسرة: " برنابا، إنجيل: كتاب مزيَّف وضعه أوربيّ في القرن الخامس عشر في وصفه للوسط السياسيّ والدينيّ أيَّام المسيح – أخطاء جسيمة. يصرِّح علي لسان عيسي أنَّه ليس بالمسيح " (30) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــ *

*(28) Encyc. Religion and Ethics vol. 6 p. 351 *​*(29) المعلم بطرس البستاني جـ 5 : 363 . *
*(30) محمد شفيق غربال ؛ الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 354 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 32 - *​*الفصل الثاني *

*إنجيل برنابا المزيف *

*والمراجع اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلامية *

*هذا الكتاب المزيَّف لا أثر له ولا ذِكْر في التواريخ العالميَّة والدينيَّة سواء اليهوديَّة أو المسيحيَّة أو الإسلاميَّة أو حتَّي الوثنيَّة علي الإطلاق: *
*1- الكتب المسيحيَّة واليهوديَّة والوثنيَّة: *
*(أ) فلم يذكرْه مؤرِّخو الكنيسة أو غيرهم ولم يقتبسْ منه أحدٌ ولم يُشِرْ إليه أحدٌ علي الإطلاق قبل القرن السادس عشر، كما لم يظهرْ الكتاب إلي الوجود إلاَّ بعد أنْ عثر عليه كريمر مستشار ملك بروسيا سنة 1709، أي في بداية القرن الثامن عشر الميلاديّ. ويجزم العلماء، علي أنَّ كلّ من النصَّين الأسبانيّ والإيطاليّ لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف هما النصَّان الوحيدان، الأصل، لهذا الكتاب في العالم. *
*(ب) كما لم يذكرْه أحدٌ من كتَّاب اليهوديَّة والوثنيَّة علي الإطلاق، ولو كان للكتاب أي وجود في القرون الأولي للميسحيَّة لإستخدمه تريفوا اليهوديّ وكلسس الوثنيّ اللذَين هاجما المسيحيَّة بشدَّةٍ ولكان لهما أقوي وأكبر سلاح في هجومهما عليها. *
*2 - القرآن والأحاديث وجميع كتب التراث الإسلاميَّة: *
*لم يردْ أي ذكرٍ لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف المسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا لا في القرآن ولا في الأحاديث المعروفة بالأحاديث النبويَّة، سواء الأحاديث الصحيحة أو غير الصحيحة، الموضوعة والإسرائيليَّات وغيرها، ولو كان هذا الكتاب موجودًا في زمنهما وكان هو الإنجيل الصحيح، كما يزعم البعض، لكان قد ذُكِرَ فيهما علي أنَّه هو الإنجيل الصحيح وكانا قد استشهدا بنصوصه وبما جاء فيه، خاصَّة أنَّ الكثير مما جاء فيه يتَّفق مع ما جاء فيهما. وقد تعامل نبيّ الإسلام وبعض الصحابة مع الرهبان الذين كانوا يُوجدون في طرق التجارة المعروفة، خاصَّة فيما بين مكَّة والشام ومصر أو مكَّة واليمن، كما قضي عددٌ كبيرٌ من المسلمين الأوائل الذين هاجروا إلي الحبشة في المسيحيَّة فترة من الوقت، ولو كان هذا الكتاب المزيَّف موجودًا في أيَّامهم لكانوا قد أشاروا إليه وذكروا بعضًا مما جاء فيه. لكن لم يشرْ أحدٌ قط إلي مثل هذا الكتاب المزيَّف لسببٍ بسيطٍ هو أنَّه لم يكنْ له أيّ وجود في تلك الأزمنة. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 33 - *​*كما لم يُذْكَر هذا الكتاب المزيَّف في جميع كتب السيرة النبويَّة وأهمها ؛ الدر لابن عبد البر والسيرة النبويَّة لابن هشام والسيرة الحلبيَّة والبداية والنهاية لابن كثير والشمائل المحمديَّة للترمذي وتركة النبيّ لحمَّاد ابن إسحاق، ولم يذكره أحدٌ من المؤرِّخين المسلمين والذين تحدَّث بعضهم عن المسيحيَّة وذكروا أناجيلها وعقائدها وفرقها ورتب الكهنوت ورجال الدين فيها، ولم يأتِ أيّ واحدٍ منهم بأيّ ذِكْرٍ لما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا ونذكر هنا أمثلة لذلك: *
*1- الطبري (224 - 210هجريَّة): ذكر أنَّ حواريّ المسيح وأتباعه الذين أرسلهم للبشارة في الأرض هم: " فطرس (بطرس) وإندراييس (أندراوس) ومتي وتوماس (توما) فيلبس ويجنس (يوحنا) ويعقوب وابن تلما " برثلماوس " وسيمن (سمعان) ويهوذا الذي جُعل بدلاً من يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أحدث ما أحدث " (1) . *
*2– وقال المؤرخ الإسلاميّ اليعقوبي (متوفِّي سنة 292 هـ) " وكان الأربعة الذين كتبوا الإنجيل متَّي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنَّا. اثنان من هؤلاء من الإثني عشر واثنان من غيرهم ". ثمَّ يقول " وكان الحواريُّون اثني عشر من أسباط يعقوب وهم: شمعون .. ويعقوب بن ري .. ويحيى .. وفيلتوس .. ويهوذا ويعقوب .. ومنسى " (2) . *
*3- المسعودي (متوفى 346 هجرية): قال عن كتاب الأناجيل " أمَّا الذين نقلوا الإنجيل فهم: "لوقا ومارقس ( مرقس ) ويوحنَّا ومتَّي " (3) . *
*4– وأشار أبو الريحان محمد أحمد البيروني (متوفي سنة 440هـ) في كتابه " الآثار الباقية من القرون الخالية " إلي الأناجيل مبيِّنًا أنَّها أربع نسخ، كلّ إنجيل يُخالف ما في الآخر، وعمل مقارنة بين إنجيل متَّي وإنجيل مرقس في نسب المسيح، كما تحدَّث عن فرق النصاري ومذاهبهم ورتب الكهنوت والشعائر الدينيَّة مثل المعموديَّة (4) . *
*5– ولم يُشِرْ المقدسيّ (الذي كتب في سجستان سنة 355هـ / 966م) في كتابه " البدء والتاريخ " الذي تحدَّث فيه عن معظم العقائد المسيحيَّة وأهمّ الفرق المسيحيَّة إلي ما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا مطلقًا (5) . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(1) تاريخ الطبري ج 1 : 103 . *
*(2) تاريخ اليعقوبي ط1. ص 88 – 89 . *
*(3) مروج الذهب للمسعودى ج 1 : 312 . *
*(4) تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب ص 16 و 17 . *
*(5) أنظر تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب ص 14 . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 34 - *​*6- الثعلبيّ أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد إبراهيم الثعلبيّ (متوفي سنة 427 هـ). الذي كتب " أعلم أنَّ الحواريِّين كانوا أصفياء عيسي بن مريم وأولياءه، وأرضياءه وأنصاره ووزراءه، وكانوا إثني عشر رجلاً أسماؤهم شمعون الصفَّار المُسمَّي بطرس، وإندراوس أخوه، ويعقوب بن زبدي ويحيي أخوه، وفيليبس وبرثولوماوس وتوما ومتَّي العشَّار ويعقوب بن حلفا وليا الذي يدعي تدَّاوس وشمعون القناني ويهوذا الإسخريوطي عليهم السلام " (6) . *
*7- وكذلك القلقشندي في موسوعته المعروفة " بصبح الأعشي" الذي كتب حديث مُفَصَّل عن العقائد والطوائف والأعياد المسيحيَّة والرتب الدينيَّة ولكنَّه لم يُشِرْ قط إلي ما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا (7) . *
*8 – ولا المؤرِّخ العربيّ الأندلسيّ الشهير ابن خلدون (متوفي سنة 1406): والذي قال في كتاب " العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر " (ص 232 -233): " وافترق الحواريُّون شيعًا ودخل أكثرهم بلاد الروم داعين إلي دين النصرانيَّة، وكان بطرس كبيرهم، فنزل برومة دار ملك القياصرة، ثم كتبوا الإنجيل الذي أُنزل علي عيسي في نسخٍ أربعة بالعبرانيَّة، ونقله يوحنَّا بن زبدي منهم إلي اللسان اللاتينيّ، وكتب لوقا منهم إنجيله اللاتينيّ إلي بعض أكابر الروم، وكتب يوحنَّا بن زبدي منهم إنجيله برومة، وكتب بطرس إنجيله باللاتينيّ ونسبه إلي مرقاص (مرقس) تلميذه. واختلفت هذه النسخ الأربع من الإنجيل مع أنَّها ليست كلَّها وحيًا صرفًا بل مشوبة بكلام عيسي (ع) وبكلام الحواريِّين وكلّها مواعظ وقصص والأحكام فيها قليلة جدًا ". *
*وقال أيضًا: " واجتمع الحواريُّون لذلك العهد برومة ووضعوا قوانين الملَّة النصرانيَّة وصيَّروها بيد أقليمنطس تلميذ بطرس وكتبوا فيها عدد الكتب التي يجب قبولها والعمل بها فمن شريعة اليهود.. ومن شريعة عيسي (ع) المتلقَّاة من الحواريِّين نسخ الإنجيل الأربع وكتب القثاليقون سبع رسائل، وثامنها الأبريكسيس في قصص الرسل، وكتب بولس أربع عشرة" (8) . *
*9– وقال أبو الفداء الحافظ ابن كثير (متوفي سنة774 هـ) في كتابه " البداية والنهاية " عن الأناجيل " وذكر غير واحد أنَّ الإنجيل نقله عن أربعة: لوقا ومتَّي ومرقس ويوحنَّا. وبين هذه الأناجيل الأربعة تفاوت كثير بالنسبة إلي كلِّ نسخةٍ ونسخةٍ، *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(6) المسيح في الإسلام ص 109 عن قصص الأنبياء للثعلبي ص 390 ، أنظر أيضا كتاب " إنجيل برنابا بينالمؤيدين والمعارضين د فريز صموئيل ص 115 . *
*(7) تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب ص 17 . *
*(8) " المسيح في الإسلام " للآب ميشال الحايك ص 123-125 . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 35 - *​*وهؤلاء الأربعة اثنان ممن أدرك المسيح ورآه وهما متَّي ويوحنَّا. ومنهم اثنان من أصحاب أصحابه، وهما مرقس، ولوقا " (9) . *
*كما لم يُذكرْ هذا الكتاب المزيَّف في جميع كتب التفاسير التي كُتبت حتَّي نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلاديّ ومن أقدمها تفاسير الطبري والبيضاوي والجلالين والنسفي وابن عباس وابن كثير والقرطبي، مع أنَّه لو كان لمثل هذا الكتاب أيّ وجود لإستعانوا به في شرح كثيرٍ من القضايا الخلافيَّة مثل مسألة صلب المسيح وعقيدة الفداء ووحي الكتاب المقدَّس ولاهوت المسيح والتثليث الذي يُنكره هذا الكتاب تمامًا!! *
*3 – كما لم يُذكر في جميع كتب مقارنة الأديان: *
*كما لم يُذكر هذا الكتاب المزيَّف في جميع الكتب الإسلاميَّة المقارنة التي كُتبت علي مدي ثلاثة عشر قرنًا من الزمان والتي ناقشت العقائد المسيحيَّة، مثل وحي الكتاب المقدَّس ولاهوت المسيح والتثليث والفداء00 إلخ، جملةً وتفصيلاً، ولو كان لمثل هذا الكتاب أيّ وجود لإستخدمه كتَّاب هذه الكتب، والذين كان بعضهم من أصل مسيحيّ ثم إعتنق الإسلام، وأظهروه علي أنَّه الإنجيل الصحيح الذي يُبرهن وجهة نظرهم. وفيما يلي أهمّ هذه الكتب والتي أُعيد طبعها في السنوات الأخيرة: *
*1- " الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل " لابن حزم المتوفي سنة 1064م، والذي قدَّم فيه دراسة نقديَّة عن العهدَين القديم والجديد وقال فيه عن الأناجيل " إنَّ النصاري لا يدّعون أنَّ الأناجيل مُنزلة من عند اللَّه علي المسيح، ولا أنَّ المسيح أتاهم بها، بلّ أنَّهم لا يختلفون في أنَّها أربعة تواريخ ألَّفها أربعة رجال معروفون في أزمان مختلفة " (10) . *
*2– " الإعلام بما في دين النصاري من الفساد والأوهام "، (والذي كتب سنة 684 هـ )، وقد جاء فيه " وأمَّا هذا الكتاب الذي يَدَّعي النصاري أنَّه الإنجيل فقد توافق هؤلاء النصاري علي أنَّه إنَّما تلقِّي عن إثنَين من الحواريِّين وهما متَّاؤوس ويوحنَّا، وعن إثنَين من تلاميذ الحواريِّين وهما ماركش ولوقا. وأنَّ عيسي لم يشافههم بكتابٍ مكتوبٍ عن اللَّه كما فعل موسي، ولكن لما رفع اللَّه عيسي إليه تفرَّق الحواريُّون في البلاد والأقاليم كما أمرهم عيسي فكان منهم من كتب بعض سيرة عيسي وبعض معجزاته وبعض أحواله حسب ما تذكَّر ، وما يسَّر اللَّه عليه منه". *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(9) البداية والنهاية جـ 2 : 100 ط مكتبة المعارف ببيروت 1990م . *
*(10) أنظر تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب ص 14 و " إنجيل برنابا بين المؤيدين والمعارضين ص 116 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 36 - *​*3- " الملل والنحل " للشهرستاني (479 - 548 هـ) الذي قال : " ثمَّ أنَّ أربعة من الحواريِّين اجتمعوا وجمع كلِّ واحدٍ منهم جمعًا سمَّاه الإنجيل وهم: متَّي ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنَّا. وخاتمة إنجيل متَّي أنَّه قال: أنني أرسلكم الأمم كما أرسلني أبي إليكم. فاذهبوا وادعوا باسم الآب، والابن، وروح القدس، وفاتحة إنجيل يوحنَّا: علي القديم الأزليّ كانت الكلمة وهوذا الكلمة كانت عند اللَّه. واللَّه هو كان الكلمة، وكل بيده " (11) . *
*4- " الرد الجميل لإلهيَّة عيسي بصريح الإنجيل" لحجَّة الإسلام الإمام أبي حامد الغزالي المتوفي سنة 1111م (*) . *
*5- ابن الأثير ( متوفى 630 هجرية ): قال إنَّ ملك الروم " نفي يوحنَّا الحواريّ كاتب الإنجيل إلي جزيرة في البحر " (12) . *
*6– " الجواب الصحيح لمن بدَّل دين المسيح " لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (661-728هـ)، والمكتوب في أربعة أجزاء ناقش فيها جميع العقائد المسيحيَّة، من وجهة نظره، بالتفصيل، وزعم تحريف التوراة والإنجيل ولكنَّه لم يُشِرْ لا من بعيد ولا من قريب لما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا (13) . *
*7- الأمام عماد الدين (متوفى 740 هـ) (14) قال أنَّ " الإنجيل نقله عنه (المسيح) أربعة: لوقا ومتَّي ومرقس ويوحنَّا 000 وهؤلاء الأربعة منهم اثنان ممن أدرك المسيح ورآه وهما متَّي ويوحنَّا ومنهم اثنان من أصحاب أصحابه مرقس ولوقا " (15) . *
*8- " هداية الحياري في أجوبة اليهود والنصاري " لابن قيم الجوزيَّة الذي عاش فى الفترة (691-751هـ) والذي قال عن الأناجيل " وأمَّا " الأناجيل " فهي أربعة أناجيل أُخذت علي أربعة نفر، إثنان منهم لم يريا المسيح أصلاً وهما: مرقس ولوقا، وإثنان رأياه واجتمعا به وهما: متَّي ويوحنَّا، وكلّ منهم يزيد وينقص ويُخالف إنجيله إنجيل أصحايه في أشياءٍ، وفيها ذكر القول ونصيبه " (16) . *
*9- " الأجوبة الفاخرة عن الأسئلة الفاجرة في الرد على اليهود والنصاري " للإمام شهاب الدين أحمد بن القرافي (626-684هـ) والذي قال عن الأناجيل " إنَّ الأناجيل خمسة يعرف النصاري منها أربعة مشهورة، والخامس لا يعرفه *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(11) الملل والنحل للشهرستانى ج 1 : 22 . *
*(*) تحفة الأريب ص 14 *
*(12) ) الكامل في التاريخ لأبن الأثير ج 1 : 28 . *
*(13) قدم له وأشرف على طبعه على السيد صبح المدني بمطبعة المدني . *
*(14) البداية والنهاية للأمام عماد الدين ج 2 : 100 أنظر أيضاً أسماء رسل المسيح في ص 92 . *
*(15) أنظر أيضاً أسماء تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وأسماء كتاب الأناجيل الأربعة وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد في " القول الأبريزى للعلامة المقريزى " ص 17و18 . *
*(16) هداية الحيارى دراسة وتحقيق وتعليق محمد على أبو العباس ص142. *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 37 - *​*إلاَّ القليل منهم، فالأربعة، الأول: إنجيل متَّي، وهو من الحواريِّين الاثني عشر ، وبشَّر بإنجيله باللغة السريانيَّة بأرض فلسطين بعد صعود المسيح إلي السماء بثمان سنين ثمانية وستون إصحاحًا، الثاني إنجيل مرقس، وهو من السبعين وبشَّر بإنجيله باللغة الفرنجيَّة بمدينة رومية بعد صعود المسيح - عليه السلام - باثنتَي عشر عامًا وعدد إصحاحاته ثمانية وأربعون إصحاحًا [الثالث] إنجيل لوقا وهو من السبعين، وبشَّر بإنجيله بالإسكندرية باللغة اليونانيَّة .. [الرابع] إنجيل يوحنَّا وهو من الاثنى عشر بشَّر بإنجيله في مدينة أفسس من بلاد رومية بعد صعود المسيح – عليه السلام - بثلاثين سنة وعدد إصحاحاته في النسخ القبطيَّة ثلاثة وثلاثون إصحاحًا " (17) . *
*10- " المختار في الرد على النصارى للجاحظ المتوفِّي سنة 255هـ والذي كتب يقول عن النصاري " إنَّهم إنما قبلوا دينهم عن أربعة أنفس اثنان منهم من الحواريِّين بزعمهم " يوحنَّا ومتَّي واثنان من المستجيبة وهما مارقس ولوقش وهؤلاء الأربعة لايؤمن عليهم الغلط، ولا النسيان ، ولا تعمّد الكذب " (18) . *
*11– " تحفة الأريب في الرد علي أهل الصليب " والذي كتبه أنسلم تورميدا الشهير بعبد اللَّه التُرجمان الأندلسيّ ألَّف هذا الكتاب باللغة العربيَّة سنة 823 هـ وكان هذا الرجل راهبًا مسيحيًا ثم إعتنق الإسلام. ويقول " إعلموا - رحمكم اللَّه – أنَّ الذين كتبوا الأناجيل أربعة هم : متَّي، وماركوس، ولوقا، ويوحنَّا " (19) . *
*12– " النصيحة الإيمانية في فضيحة الملة النصرانية " لنصر بن يحيي بن عيسي بن سعيد المتطبب من القرن الثاني عشر والذي كان مسيحيًا ثمًّ إعتنق الإسلام (20) . *
*وأخيرًا يقول الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة: " ومن المؤكَّد أنَّ ذلك الإنجيل لم يكن معروفًا عند المسلمين في غابرهم وحاضرهم، لأنَّ المناظرات بينهم وبين المسيحيِّين كانت قائمة في كلِّ العصور، ولم يُعرَف أنَّ أحدًا احتجَّ علي مناظرة المسيحيِّين بهذا الإنجيل. مع أنَّه فيه الحجَّة الدامغة التي تفلح المسلم علي المسيحيّ " (21) . *
*أخيرًا نؤكِّد أنَّ الكتاب لم يُذْكَرْ في جميع فهارس الكتب الإسلاميَّة ولا في أي مرجعٍ آخرٍ قبل نهاية القرن السادس عشر وبداية القرن السابع عشر. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(17) الأجوبة الفاخرة ص 41 و42 دراسة وتحقيق مجدي محمد الشهاوي . *
*(18) تحفة الآريب ص 14 . *
*(19) تحفة الآريب تقديم وتحقيق وتعليق محمود على حماية ط 1984 ص61. *
*(20) الفضيحة الإيمانية تقديم وتحقيق وتعليق الدكتور محجمد عبد الله الشرقاوي ط 1986م . *
*(21) محاضرات في النصرانية. الشيخ أبو زهرة. ط 3 .ص 63 . *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 38 - *​*الفصل الثالث *

*القديس إريناؤس وقانون البابا جلاسيوس *

*وموقفهما من هذا الكتاب المزيف *

*1 - القديس (1) إريناؤس وموقفه من إنجيل برنابا و القديس بولس: *
*زعم مصطفي العرندي في مقدِّمة النصّ الأسبانيّ أنَّ الراهب المزعوم "فرا مرينو" عثر علي رسائل للقدِّيس إريناؤس وفي عدادها رسالة يندِّد فيها إريناؤس بالقدِّيس بولس وأنَّه أسند تنديده هذا إلي إنجيل برنابا. *
*وهذا الزعم يُلزمنا أنْ نبحث في كتابات القدِّيس إريناؤس، والموجودة في أيدينا حتَّي اليوم، وأهمّها كتابه " ضد الهرطقات " الذي دافع فيه عن الإيمان القويم، وقبل أنْ نبدأ هذا البحث يجب أنْ نضع أمامنا الأسئلة التالية: *
*(1) هل يُوجد هذا التنديد المزعوم بالقدِّيس بولس؟. *
*(2) وما هو موقف إريناؤس بصفةٍ عامَّةٍ من القدِّيس بولس؟. *
*(3) هل هناك ذِكْرٌ لما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا في كتابات هذا القدِّيس؟. *
*(4) هل تتفق عقيدة القدِّيس إريناؤس مع ما جاء في إنجيل برنابا المزيَّف عن المسيح؟ وما هو موقفه من عقيدة لاهوت المسيح وصلبه؟ ومن هو المسيح في نظره؟. *
*(5) ما هو موقف القدِّيس إريناؤس من الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس وبقيَّة أسفار العهد الجديد؟. *
*1– القديس إريناؤس وموقفه من القديس بولس: *
*لا يُوجد في أيّ من كتابات القدِّيس إريناؤس أيّ تنديد بالقدِّيس بولس، بل علي العكس تمامًا، فقد تكلَّم عنه كرسولٍ عظيمٍ، للمسيح، وهاجم الذين تجنُّوا عليه وفنَّد آراء الذين بالغوا في أمره وقالوا أنَّه وحده الذي يعرف الحق. *
*(1) قال عن مشاركته للقدِّيس بطرس في تأسيس كنيسة روما " يُوَضِّح التقليد *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ *
*(1) كان إريناؤس أسقف ليون (120-202م) بالغال (فرنسا حالياً) هو أحد تلاميذ تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم وحلقة الوصل بين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده ، فقد شاهد واستمع لتلاميذ الرسل ، خاصة بوليكاربوس الذي استمع إليه ورآه في شبابه ، ويقول عنه " أنه إلى الآن لم يزل ثابتاً في مخيلتي نوع الاحتشام والرصانة الذي كان يتصف به القديس بوليكاربوس مع احترام هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته ، وتلك الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان يعلم بها رعيته وأبلغ من ذلك كأني اسمع ألفاظه التي كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي تمت بينه وبين القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي وغيره من القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح على الأرض وترددوا معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها وتسلمها منهم " (الآباء الرسوليين للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 126 أنظر أيضا Ag. Haer. 3:3, 4 ). *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 39 - ​المسَلَّم لنا مرَّة من الرسل عن الكنيسة العظيمة والمعروفة عالميًا والتي أسَّسها ونظَّمها في روما الرسولان المجيدان بطرس وبولس " (2) . 
(2) وعن إرساليَّته من اللَّه قال " كان بولس رسولاً لا مِنْ الناس ولا بإنسانٍ بل بيسوع المسيح واللَّه الأب " (3) . 
(3) ولما زعم الماركيونيِّين أنَّ القدِّيس بولس وحده هو الذي يعرف الحق وتطرَّفوا في ذلك، قال مفنِّدًا أقوالهم " هؤلاء الماركيونيُّون (4) الذين يزعمون أنَّ بولس وحده يعرف الحق، وله وحده كشف السرّ بإعلانٍ، فلندع بولس نفسه يدينهم، إذ يقول أنَّ اللَّه الواحد نفسه الذي عمل في بطرس لرسالة الختان عمل فيه " بولس " لرسالة الأمم. فقد كان بطرس رسول الإله الذي كان بولس رسوله أيضًا، الذي بشَّر به بطرس بين أهل الختان كإله، أعلنه أيضًا بولس للأمم " (5) . 
(4) كما ردَّ علي الإبيونيِّين الذين لم يقرِّروا رسوليَّته فقال " ونحتجّ أيضًا بنفس الشيء ضد أولئك الذين لا يُقدِّرون بولس كرسول، لأنَّه يجب عليهم إمَّا أنْ يرفضوا أقوال الإنجيل الأخري التي عرفناها خلال القدِّيس لوقا (6) وحده وأنْ لا يستخدموها، وإذا قبلوها فيجب أنْ يُسَلِّموا بالضرورة، أيضًا، بهذه الشهادة الخاصَّة ببولس عندما يقول لنا أنَّ الربّ تكلَّم إليه أولاً من السماء " شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُه " ( أع9/4؛22/7؛26/14 )، وأيضًا قول الربِّ عنه لحنانيا " 000 إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي " ( أع9/15-16 )، ومن ثمَّ فأولئك الذين لا يقبلونه كـ " مُعَلِّمٍ " مختارًا من اللَّه، يحتقرون اختيار اللَّه ويفصلون أنفسهم عن شركة الرسل " (7) . 
واستشهد بكلِّ كتابات القدِّيس بولس واقتبس منها حوالي 317 اقتباسًا وذلك في دفاعه عن العقيدة والإيمان السليم ضد الهرطقة. 
2- القديس إريناؤس وإنجيل برنابا المزعوم: 
لا يُوجد في كل كتابات القدِّيس إريناؤس أيّ إشارة أو ذِكر لما يُسَمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا، ولم يَذْكُر شيئًا عن القدِّيس برنابا سوي أنَّه بعد انفصاله عن القدِّيس بولس ذهب مع يوحنَّا الملقَّب مرقس إلي قبرص وذلك في معرض الحديث عن ارتباط لوقا الإنجيليّ بالقدِّيس بولس في رحلاته التبشيريَّة. وهذا نصُّ حديثه: 
" كان لوقا غير منفصلٍ عن بولس ورفيقه العامل في الإنجيل 000 يقول أنَّه عندما انفصل برنابا ويوحنَّا الملقَّب مرقس عن صحبة بولس وأبحروا إلي قبرص وأبحرنا نحن إلي تراوس " (أع1:16) . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(2) Against Heresies b. 1 ch, 3. 
(3) Against Heresies b. 3 ch. 15, 1. 
(4) أتباع ماركيون الغنوسي ( أنظر الفصل السابع ) . 
(5) Against Heresies b. 3 ch. 13. 
(6) يقصد سفر أعمال الرسل الذي كتبه القديس لوقا بالروح القدس . 
(7) Ibid. b. 3 ch. 15, 1. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 40 - ​3- إيمان القدِّيس إريناؤس وعقيدته في المسيح: 
يظهر جليًا من كتابات هذا القدِّيس إيمانه القويّ بلاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلي السماء وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة، علي العرش الإلهيّ، ومجيئه الثاني ودينونته للأحياء والأموات، وأنَّه إله الكون وربّه وخالقه فقال: 
• " يُوجد إلهٌ واحدٌ الخالق 000 هو اللَّه وهو الموجود وهو الصانع وهو الخالق الذي صنع هذه الأشياء بنفسه أيّ خلال كلمته وحكمته 000 أبو ربِّنا يسوع المسيح: خلال كلمته الذي هو اِبنه الذي بواسطته أُعلن وأُظهر للكلِّ 000 والابن متواجد، أبديًا، مع الآب، من القِدَمِ، نعم، منذ البدء، وظهر دائمًا يكشف الآب للملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والقوَّات " (8) . 
• " تَسَلَّمت الكنيسة 000 من الرسل ومن تلاميذهم هذا الإيمان [ فهي تؤمن ] بإلهٍ واحدٍ الآب القدير خالق السماء والأرض والبحر وكلّ ما فيها، وبيسوع المسيح الواحد، اِبن اللَّه الذي تجسَّد لأجل خلاصنا " (9) . 
• " صار اللَّه إنسانًا والربّ نفسه خلَّصنا معطيًا لنا علامة العذراء " (10) . 
• " كلمة اللَّه ربِّنا يسوع المسيح الذي صار إنسانًا بين البشر في الأيام الأخيرة ليُوَحِّد النهاية في البداية، أيّ اللَّه بالإنسان " (11) . 
• " كان الكلمة موجودًا في البدء مع اللَّه، وبه خَلَقَ كلِّ شيء وكان دائمًا موجودًا مع الجنس البشريّ، وحديثًا جدًا، في لحظة معيَّنة من الآب، اِتَّحد مع صنعة يدَيْه وبه صار إنسانًا خاضعًا للألم " (12) . 
وقد شرح القدِّيس إريناؤس التجسُّد ووحدة شخص المسيح الواحد، من خلال حديثه عن حلول الروح القدس علي العذراء وولادة عمَّانوئيل الذي هو اللَّه معنا منها، في مُجمل ردَّه علي الغنوسيِّين " وُلِدَ اِبن اللَّه من عذراء، وهو نفسه المسيح المخلِّص الذي تنبَّأ عنه الأنبياء، ليس كما يقول هؤلاء الناس (أي الغنوسيِّين) أنَّ يسوع هو الذي وُلِدَ من مريم ولكن المسيح هو الذي نزل من فوق ". 
ثم يقول إنَّ متَّي لم يقلْ " أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا " إنما قال " أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا "( مت1/18 )، " وهو عمَّانوئيل لئلا نتخيَّل أنَّه مُجَرَّد إنسان : لأنَّه ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة إنسان، بل بإرادة اللَّه صار الكلمة جسدًا. ويجب أنْ لا نتخيَّل أنَّ يسوع واحد والمسيح آخر، ولكن يجب أنْ نعرف أنَّهما نفس الواحد " (13) . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(8) Ibid. b. 2 ch. 30, 9. 
. (9) Ibid b1:10, 1. 
(10) Ibid. b3:21, 1. 
(11) Ibid. b4:20, 4. 
(12) Ibid. b3:18, 1. 
(13) Ibid. b3:16, 2. ​ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 41 - *​*• كما ردَّ علي الأبيونيِّين قائلاً " وباطل أيضًا الأبيونيين الذين لم يقبلوا الإيمان لنفوسهم في اتحاد اللَّه والإنسان 000 ولم يريدوا أنْ يفهموا أنَّ الروح القدس حلَّ علي العذراء وأنَّ قوَّة العليّ ظلَّلتها، ولذا فالذي وُلِدَ هو قُدُّوس واِبن اللَّه العليّ أبو الكلّ، ونتج التجسُّد " (14) . *
*• كما شرح كيفيَّة قبول المسيح للحدود البشريَّة " من لا يتغيَّر، أي ذاك الذي يعلو الزمان والمكان ولا يُري ولكن صار مرئيًا لأجلنا، لا يُلمس ولا يتألَّم ولكنه صار ملموسًا ومتألمًا وإحتمل كلَّ شيءٍ لأجلنا "، فقال أنَّ الربَّ يسوع المسيح من أجلنا قبل الحدود الجسديَّة والإنسانيَّة، الذي كان غير مرئيّ صار مرئيًا، غير المتألِّم صار متألمًا لأجلنا، غير المُدرك صار مدركًا، لأجلنا " (15) . *
*4- إريناؤس والعهد الجديد: *
*كما دافع القدِّيس إريناؤس عن الأناجيل الأربعة وقال أنَّها أربعة أوجه لإنجيلٍ واحدٍ " ليس من الممكن أنْ تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقلّ عمَّا هي عليه، لأنَّه حيث يُوجد أربعة أركان zones في العالم الذي نعيش فيه وأربعة أرواح " رياح " جامعة حيث اِنتشرت الكنيسة في كلِّ أنحاء العالم وأنَّ " عَمُودُ الْحَقِّ وَقَاعِدَتُهُ "( 1تي3/15 ) الكنيسة هو الإنجيل وروح الحياة، فمن اللائق إذًا أنْ يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنْفُس الخلود وتُحيي البشر من جديد. وذلك يوضِّح أنَّ الكلمة، صانع الكلِّ، الجالس علي الشاروبيم والذي يحتوي كلّ شئ والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكن مرتبطة بروحٍ واحدٍ " (16) . *
*وقال أيضًا " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتَّي أنَّ الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدءون من هذه " الوثائق " (17) ، وكلٍّ منهم يسعي لتأييد عقيدته الخاصَّة منها " (18) . *
*وهذه الأدلَّة تؤكِّد لنا أنَّه إلي نهاية القرن الثاني الميلاديّ لم يكنْ هناك أيّ ذكرٍ لما يُسَمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا، وأنَّ الأناجيل الأربعة هي الأناجيل الوحيدة التي أقرَّتها الكنيسة منذ البدء لأنَّها الوثائق الأساسيَّة المُسَلَّمَة من الرسل، وهى أربعة أوجه لإنجيلٍ واحدٍ، واقتبس منها 532 اقتباسًا ، وأنَّ القدِّيس إريناؤس دافع عن القدِّيس بولس واستشهد بكلِّ رسائله واقتبس منها 317 اقتباس ًا كما استشهد ببقيَّة أسفار العهد الجديد واقتبس منها 112 اقتباسًا، وكان إجماليّ ما اقتبسه من كلِّ العهد الجديد 941 اقتباسًا ، شملت كلّ شئ في دفاعه عن المسيحيَّة ضد الهراطقة مثل ولادة المسيح وصلبه وقيامته ولاهوته وفدائه للبشريَّة 00 إلخ. كما تُكَذِّب هذه الأدلَّة أسطورة الراهب المزعوم وأكاذيب مصطفى العرندي ومن شايعوه في أكاذيبه وتقلعها من جذورها !! *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *​*(14) Ibid. b5:1, 3. *
*(15) See b3:16, 6. And Jesus after the Gospels p. 102... *
*(16) Ibid. ch. 11, 8. *
*(17) سمى الأناجيل بالوثائق لأنها موثقة ومأخوذة من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله . *
*(18) Ibid. ch. 11, 8. *

*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 42 - ​2 - مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس : 
يُوجد مرسومٌ منسوبٌ للبابا جلاسيوس الخامس (496م) يحذِّر من قراءة مجموعة من الكتب الأبوكريفيَّة (19) ذات الصبغة الغنوسيَّة (20) والفكر الغنوسيّ، وذلك إلي جانب قائمة الستُّون كتابًا التي تذكر الأسفار القانونيَّة الموثَّقة (الصحيحة) كما تذكر أسماء بعض الكتب الغنوسيَّة، ومن ضمن هذه الكتب الغنوسيَّة يذكر المرسوم والقائمة " إنجيل تحت اسم برنابا "، وهذا هو الإستثناء الوحيد الذي يذكر فيه كتاب بهذا الاسم، فلم يذكره أو يُشِر إليه أحدٌ من آباء الكنيسة الذين أرَّخوا لها ولا أحد من كتَّابها ومدافعيها الذين فنَّدوا الهرطقات وذكروا جميع الكتب القانونيَّة وغير القانونيَّة. وقد كشفت الأبحاث الأثريَّة عن كميَّات هائلة من الوثائق المسيحيَّة والتي ترجع للقرون الأولي والتي ضمَّت وحوت الأناجيل القانونيَّة الموثّضقة (الصحيحة) وكتب الآباء في سائر موضوعات الفكر المسيحيّ وكذلك الكتب الأبوكريفيَّة سواء المسمَّاة بالأناجيل وأعمال الرسل (21) أو التي تحتوي علي موضوعات فكريَّة وعقيديَّة بصفةٍ عامَّةٍ. ولم تذكرْ هذه الكتب جميعًا ولم تُشِر إلي أيّ شيءٍ فيه إشارة إلي ما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا. 
كما أنَّ المرسوم والقائمة يشيران إلي كتب غنوسيَّة ومن ضمنها هذا الكتاب، وقد أجمع العلماء علي أنَّه إنْ كان للكتاب وجود قبل القرون الوسطي فلا يخرج عن كونه كتاب غنوسيّ الصبغة والفكر والعقيدة، والغنوسيِّين اعتقدوا أنَّ المسيح إلهًا نزل من السماء لخلاص كلِّ البشريَّة في صورة بشريَّة، وظهر في شكل بشريّ دون أنْ يكون بشرًا حقيقيًا، كما اعتقدوا بصلبه وموته وقيامته وعودته إلي السماء، من حيث جاء. كما أنَّهم أيضًا آمنوا بصحَّة الأناجيل الأربعة وإتَّخذت كلّ فرقة منهم واحدًا منها أو جميعها ككتابها المقدَّس وذلك إلي جانب الكتب العديدة التي كانت لديهم (22) . 
وهذا الكتاب الحاليّ المزيَّف بنصَّيه الأسبانيّ والإيطاليّ علي عكس ذلك تمامًا فقد نادى بأنَّ المسيح مجرَّد بشر فانٍ وزائلٍ، كتلة من التراب وأنَّه لم يُصْلَبْ ولم يمُتْ وأنَّ إنجيله قد دُنِّسَ وحُرِّفَ. كما أنَّ هذا الكتاب المزيَّف لا يتَّفق أبدًا مع ما نسبته الكنيسة للقدِّيس برنابا من كتب تنادى بلاهوت المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلي السماء وشفاعته في كلِّ البشريَّة ودينونته للأحياء والأموات. ولا يتَّفق مع الفكر المسيحيّ القديم " المُسَلَّم من المسيح لرسله ومنهم للكنيسة " ولا مع 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(19) تعنى كلمة " أبوكريفا " سرية واستخدمت في المسيحية بمعنى المزيفة . 
(20) الغنوسية تعنى " حب المعرفة " والفرق الغنوسية كانت تؤمن بالخلاص عن طريق المعرفة وخلطت بين أفكار وأساطير اليونان وغيرهم مع المسيحية . أنظر ف7 . 
(21) أنظر الفصل السابع . 
(22) انظر الفصل السابع . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 43 - ​فكر الفرق المسيحيَّة المختلفة من أصحاب البدع والهرطقات الذين ظهروا في القرون الأولي وذلك من حيث اللغة والفكر والمادة والمنهج والعقيدة وطبيعة العصر، بل ويختلف عن كلِّ ما ذُكِرَ عن المسيحيَّة من الخارجين عليها ومن أعدائها في كلِّ العصور. 
وهنا نصل إلي ثلاثة أسئلة هامَّة، وهى: ما هي حقيقة هذا الكتاب المذكور في المرسوم الجلاسيانى وقائمة الستُّون كتابًا؟ وما حقيقة الكتاب بنصَيه الأسبانيّ والإيطاليّ؟ وما علاقتهما ببعض؟ والنقاط التالية توضِّح الحقيقة: 
1- الكتاب المذكور في المرسوم الجلاسياني وقائمة الستُّون لا يوجد له أيّ ذِكْر خارجهما علي الإطلاق، كما لم يعرفْ آباء الكنيسة، مؤرِّخيها وكتَّابها، كتاب بهذا الاسم، كما لم يَذْكر الهراطقة أو غيرهم ما يُسَمَّي بإنجيل برنابا، ولم يقتبسْ أحدٌ ما، سواء من آباء الكنيسة أو الهراطقة أو اليهود أو الوثنيِّين الذين هاجموا الكتاب المقدَّس والعقيدة المسيحيَّة في القرون الأولي بضراوة، كتاب بهذا الاسم. 
2- يذكر المرسوم والقائمة الكتاب بهذه العبارة " إنجيل تحت اسم برنابا " وهذا لا يعطي دليلاً قاطعًا بأنَّه، إنْ كان قد وُجد كتاب بهذا الاسم، قد كُتب بواسطة القدِّيس برنابا رسول المسيح، فقد يكون هذا اسم كاتبه الغنوسيّ، أو أنَّ كاتبه وضع عليه هذا الاسم ليلقي رواجًا عند العامَّة، كما حدث في كتبٍ أخري، فقد نسبوا كتابًا للقدِّيس متَّي أسموه " إنجيل متَّي " وآخر للقدِّيس يوحنا أسموه " أبوكريفا - يوحنَّا " أو إنجيل يوحنا السرِّيّ " ولكثيرين غيرهم من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. 
3- يقول د. خليل سعادة مترجم الكتاب إلي العربيَّة " يذهب بعض العلماء المدقِّقين إلي أنَّ أمر البابا جلاسيوس المنوَّه عنه إنما هو برمَّته تزوير، وهو قول موسوعات العلوم البريطانيَّة أيضًا"، كما أنَّ قائمة الستُّون كتابًا التي يُقال أنَّها ترجع للقرن السابع تُوجد في مخطوطة حديثة من أواخر القرون الوسطي ولا يُوجد لها مرجعٌ قديمٌ مما يُعطي احتمال قويّ أنَّها مزيَّفة، فقد ظهرت في عصر إشتهر بالأعمال المزيَّفة، وقد زيَّف المورسكوس الأسبان عددٌ من المزيَّفات التي تُقدِّم لهذا الكتاب المزيَّف، كما بيْنَّا في الفصل الرابع!! 
4- إنَّ هذا الكتاب المزيَّف لا يتَّفق مع الفكر الغنوسيّ إطلاقًا وبالتالي لا يتَّفق مع الكتاب المذكور في المرسوم الجلاسياني أو قائمة الستُّون كتابًا، إنْ كان لكليهما - المرسوم والقائمة - وجود، بالمرًّةِ. كما أنَّ هذا الكتاب المزيَّف يتكَوَّن أكثر من نصفه من خرافات تلموديَّة وخرافات القبائل البدائيَّة التي عرفها الأوربيُّون عن طريق التجار والبحارة الذين جابوا القارَّات الثلاث في أواخر العصور الوسطي، وكذلك الأحاديث الدينيَّة والأساطير العلميَّة والدينيَّة التي لم يكن لها أي وجود قبل العصور الوسطي والتعبيرات اللغويَّة والدينيَّة التي دخلت أوربا (الأندلس وما جاورها) عن طريق العرب في العصور الوسطي أيضًا. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 44 - ​5- هناك إشارات عديدة لوجود أصل عربيّ يحمل اسم وصفات هذا الكتاب المزيَّف، ويقول د. خليل سعادة أنَّه " أشدّ ميلاً للأصل العربيّ " ويروى أنَّه " لا يجوز إتِّخاذ عدم العثور علي ذلك الأصل العربيّ، حُجَّة دامغة علي عدم وجوده، وذلك علي الرغم من أنَّه لا يُوجد في سجِّلات الكتب العربيَّة ما يُشير من بعيد أو من قريب لكتابٍ باسم القدِّيس برنابا. 
ولكنَّنا نقول أنَّ الإشارات التي قيلت عن هذا الكتاب المزوَّر في كتابات المورسكوس أمثال علي الطيبيلي وأحمد الهاجري الذَين تكلَّمنا عنهما في الفصل السادس ووجود النسخة الأسبانيَّة مع مصطفي العرندي والذي زعم أنَّه ترجمها في استامبول، وبالتالي مرور الكتاب ببعض البلاد العربيَّة مثل المغرب وتونس وكذلك في تركيا ووجوده فيها، هو الذي أدَّي إلي القول بوجود الأصل العربيّ بإعتبار أنَّ الكتاب خرج أصلاً من بين المورسكوس، المتنصِّرين العرب الذين تركوا الأندلس وعادوا إلي ديانتهم الأولي، الإسلام. 
مما سبق يتضِّح لنا أحد أمرَين: 
(1) إمَّا أنَّه كان للكتاب وجود حقيقيّ في القرن الخامس الميلاديّ، وأنَّ هذا الكتاب المزوَّر في نسختَيه الإيطاليَّة والأسبانيَّة لا صلة له به بالمرَّة، ولم يَعرف كاتبه شيئًا عمَّا جاء في المرسوم الجلاسيانيّ وقائمة الستُّون كتابًا، فلا يُوجد أيّ اتِّفاق بين عقيدة وفكر كلٍّ منهما، وأنَّ كلاً من الكاتبَين وُضِعَ على كتابه اسم برنابا لكي يلقي رواجًا بين العامَّة أو مستغلاً في ذلك الخلاف الذي وقع بين القدِّيس بولس والقدِّيس برنابا بسبب إشتراك القدِّيس مرقس معهما في رحلتهما الكرازية، أو للسببَين معًا. 
(2) أو أنَّ كاتب هذا الكتاب المزيَّف بنسختَيه الإيطاليَّة والأسبانيَّة عثر علي نسخة للكتاب المذكور في المرسوم الجلاسيانى، إنْ كان له وجود، أو كتاب مشابه له وأعاد صياغته من جديد ووضعه في صورته العربيَّة الإيطاليَّة الأسبانيَّة الأندلسيَّة الحالية. وهذا الرأي يأخذ به مترجم الكتاب إلي العربيَّة والذي يقول " بيد أنَّ هناك إنجيلاً يُسَمَّي الأغنسطسي" أي الغنوسي" طُمِسَت رسومه وعفت آثاره يبتدئ بمقدِّمة تندِّد بالقدِّيس بولس وينتهي بخاتمة فيها مثل ذلك التنديد، ويذكر أنَّ ولادة المسيح أتت بغير ألمٍ، ولما كان كلّ ذلك في إنجيل برنابا، فمن المحتمل أنْ يكون ذلك الإنجيل الأغنسطسي أبَا لإنجيل برنابا هذا، وأنَّ أحد معتنقي الإسلام من اليهود أو النصاري عثر علي نسخة منه في اليونانيَّة أو اللاتينيَّة في القرن الرابع عشر أو الخامس عشر، فصاغه في القالب الذي تراه فيه الآن، فخفي بذلك أصله ويضيف" أنَّ هذا الإنجيل لم يكن لابسًا حينئذ هذا الثوب القشيب الذي يرفل فيه الآن ". 
وكذلك الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد الذي يقول أيضا أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هذا الكتاب الحالي هو نفس كتاب القرون الأولي " الواضح لدينا أنَّ الإنجيل المترجم إلي الإنجليزية قد أُضيفت إليه زيادات غير قليلة، وقد لوحظ في كثيرٍ من عباراته أنَّها كُتبت بصيغة لم تكنْ معروفة قبل شيوع اللغة العربيَّة في الأندلس، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*- 45 - *​*وأنَّ وصف الجحيم يستند فيه إلي معلومات متأخِّرة لم تكنْ شائعة بين اليهود والمسيحيِّين في عصر الميلاد " ويُضيف أنَّه " لم يشتملْ علي ما جاء في نسخة الإنجيل المترجم إلي الإنجليزيَّة والعربيَّة " (23) . *
*والحقيقة المؤكَّدة من كلِّ ذلك أنَّ هذا الإنجيل المزيَّف لم يكنْ له أيّ وجود قبل العصور الوسطي وبالتحديد قبل القرن نهاية القرن الخامس عشر علي الأقلِّ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*(23) جريدة الأخبار الصادرة في 26/10/1959م . *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 46 - ​*الفصل الرابع *

*من هو القديس برنابا ؟ *

للقدِّيس برنابا مكانة كبيرة في المسيحيَّة بإعتباره واحدٌ من آباء الكنيسة الأوَّلين الذين نشروا المسيحيَّة في بلادٍ كثيرةٍ منها فلسطين وسوريا وقبرص. ويُحدِّثنا التاريخ المسيحيّ عنه بكلِّ إجلالٍ وتقديرٍ. 
1- القدِّيس برنابا ومكانته في العهد الجديد: 
يذكر الوحي الإلهيّ أنَّ اسمه الأصليّ " يوسف " ولقبه " برنابا " وكلاهما، الاسم واللقب، لم يُذكرا في الأناجيل الأربعة، ولم يكنْ واحدًا من تلاميذ المسيح الإثني عشر (1) الذين اختارهم الربّ يسوع المسيح ليتدربُّوا علي يديه ويتعلَّموا منه ويستلموا عنه كلمة اللَّه، الإنجيل، استعدادًا للكرازة العالميَّة بعد صعوده إلي السماء. 
• أولاً : برنابا وعلاقته بالرسل : وأوَّل ذِكْرٌ عنه، جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل هكذا " وَيُوسُفُ الَّذِي دُعِيَ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ بَرْنَابَا الَّذِي يُتَرْجَمُ ابْنَ الْوَعْظِ وَهُوَ لاَوِيٌّ قُبْرُسِيُّ الْجِنْسِ إِذْ كَانَ لَهُ حَقْلٌ بَاعَهُ وَأَتَى بِالدَّرَاهِمِ وَوَضَعَهَا عِنْدَ أَرْجُلِ الرُّسُلِ. " ( أع4/36-37 ) . 
وهذا النصّ الإلهيّ يُبَيِّن لنا أنَّ إسمه الأصليّ " يوسف " وأنَّ التلاميذ أعطوه لقب " برنابا " ومعناه اِبن الوعظ أو اِبن التعزية (2) ، اعترافًا منهم ببراعته في الوعظ وامتلائه من الروح القدس ( أع11/23-24 )، وقد اِقتدي الرسل في ذلك بمعلِّمهم، الربّ يسوع المسيح، الذي أعطي يعقوب ويوحنا اِبني زبدي لقب " بوانرجس " أي اِبني الرعد ( مر3/17 ). 
كما يُبَيِّن لنا أصله اللاويّ، فهو لاويّ، من السبط الذي يخرج منه الكهنة والكهنوت، وجنسيَّته القبرصيَّة، فقد ولد وتربَّي وعاش في قبرص التي يُخبرنا التاريخ أنَّ كثيرًا من اليهود كانوا يعيشون بها (3) ، ويُخبرنا سفر الأعمال أيضًا، أنَّه يُوجد في سلاميس وحدها العديد من المجامع اليهوديَّة ( أع13/15 ) (4) . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ 
(1) أنظر مت2:10-4؛مر14:3؛لو13:6-16 . 
(2) برنابا حرفيا " ابن النبوة " أي نبي كما دعي في أع 1:18 والترجمة اليونانية للاسم : ايوس براكليسيوس Uios paraklisews ابن التعزية . 
(3) Josephus Ant. 13, 4. 
(4) وتعبير مجمع مترجم عن ( Synagogues ) اليونانية . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 47 - ​وقد باع حقله ووضع ثمنه عند أقدام الرسل ، وهذا يدلّ علي أنَّه لم يكنْ من دائرة التلاميذ الإثني عشر، بلّ كان خاضعًا لهم، يعطوه، هم، لقب " برنابا "، ويضع هو ثمن الحقل عند أقدامهم. 
• ثانيا : علاقاته بشاول الطرسوسي" بولس الرسول ": كان القدِّيس برنابا صاحب الفضل في تقديم القدِّيس بولس الرسول (شاول الطرسوسيّ) إلي الرُسل في أورشليم، إذ أنَّه لمَّا اهتدي شاول إلي المسيحيَّة حاول اليهود أنْ يقتلوه وهو في دمشق فهرَّبه التلاميذ هناك ليلاً ( أع9/23-25 )، " وَلَمَّا جَاءَ شَاوُلُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ حَاوَلَ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِالتَّلاَمِيذِ وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَخَافُونَهُ غَيْرَ مُصَدِّقِينَ أَنَّهُ تِلْمِيذٌ. فَأَخَذَهُ بَرْنَابَا وَأَحْضَرَهُ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ وَحَدَّثَهُمْ كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ الرَّبَّ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَأَنَّهُ كَلَّمَهُ وَكَيْفَ جَاهَرَ فِي دِمَشْقَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ. فَكَانَ مَعَهُمْ يَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيُجَاهِرُ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ." ( أع9/26-28 ) . 
ثمَّ أنَّه لمَّا آمن عددٌ كبيرٌ في إنطاكية بالربِّ يسوع، من اليهود الأمميِّين، أرسل الرُسل إليهم من أورشليم برنابا " فَأَرْسَلُوا بَرْنَابَا لِكَيْ يَجْتَازَ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ. الَّذِي لَمَّا أَتَى وَرَأَى نِعْمَةَ اللهِ فَرِحَ وَوَعَظَ الْجَمِيعَ أَنْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي الرَّبِّ بِعَزْمِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ رَجُلاً صَالِحاً وَمُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالإِيمَانِ. فَانْضَمَّ إِلَى الرَّبِّ جَمْعٌ غَفِيرٌ. ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ. فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. " ( أع11/22-26 ) . 
ويقول عنه الكتاب بالروح أنَّه كان " رَجُلاً صَالِحاً وَمُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالإِيمَانِ. ". لقد وعظ وعلَّم الكثيرين ثمَّ أتي " شاول " من طرسوس (5) ليشاركه هذا العمل المبارك، وكان لكليهما (برنابا وشاول) الفضل في أنْ يُدْعَي المؤمنون بالمسيح " مسيحيِّين " نسبة لسيِّدهم، حتَّي أنَّ الاسم إلتصق بالمسيحيِّين من ذلك التاريخ وإلي الأبد، بعد أنْ كان اليهود يدعونهم بـ " شِيعَةِ النَّاصِرِيِّينَ "( أع24/5 ) . 
ولمَّا حدثت المجاعة في المسكونة " فَحَتَمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ (الإنطاكيُّون) حَسْبَمَا تَيَسَّرَ لِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَيْئاً خِدْمَةً إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ. فَفَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ مُرْسِلِينَ إِلَى الْمَشَايِخِ بِيَدِ بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ . " ( أع11/29-30 ). اختار التلاميذ الإنطاكيُّون، لتلك المهمَّة، برنابا وشاول ليجمعا المساعدات للإخوة في الكنيسة الأمّ في اليهوديَّة. وكان ذلك هو المثال الأوَّل الذي اِتبعت الكنيسة بعد ذلك مثاله (6) . 
وبعد خروج القدِّيس بطرس من السجن وموت هيرودس " وَرَجَعَ بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْدَ مَا كَمَّلاَ الْخِدْمَةَ وَأَخَذَا مَعَهُمَا يُوحَنَّا الْمُلَقَّبَ مَرْقُسَ. " ( أع12/25 ) اِأبن أخت برنابا ( كو4/10 )، وذهبوا إلي إنطاكية، ثمَّ بدأت الرحلة التبشريَّة الأولي للثلاثة " برنابا وبولس ويوحنَّا الملَّقب مرقس ". 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ 
(5) يرى بعض المفسرين أن ذلك تم في ربيع سنة 43م ، أي بعد الصلب بحوالي عشر سنوات ، وكانت المسافة إلى ميناء طرسوس من سلوقيا حوالي 12 ساعة إبحاراً ، أو حوالي ثمانين ميل براً . 
(6) أنظر رو25:15-27؛1كو1:16 . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

- 48 - ​• ثالثا : رحلة برنابا وبولس الكرازيَّة العالميَّة الأولي وانسحاب مرقس: دُعي برنابا في إنطاكية بين الأنبياء والمعلِّمين ( أع13/1 )، ثمَّ اختاره الروح القدس مع شاول، بولس الرسول، للعمل المسكوني " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: «أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ» ." ( أع13/2 )، فذهبا إلي قبرص وأخذا معهما يوحنَّا الملَّقب مرقس - ابن أخت برنابا ( كو4/10 )، وفي برجة بمفيلية فارقهما (مرقس) ورجع إلي أورشليم ( أع13/13 ) . 
كان القدِّيس مرقس " وَكَانَ مَعَهُمَا يُوحَنَّا خَادِماً ." (أع13/5)، كما كان يشوع بن نون مع موسي ( عدد11/28؛ يش1/1 ) وإليشع النبيّ مع إيليَّا النبيّ ( 2مل3/2 )، ولكنَّه لم يحتملْ الرحلة، لصغر سنِّه، ولشدَّة وقوَّة مقاومة الأمم للرسالة وصعوبة العمل بينهم وشدَّة الاضطهاد، فعاد إلي أورشليم إلي حيث منزل أمِّه " مَرْيَمَ أُمِّ يُوحَنَّا الْمُلَقَّبِ مَرْقُسَ " ( أع12/12 )، والذي كان مقرًّا للكنيسة الأولي في أورشليم. 
واستمرَّ برنابا وبولس في كرازتهما وكان الربّ يضمّ الكثيرين علي أيديهما حتَّي أنَّ الكتاب يقول " وَآمَنَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُعَيَّنِينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِوَانْتَشَرَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي كُلِّ الْكُورَةِ ." ( أع13/48-49 )، إلي أنْ طردهما اليهود من تخومهم (في إنطاكية بيسيدية) وأتيَا إلي أيقونيَّة ( أع13/51 ). وظلا يعملان في قبرص والربّ يُنْجِح عمله علي أيديهما. 
• رابعا : برنابا وقضية الختان: أثار بعض المتنصِّرين من اليهوديَّة قضيَّة الختان وجعلوا يُعَلِّمون الإخوة أنَّه إنْ لم تختتنوا حسب عادة موسي لا يمكنكم أنْ تخلصوا، فقاومهم القدِّيسان بولس وبرنابا وتنازعا معهم، يقول الكتاب بالروح " وَانْحَدَرَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَجَعَلُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ الإِخْوَةَ أَنَّهُ «إِنْ لَمْ تَخْتَتِنُوا حَسَبَ عَادَةِ مُوسَى لاَ يُمْكِنُكُمْ أَنْ تَخْلُصُوا». فَلَمَّا حَصَلَ لِبُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا مُنَازَعَةٌ وَمُبَاحَثَةٌ لَيْسَتْ بِقَلِيلَةٍ مَعَهُمْ (أي مع المنادين بالختان) رَتَّبُوا أَنْ يَصْعَدَ بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا وَأُنَاسٌ آخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ. " ( أع15/1-2 ). وأيَّد مجمع الرسل في أورشليم موقف برنابا بولس وأرسلوا معهما رجلَين من المتقدِّمين في الإيمان برسالة تبيِّن صحَّة موقفهما من جهة رفض الختان كأساس للخلاص، ووصف مجمع الرسل برنابا وبولس في الرسالة بالقول " حَبِيبَيْنَا بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ. رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( أع15/25-26 ). 
وقد إستغلَّ البعض هذه الحادثة وزعموا وجود خلاف في العقيدة بين بولس وبرنابا !! وتجاهلوا الحقيقة التي تؤكِّد أنَّ المشاجرة حدثت بين اليهود المطالبين بوجوب الختان من جهة وبين بولس وبرنابا، معًا، من جهةٍ أخري. لقد طالب بعض المتنصِّرين من اليهود بأنْ يختتن كلّ أمميّ يدخل إلي حظيرة المسيح. فكان برنابا مع بولس، هما، أوَّل من قاوم هؤلاء القوم، وحصلت " مُنَازَعَةٌ وَمُبَاحَثَةٌ لَيْسَتْ بِقَلِيلَةٍ مَعَهُمْ " أي مع هؤلاء اليهود الذين قاومهم بولس وبرنابا معاً. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*يتبع*


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

- 49 - ​• خامسًا: انفصال بولس وبرنابا: يذكر سفر أعمال الرسل حدوث مشاجرة بين القدِّيسين بولس وبرنابا بسبب القدِّيس مرقس عندما كانا " أَنْطَاكِيَةَ يُعَلِّمَانِ وَيُبَشِّرَانِ مَعَ آخَرِينَ كَثِيرِينَ أَيْضاً بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ. " ( أع15/35 ). فقال بولس لبرنابا " لِنَرْجِعْ وَنَفْتَقِدْ إِخْوَتَنَا فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ نَادَيْنَا فِيهَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ هُمْ». فَأَشَارَ بَرْنَابَا أَنْ يَأْخُذَا مَعَهُمَا أَيْضاً يُوحَنَّا الَّذِي يُدْعَى مَرْقُسَ وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَكَانَ يَسْتَحْسِنُ أَنَّ الَّذِي فَارَقَهُمَا مِنْ بَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَلَمْ يَذْهَبْ مَعَهُمَا لِلْعَمَلِ لاَ يَأْخُذَانِهِ مَعَهُمَا. فَحَصَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا مُشَاجَرَةٌ (7) حَتَّى فَارَقَ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ ."( أع15/36-39 ). فسافر برنابا ومرقس إلي قبرص، وأخذ بولس معه سيلا واجتاز في سوريا وكيليكية ( أع15/40 ). 
وقد إستغلَّ البعض هذا الحدث بصورةٍ غير صحيحةٍ وزعموا أنَّ المشاجرة حدثت بسبب خلافات في العقيدة !! وهذا عكس ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول بالروح أنَّ سبب الخلاف والمشاجرة هو إصرار القدِّيس برنابا علي اصطحاب مرقس، اِبن أخته، معهما في الرحلة ورفض القدِّيس بولس لذلك بسبب مفارقته لهما من بمفيليَّة. ولم يكنْ هذا الخلاف بسبب الدعوة أو العقيدة، كلا، فقد كانت دعوتهما واحدة وظلَّت عقيدتهما واحدة إلي اليوم الذي اِستشهد فيه كلٍّ منهما. وهذا ما يذكره الوحي الإلهيّ ويشهد به تاريخ المسيحيَّة في كلِّ العصور. 
• سادسًا: برنابا في رسائل بولس الرسول: ذهب كلٍّ من القدِّيسَين برنابا وبولس في كرازتهما المسيحيَّة الواحدة في الهدف والدعوة والعقيدة، وظلَّ كلٍّ منهما يُكِنَ للآخر كلّ احترامٍ وتقديرٍ، وهذا ما نراه واضحًا في رسائل القدِّيس بولس التي يذكر القدِّيس برنابا لأهل كورنثوس بكلِّ تكريمٍ وحبٍّ كرسولٍ عاملٍ في الدعوة الإلهيَّة ( أع13/1؛غل2/9 ) مثله مثل بقيَّة تلاميذ ورسل المسيح " أَلَعَلَّنَا لَيْسَ لَنَا سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ نَجُولَ بِأُخْتٍ زَوْجَةً كَبَاقِي الرُّسُلِ وَإِخْوَةِ الرَّبِّ وَصَفَا؟ أَمْ أَنَا وَبَرْنَابَا وَحْدَنَا لَيْسَ لَنَا سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ لاَ نَشْتَغِلَ؟ "( 1كو9/5-6 ). كما يذكره لأهل غلاطية كرسول الأمم، معه " فَإِذْ عَلِمَ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي يَعْقُوبُ وَصَفَا وَيُوحَنَّا، الْمُعْتَبَرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ أَعْمِدَةٌ، أَعْطَوْنِي وَبَرْنَابَا يَمِينَ الشَّرِكَةِ لِنَكُونَ نَحْنُ لِلأُمَمِ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلِلْخِتَانِ . "( غل2/9 ). 
وعندما يذكر القدِّيس مرقس لأهل كولوسي يذكره علي أنَّه " ابْنُ اخْتِ بَرْنَابَا " ( كو4/10 ). ومعني هذا أنَّ رسوليَّة وشهرة القدِّيس برنابا وحبّ الكنائس له كانا سند مرقس في خدمته، بل وكانت قرابته لبرنابا أحد مسوِّغات قبوله لدي أهل كولوسي. هذا الكلام يقوله القديس بولس بعد حادث انفصالهما بعشر سنوات مما يدلّ علي احترام وتقدير الكنيسة كلها، في كلّ مكان، للقديس برنابا الذي استشهد علي اسم المسيح سنة 61م. 
• سابعًا: صفات القديس برنابا: تقول دائرة المعارف الكتابيَّة " لاشكّ في أنَّ برنابا يُعَدّ أحد الرجال العظام في الكنيسة الأولي، فقد كان نِدًّا للرسول بولس ورفيقًا له في الخدمة، 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(7) الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هنا " مشاجرة " هي باركسيسموس Paraxysmos وقد وردت في العهد الجديد مرتين، مرة في عبرانيين 24:10 للتحريض على المحبة وهنا بمعنى عام . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

- 50 - ​وإن كانت مواهب بولس الفذَّة قد غطَّت علي عظمة برنابا. لقد كان برنابا رجلاً لطيف المعشر، سموح النفس، ذا شهامةٍ، وصاحب بصيرةٍ نفاذةٍ استطاعت أنْ تستشف الإِمكانات الروحيَّة العظيمة التي عند الآخرين، كما فعل مع شاول ( أع11/25 ). لم يكنْ به شيء من ضيقِ الفكر وسوءِ الظنِّ أو الأنانيَّة، بل كان متسع الفكر ورحب القلب. مما أهَّله لأنْ يكون قادرًا علي تشجيع الآخرين الذين كاد يصيبهم الإِحباط. كما كان أنيسًا للمنفردين ومعينًا للمُعْوَزِين. وما قد يراه البعض فيه من ضعف، إنِّما جاء من عواطفه الرقيقة واستعداده لحسن الظنِّ بالآخرين وتوقُّع الخير منهم" (8) . 
2 - القدِّيس برنابا في تاريخ الكنيسة: 
كان القدِّيس برنابا تابعًا للرسل ويقول البعض أنَّه آمن بالربِّ يسوع المسيح بعد قيامته من الأموات، ولكن هناك تقليد يقول أنَّه كان أحد السبعين رسولاً الذين عيَّنهم الربُّ يسوع المسيح وأرسلهم اِثنين اِثنين أمامه إلي كلِّ مدينة أو موضع يذهب إليه (لو10/1-2)، وهؤلاء لم تذكر الأناجيل أسماءهم. وكان أوَّل من ذكر القدِّيس برنابا ضمن الرسل السبعين هو إكليمندس الإسكندري (153-217م) (9) ، ثم نقل عنه ذلك يوسابيوس القيصري المؤرخ الكنسي المعروف (10) . ويُذكر في العظات المنسوبة لإكليمندس الرومانيّ كرسولٍ نشط في الإسكندرية وروما، كما يَذكر تقليد قديم أنَّه بشَّر في ميلانو (11) . أمَّا مركز كرازته فكان، إلي جانب أنطاكية، قبرص التي بشَّر فيها ورسم لها قسوسًا وشمامسة. 
ويقول تاريخ الكنيسة أنَّه اعتُقل في سلاميس وضُرب ضربصا مبرحًا ثم رُجم بالحجارة حتَّي مات ثمَّ أشعلوا النار في جسده فتقدَّم القديس مرقس ولفَّ جسده بلفائف ووضعه في مغارةٍ بجوار مدينة سلاميس سنة61م في السنة السابعة لحكم نيرون (54 – 68م). 
3- الكتب المنسوبة للقديس برنابا: 
هناك بعض الكتب التي تتحدَّث عن القدِّيس برنابا كما ينسب إليه البعض " الرسالة إلي العبرانيِّين " (12) . ومن أهمِّ ما يُنسب إليه وما يتكلَّم عنه ما يلي: 
(1) رسالة برنابا : وترجع لأواخر القرن الأوَّل، وقد نسبها للقديس برنابا بعض الآباء مثل إكليمندس الإسكندري (13) والعلامة أوريجانوس (14) ، 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(8) دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 2 : 142 – 144 . 
(9) Storm 2. 20 Hypotyposis 7. 
(10) أنظر ك2 ف 1: 4. 
(11) Post Nicene. F. vol. 1 p. 98. 
(1 2 ) ينسب العلامة ترتليان (154-220م) ، أنظر On Modesty ، ويشايعه في ذلك بعض المعاصرين ، الرسالة للعبرانيين للقديس برنابا . أنظر أيضا The Int .Stand. Bible Dictionary . والثابت أنها للقديس بولس . 
(13) ويقتبس منها أكليمندس أكثر من مرة ، أنظر Strom 2:6 , 15, 18. 20 
(14) Against Tacetaus b. 1, 63. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 51 -‏​عليه وأُنْزِلَ من علي الصليب حّيًا ( *أنظر كتاب " صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء " أحمد ديدات ترجمة عـلي الجوهري* )!! ‏
‏ (8) بل وقال الأمير شكيب أرسلان في كتابه " حاضر العالم ": " قال درنغم ( أحد ‏المستشرقين ): فقول القرآن ( وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) يذكّرنا بأقوال العهد الجديد 000 إننا ‏لو فرضنا وجوب أخذ هذه الآية علي ظاهرها فلا مانع من ذلك حسب عقيدة ‏الكنيسة نفسها، لأنَّ آباء الكنيسة ما زالوا يقولون، إنَّه ليس ابن الله هو الذي صلبه ‏اليهود، وأماتوه علي الصليب، وإنما الطبيعة البشرية في المسيح. وهكذا لا يكون ‏اليهود قتلوا كلمة الله الأبديّة، ولكن يكونون قتلوا الرجل الذي يشبهها، واللحم ‏والدم المتجسّدين في بطن مريم ".‏
‏ " وقال ( المستشرق ) : فلا يكون القرآن فيما قاله بشأن الصلب إلا مؤيدًا عقيدة ‏الكنيسة الكبري، وهي أنَّ في المسيح طبيعتين: إلهيّة وبشريّة، وأنَّ القتل وقع ‏علي الطبيعة البشريّة فقط 00 " . وقال الأمير أرسلان معلقًا " ولا نريد أنْ نفرغ من ‏هذه المسألة بدون أنْ نُعلّق علي بعض الملاحظات علي ما قاله درنغم فيها. فأمّا ‏ذهابه أنّ مراد القرآن بالآية الكريمة : ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) _إنما ‏هو وقوع القتل علي الجسد فقط، وأنَّ الله بعد ذلك رفعه إليه، (فأن له وجها ‏وجيهاً) لا سيما وأنَّ آية أخرى : " { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } تعزز هذا الرأي "_( *كتاب " مقدمة في نشأة الكتابات الدفاعية بين الإسلام والمسيحية " حسني يوسف الأطير: ص 25- 28*). ‏
‏(9) وقال الإمام محسن فاني في كتابه الدابستاني في القرن التاسع للهجرة " أنه ‏عندما قبض اليهود علي عيسي، بصقوا علي وجهه المبارك ولطموه ثم أنَّ بيلاطس ‏حاكم اليهود جلده حتى أنَّ جسمه من رأسه إليى قدمه صار واحدًا 000 ولما رأي ‏بيلاطس من إصرار اليهود علي صلب عيسي وقتله قال " أني بريء من دم هذا ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 52 -‏​الرجل وأغسل يدي من دمه " ، " فوضعوا الصليب على كتف عيسى وساقوه ‏للصلب "(*عن كتاب " إنجيل برنابا في ضوء العقل والدين " لعوض سمعان ص 110*). ‏
‏(10) وقال الكاتب الإسلامي المعروف خالد محمد خالد، بعد أنْ تكلّم في فصل ‏كامل عن محاكمات المسيح: " لقد كان الصليب الكبير الذي أعدّه المجرمون ‏للمسيح يتراءى له دومًا " . " المسيح قد حمل الصليب من أجل السلام " ." الصليب ‏الذي حمله المسيح سيف أراد اليهود أنْ يقضوا علي ابن الإنسان ورائد الحق " . ‏
‏ ثم قال " وأريد للمسيح أنْ تنتهي حياته الطاهرة علي صورة تشبه الأحقاد الملتوية‏، الملتاثة. لخراف إسرائيل الضالة "( *كتاب " معًا علي الطريق محمد والمسيح " ص 34 و 181*).‏
‏(11) ونقل الكاتب محمود أبو ريه فقرات كاملة من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة خاصة ‏بكلام المسيح قبل صلبه مباشرة وكلام المسيح وهو معلق على الصليب وعند قيامته ‏‏. وذلك كحقيقة تاريخية( *كتابه " محمد والمسيح أخوان " ص 46*).‏
‏(12) ويرى د. محمد أحمد خلف الله (في كتابه الفن القصصي في القرآن الكريم) ‏أنّ القصة القرآنيّة لم يُقصد بها التاريخ، ولكن العظة والاعتبار ولذلك يُهمل الزمان ‏والمكان، وهي تمثّل الصور الذهنيّة للعقليّة العربيّة في ذلك الوقت ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع ومن حقنا أنْ نبحث وندقّق. وهذا هو ما كتبه بالنص:‏
‏+ " يدلنا الاستقراء علي أنَّ ظواهر كثيرة من ظاهرات الحريّة الفنيّة توجد في ‏القرآن الكريم، ونستطيع أنْ نعرض عليك منها في هذا الموقف ما يلي:‏
‏1 - إهمال القرآن حين يقصّ لمقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان 000 " . ‏
‏2 - اختياره لبعض الأحداث دون البعض، فلم يعنِ القرآن بتصوير الأحداث
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 53 -‏​الدائرة حول شخص أو الحاصلة في أمة تصويرًا تامًا كاملاً ، وإنما كان يكتفي ‏باختيار ما يساعده علي الوصول إلي أغراضه.‏
‏3 - كما لا يهتم بالترتيب الزمني أو الطبيعي في إيراد الأحداث وتصويرها وإنما ‏كان يخالف هذا الترتيب ويتجاوزه . ‏
‏4 - إسناده بعض الأحداث لأناس بأعينهم في موطن ثم إسناده نفس الأحداث لغير ‏الأشخاص في موطن آخر .‏
‏5 - إنطاقه الشخص الواحد في الموقف الواحد عبارات مختلفة حين يكرّر القصة .‏
‏6 - وجود مواقف جديدة لم تحدث في سياق القصة التي تصور أحداثًا وقعت ‏انتهت . " _القرآن يجري في فنه البياني علي أساس ما كانت تعتقد العرب وتتخيّل، ‏لا علي ما هو الحقيقة العقليّة ولا علي ما هو الواقع العمليّ _" .‏
‏ " إنَّ المعاني التاريخية ليست مما بُلّغَ علي أنَّه دين يُتّبَع، وليست من مقاصد ‏القرآن في شئ، ومن هنا أهمل القرآن مقوّمات التاريخ من زمان ومكان وترتيب ‏للأحداث 00 إنَّ قصد القرآن من هذه المعاني إنما هو العظة والعبرة أي في ‏الخروج بها من الدائرة التاريخيّة إلى الدائرة الدينيّة. ومعني ذلك أنَّ المعاني ‏التاريخيّة من حيث هي معانٍ تاريخيّة لا تُعْتَبَر جزءًا من الدين أو عنصرًا من ‏عناصره المكوّنة له. ومعني هذا أيضًا أنَّ قيمتها التاريخيّة ليست مما حماه القرآن ‏الكريم ما دام لم يقصده.‏
‏ " إنَّ ما بالقصص القرآني من مسائل تاريخيّة ليست إلا الصور الذهبيّة لما يعرفه ‏المعاصرون للنبي من التاريخ، وما يعرفه هؤلاء لا يَلْزَم أنْ يكون الحق والواقع، ‏كما لا يُلْزِم القرآن أنْ يُصَحّح هذه المسائل أو يردّها إلي الحق والواقع، لأنَّ القرآن ‏الكريم، كان يجئ في بيانه المعجز علي ما يعتقد العرب، وتعتقد البيئة ويعتقد ‏المخاطبون. ويضيف الكاتب أيضًا :‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 54 -‏​" إنّ القرآن الكريم لا يطلب الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة. ومن ‏هنا يُصْبِح من حقّنا أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نُفْسِح المجال أمام العقل البشريّ ‏ليبحث ويدقّق، وليس عليه بأس في أنْ ينتهي من هذه البحوث إلي ما يُخَالِف هذه ‏المسائل، ولن تكون مخالفة لما أراده الله أو لما قصد إليه القرآن لأنَّ الله لم يردْ ‏تعليمنا التاريخ، ولأنَّ القصص القرآنيّ لم يقصدْ إلا الموعظة والعبرة وما شابههما ‏من مقاصد وأغراض. ونوجز ما سبق فيما يلي: ‏
‏1 - القصة القرآنية ، قصة لا تتوافر فيها مقومات التاريخ، ولم يكنْ هدفها التاريخ ‏بل العظة والاعتبار. وهي ما يعرفه المعاصرون للنبيّ من تاريخ، ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع.‏
‏2 - هناك أقوال جاءت علي لسان بعض الأشخاص، لم ينطقوا بها بل القرآن ‏أنطقها علي لسانهم.‏
‏3 - القرآن لا يطلب منا الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة ومن حقّنا ‏أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نبحث ونفتّش لمعرفة الحدث التاريخيّ كما وقع ‏ومخالفتنا للقصة القرآنيّة لا يمسْ القرآن.‏
‏ وإذا طبّقنا هذه المبادئ علي حادثة صلب المسيح نري:‏
‏+ أنَّ اليهود لم يقولوا أنَّ المسيح هو رسول الله، وإن القول " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " ‏هو ما يعرفه بعض المعاصرين.‏
‏+ إنّ القرآن لا يطلب منّا الإيمان بعدم قتل وصلب المسيح. إذا رأينا من الكتب ‏المقدّسة أو من التاريخ ما يُؤكّد حقيقة صلب وموت المسيح، فالواجب علينا أو من ‏حق القرآن علينا أنْ نُؤمن بذلك، ولهذا فالمسيح قد صُلِبَ ومات علي الصليب.‏
‏ " إن القرآن لم يقصد إلي التاريخ من حيث هو تاريخ إلا في النادر الذي لا حكم ‏له، وأنَّه علي العكس من ذلك عمد إلي إبهام مقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان " . ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 55 -‏​‏ " إنَّ وصف عيسي بأنَّه رسول الله في قول اليهود الذي حكاه عنهم القرآن في ‏قوله تعالي: { وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ }، لا يمكن أنْ يُفهم ‏علي أنَّه قد صدر حقًا من اليهود، فهم لم ينطقوا بهذا الوصف وإنما القرآن هو الذي ‏أنطقهم به، ذلك لأنَّ وصفه بالرسالة ليس إلا التسليم بأنَّه رسول الله وهم لم يسلّموا ‏بهذا، ولو سلّموا بهذا لأصبحوا مسيحيّين، ولما كان بينهم وبينه أي لون من ألوان ‏العداء، ولما كان قُتل وصُلب. إنَّ اليهود إنما يتهمون عيسي بالكذب، ويُنكرون ‏عليه أنَّه رسول الله، ويذكرونه بالشرّ، ويقولون إنَّه ابن زنا وأنَّ أمه زانية. يقول ‏اليهود كلّ هذا وأكثر منه، ومن هنا لم يستطعْ العقل الإسلاميّ أنْ يُسَلّم بأنَّ وصف ‏عيسي بأنّضه رسول الله قد صدر حقًا من اليهود" .‏
‏ " مصادر القصص القرآني في الغالب هي العقليّة العربيّة، فالقرآن لم يبعدْ عنها ‏إلا القليل النادر، ومن هنا جاءت فكرة الأقدمين القائلة: إن القرآن ليس إلا ‏أساطير الأولين ، وذلك لأنهم نظروا فوجدوا الشخصيات القصصية والأحداث ‏القصصية مما يعرفون *"(" الفن القصصي في القرآن " محمد أحمد خلف الله مع شرح وتعليق خليل عبد الكريم، وكتاب " قبر المسيح في كشمير " د. صموئيل فريز 151-152 *). ‏
‏(13) الأستاذ على الجوهري : والذي ترجم عددًا من كتب السيد أحمد ديدات ‏والتعليق عليها، وكان رأيه في قضية موت المسيح، كما بينّا في الفصل السابق، ‏هو كالآتي : " إذا لم يكن معني قوله سبحانه وتعالي : ولكن شبه لهم هو إلقاء شبه ‏المسيح علي شخص آخر غيره، فما هو معناها؟ هل لها معني آخر؟، وما هو هذا ‏المعني الأخير؟ ثم يركّز بعد ذلك علي القول بعدم موت المسيح علي الصليب ‏وإنزاله من علي الصليب حيًا، مغمي عليه( *أنظر تعليقه علي كتاب " أخطر مناظرات العصر، هل مات المسيح علي الصليب"*)!!!‏
‏ وقد تصوّر بذلك أنَّه حلّ مشكلتين الأولي عدم تاريخيّة ومعقوليّة ومنطقيّة إلقاء ‏شبه المسيح علي آخر ، والثانية هي إبطال عقيدة الفداء بدم المسيح.‏
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 56 -‏​*الفصل الرابع*

*أصل فكرة الشبه في صلب المسيح ‏*

*في الفكر الغنوسي الوثني ‏*

‏1 - هل كان هناك مسيحيون عبر التاريخ القديم القريب من عهد ‏المسيح من‎ ‎أنكر صلب المسيح أم لا ؟‏
‏ والإجابة هي لا، ولكن كان هناك جماعة وثنيّة تُسمّى بالخياليّة وبالغنوسيّة ‏ويُسمّى أتباعها بالخياليّين والغنوسيّين ويُسمّى فكرها بالخياليّة أو الشبحيّة، قالت أنَّ ‏المسيح كان إلهًا فقط ولم يكن له جسد وطبيعة الإنسان، بل كأن شبحًا وخيالاً، ‏ظهر في هيئة وشبه ومنظر الإنسان ولم يكن له جسد فيزيائي من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ ‏‏!! ولذا فقد كانت عمليّة صلبه مُجرّد مظهر وشبه، شُبّه للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب، ‏صُلِبَ مظهريًا ، بدا وكأنَّه يُصْلَب، عُلِّق علي الصليب وبدا للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏ودُفِنَ في القبر ولكنه خرج ككائن من نور لأنَّه هو نور وروح محض !!! وعندما ‏خرج من القبر ككائن من نور كانت قدماه علي الأرض ورأسه تخترق السماء !!!!‏
‏ فما هي الغنوسية ، أو الخيالية ؟ ومن هم هؤلاء الغنوسيون ؟
‏(1) الغنوسية*(†)*هي حركة وثنيّة مسيحيّة ترجع جذورها إلي ما قبل المسيحيّة بعدة ‏قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر الإغريقي - الهيلينتسي - والمصري ‏القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانيّة والبابليّة والفارسيّة (خاصة الزردشتيّة التي أسّسها الحكيم
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ*
*(†) وتعني الغـنوسية – Geosticism " حب المعرفـة " ومنها " Genostic " – غـنوسي – محب المعرفة. من كلمة " Gnosis " اليونانية وتعني " المعرفـة " وهي عـبارة عن مدارس وشيع عـديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عـديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق معهم!!* ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 57 -‏​الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م) وكذلك اليهوديّة، خاصة فكر جماعة الأثينيّين ‏‏(الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات ‏والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية*(1)*. وذلك إلي جانب ما سُمّي بالأفلاطونيّة الحديثة، ‏التي كانت منتشرة في دول حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن الأوّل. بل ويرى ‏بعض العلماء أنَّ كلّ أصول الغنوسيّة موجودة عند أفلاطون*(2)* لذا يقول العلامة ‏ترتليان (نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي) " أنا آسف من كل قلبي لأنَّ أفلاطون صار ‏منطلق كل الهراطقة "*(3)* ‏
‏ وكانوا ينظرون للمادة علي أنَّها شر ّ! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا ‏أنَّه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ‏ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله الصالح أخرج، إنبثق منه، أخرج من ذاته، عدد ‏من القوات الروحيّة ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (‏Aeons‏)، هذه ‏القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات ‏وأوصاف مختلفة*(4)*. وتُكوّن هذه الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (‏Pleroma‏)‏، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأنَّ هذا الإله السامي الذي أخرج العالم ‏الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيء.‏
‏ ومن هذه الأيونات قام أحدهم ويدعى صوفيا (‏Sophia‏)، أي الحكمة الذي بثق، ‏أخرج، من ذاته كائنًا واعيًا هو الذي خلق المادة والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل ‏شيء علي صورته، هذا الكائن لم يُعرف شيء عن أصوله فتصوّر أنَّه الإله الوحيد ‏والمطلق، ثم إتّخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود وشكله في أشكال عديدة ، لذا يدعي
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ*​

*(1) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac chi pp. 21-27 & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeams Doresse.*​

*(2) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).*​

*(3) Tertullian A Treatise on The Soul.*​

*(4) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).*​
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 58 -‏​أيضًا بالديمورجس (‏Demiurgos‏)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكوّنة من نصف ‏روحيّ لا يعرفه هذا الديمورجس، نصف الخالق ولا حكامه*(5).* ‏
‏ ومن هنا فقد آمنوا أنَّ الإنسان مكوّن من عنصرين عنصر إلهي هو المنبثق من ‏الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي يشيرون إليه رمزيًا بالشرارة الإلهيّة، وعنصر ماديّ ‏طبيعيّ فانيّ. ويقولون أنَّ البشريّة بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهيّة التي بداخلها ‏بسبب الإله الخالق الشرير وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرّر الشرارة ‏الإلهيّة بالمعرفة، ولكن إنْ لم يكن هناك عمل جوهريّ من المعرفة تندفع الروح، ‏أو هذه الشرارة الإلهيّة، عائدة في أجساد أخري داخل الآلام وعبوديّة العالم*(6)*. ‏
‏ وأعتقد بعضهم بالثنائية (‏Dualism‏) الإلهيّة أي بوجود إلهَين متساويَين في القوة ‏في الكون؛ إله الخير، الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحيّة السمائيّة، وإله الشرّ الذي ‏خلق العالم وكل الأشياء الماديّة !! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا ‏إنَّ المعركة بين الخير والشرّ هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!‏
‏ وأعتقد بعضهم أنَّ إله الخير خلق الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوي أدني ‏في سجن الجسد الماديّ الشرير. وهكذا فإنَّ هدف البشريّة هو الهروب من سجن ‏الجسد الماديّ الشرير والعودة إلي اللاهوت أو التوحّد مع إله الخير !!‏
‏ ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم السريّة الخاصّة جدًا والتي زعموا أنَّ ‏المسيح قد كشفها وعلّمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء فهمهم لآيات مثل " وَبِأَمْثَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِثْلِ هَذِهِ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ حَسْبَمَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا. وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ. وَأَمَّا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فَكَانَ يُفَسِّرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. " (مر 4/33-34)، و " لَكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ وَلَكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ.

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ*​


*(5) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism.*​


*(6) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 59 -‏​بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا " (1كو2/6-7)*(7)*. ‏
‏ هذه التعاليم السريّة المزعومة كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه ‏وبعضهم نسب لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادًا علي ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ. " ‏‏(يو20/30-31) و " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ." (يو21/25)*(8)*. ‏
‏ يقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليًا) " _أولئك الذين يتبعون ‏فالتنتينوس (ق 2م) يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي ‏سنبرهن أنّها خاطئة كليّة بواسطة نفس الإنجيل_ "*(9)*.‏
‏(2) كما سُمِّيَت هذه الهرطقة أيضًا بالدوسيتية (‏Docetism‏)، والتي تعني في ‏اليونانية "‏Doketai‏ "، من التعبير " ‏dokesis‏ " و " ‏dokeo‏ " والذي يعني " يبدو ‏‏" ، " يظهر " ، " يُري " ، وتعني الخيالية "‏phantomism ‎‏ ". فقد آمنوا أنَّ المسيح ‏كان مُجرّد خيال وشبح (‏phantom‏)، وأنَّه أحد الآلهة العلويّة وقد نزل علي ‏الأرض في جسد خياليّ وليس فيزيائيّ، ماديّ، حقيقيّ، إنَّه روح إلهيّ ليس له ‏لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أنْ يتّخذ ‏جسدًا من المادة التي هي شرّ في نظرهم ! لذا قالوا أنَّه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان ‏وهيئة بشر دون أنْ يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أنْ يكون له مكوّنات ‏الإنسان من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، جاء في " _شبه جسد_ " و " _هيئة الإنسان_ "، وقالوا ‏أنَّه لم يكنْ يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 000 إلخ 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(7) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church.*​


*(8) Ibid.*​


*(9) Irenaeus against Heresies.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 60 -‏​‏وأنَّه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرًا بذلك تحت هيئة بشريّة غير حقيقيّة. وشبّهوا ‏جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فإنَّ النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أنْ يخترقا ‏لوحًا من الزجاج دون أنْ يكسرا هذا اللوح " . كان مجرد خيال*(10)*. ‏
‏ جاء في أحد كتبهم والذي يُسمّى بـ " أعمال يوحنا "*(11)*، _أنَّ المسيح عندما كان ‏يسير علي الأرض لم يكنْ يترك أثرًا لأقدامه وعندما كان يوحنا يُحاول الإمساك به ‏كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكنْ له جسد حقيقيّ. وكانت ‏طبيعة جسده متغيّرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون لينًا وأخري جامدًا ومرّة يكون ‏خاليًا تمامًا._ كان بالنسبة لهم مُجرّد شبح وحياته علي الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر ‏بأشكال متعددة ويغيّر شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء !! أي كان روحًا إلهيًا وليس إنسانًا ‏فيزيقيًا *(12)*. ‏
‏+ وقال بعضهم أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا نفسيًا ‏Psychic‏ ، عقليًا ، وليس ماديُا. ‏
‏+ وقال بعض آخر أنَّه إتّخذ جسد نجميّ ‏Sidereal‏ .‏
‏+ وقال آخرون أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا ولكنه لم يُولَد حقيقة من امرأة*(13)*.‏
‏ وجميعهم لم يقبلوا فكرة أنَّه تألّم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنَّه بدا وكأنَّه يتألّم وظهر ‏في الجلجثة كمجرّد رؤيا. وقد أشار إليهم القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - ‏‏107) تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول وحذّر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنيّة قائلا : " ‏إذا كان يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - _لم يتألّم إلاَّ في الظاهر_‏، وهم أنفسهم ليسوا سوي خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقيّ) فلماذا أنا مكبّل بالحديد "*(14)*، ‏‏" _وهو إنما إحتمل الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألّم حقًا وقام حقًا، وآلامه لم _

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ*​

<B>تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 206<FONT color=red><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: red">(10) Irenaeus against Heresies.


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 61 -‏​‏_تكن خيالاً،_ كما إدّعي بعض غير المؤمنيين، الذين ليسوا سوي خيالات "*(15)*، " _لو ‏أنّ ربنا صنع ما صنعه في الخيال، لا غير، لكانت قيودي أيضًا خيالاً_ "*(16)*.‏
‏(4) كما كان لهذه الجماعات، أيضًا، اعتقادات أخري في المسيح، _فقالوا أنَّ ‏المسيح الإله نزل علي يسوع الإنسان وقت العماد وفارقه علي الصليب، وقالوا ‏أيضًا أنَّ المسيح الإله والحكمة الإله نزلا علي يسوع واتحدا به وفارقاه أيضًا عند ‏الصليب !!_ أي أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، من وجهة نظرهم هو المسيح الإنسان وليس ‏المسيح الإله !!! وفيما يلي أفكار قادتهم :‏
‏1 - فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م) : وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُوْلَدْ من العذراء ولكن ‏جسده الهوائي مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي: وقد ظهر في النصف الأوّل من ‏القرن الثاني ونادى بوجود ثلاثين إلهًا، وقال أنَّ الإله فيتوس ( أي العمق ) ولد ‏ثمانية أيونات، ومنهم وُلد عشرة ومن العشرة وُلد إثنا عشر ذكرًا وأنثى، وولد ‏سيغا ( أي الصمت )، من هذا الإله فيتوس، ومن سيغا وُلد الكلمة، كما قال أنَّ ‏كمال الآلهة هو كائن " أنثي - ذكر " يُدعي الحكمة، وهو المسيح*(18)*!!‏
‏ وقال أنَّ المسيح لم يتّخذْ جسدًا إنسانيًا حقيقيًا بل إتّخذ هيئة الجسد، مظهر الجسد ‏وهيئة الإنسان لأنَّه لا يمكن أنْ يأخذ جسد من المادة التي هي شرّ بحسب اعتقاده ! إتّخذ جسدًا سمائيًا وأثيريًا، وهو، _حسب قوله لم يُولد من العذراء ولكن جسده ‏الهوائيّ مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي_*(19)*!!‏
‏2 - كيرنثوس وقوله بصلب يسوع الإنسان دون المسيح الإله: وقال كيرنثوس ‏الذي كان معاصرًا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، والذي يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنَّه ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ*
*(15) رسالته إلي أزمير ( سميرنا ) 2.*
*(16) المرجع السابق 4: 2.*
*(17) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي " العظات 6: 17-18.*
*(18) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 207*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 62-‏​كان متعلمًا بحكمة المصريّين " أنَّ العالم لم يخلقه الإله السامي، ولكن خلقته قوّة ‏معيّنة منفصلة بعيدًا عنه وعلي مسافة من هذا المبدأ الذي هو سامي علي الكون ‏ومجهول من الذي فوق الكلّ. وقال أنَّ يسوع لم يُولد من عذراء، وإنما وُلد كابن ‏طبيعي ليوسف ومريم بحسب ناموس الميلاد البشريّ وقال أنَّه كان أبرّ وأحكم ‏وأسمي من البشر الآخرين، _وعند معموديّته نزل عليه المسيح (الإله) من فوق ‏من الحاكم السامي_ ونادى بالآب غير المعروف وصنع معجزات. _ثم رحل المسيح ‏‏(الإله) أخيرًا من يسوع وتألّم وقام ثانية، بينما ظلّ المسيح (الإله) غير قابل للألم ‏لأنَّه كان كائنًا روحيًا"_*(20)*. ‏
‏ _أي من، وجهة نظره، أنَّ الذي تألّم علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح، عيسي، ‏أمّا المسيح الإله فلم يتألّم لأنَّه غير قابل للألم كإله._‏
‏3- سترنيوس (‏Saturnius‏) وقوله أنَّ المسيح كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون ‏شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا : وقال سترنيوس أنَّ " الآب غير المعروف من الكلّ " ‏خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، الذين كانوا من سلالات شريرة وخيرة، وخلق ‏الرياسات والقوات، ثم قام سبعة من رؤساء الملائكة بخلق الكون والبشرية أيضًا. ‏وقال أنَّ إله اليهود هو أحد رؤساء الملائكة السبعة، هؤلاء الذين خلقوا الكون، ‏وكان معاديًا للآب، وقد جاء المسيح المخلّص ليدمّر إله اليهود هذا ويحارب ‏الأرواح التي تؤيّده مستشهدًا بقول القديس يوحنا الرسول بالروح " لأَجْلِ هَذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ. " (1يو3/8)، لأنَّه اعتقد أنَّ الشيطان هو ‏إله اليهود، _وأنَّ المسيح كان كائنًا روحيًا وقد بدا وكأنَّه إنسان_*(21)*. ‏
‏ وقال أنَّ " المخلّص _كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا،_ ‏وأنَّه جاء ليدمّر إله اليهود، الذي كان واحدًا من الملائكة، ويخلّص الذين يؤمنون به "*(22)*.‏

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red">(20) Irenaeus against Heresies.


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-63-‏​‏4 - جماعة السزيان أو فايتس وقولهم بصلب يسوع دون المسيح والحكمة: ‏نادت هذه الجماعة في القرن الثاني الميلادي " أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ من العذراء بعمل الإله ‏يادابوس وكان أحكم وأطهر وأبرّ من كلِّ البشر الآخرين. ثم إتّحد المسيح (الإله) ‏مع الحكمة ونزلا عليه (علي يسوع)، وهكذا تَكَوّن يسوع المسيح. ويؤكّدون أنَّ ‏كثيرين من تلاميذه لم يعرفوا بنزول المسيح عليه. ولكن عندما نزل المسيح علي ‏يسوع بدأ يعمل معجزات ويُشفي ويُعلن الآب غير المعروف ويُعلن نفسه صراحة ‏أنَّه ابن الإنسان الأوّل (الإله)*(23)*. فغضبت القوات و ( الإله يادابوس ) والد يسوع لهذه ‏الأعمال _وعملوا علي تحطيمه، وعندما اُقتيد لهذا الغرض ( الصلب ) يقولون أنَّ ‏المسيح نفسه مع الحكمة رحلا منه إلي حيث الأيون غير الفاسد بينما صُلِبَ يسوع‏‏. ولكن المسيح لم ينسي يسوعه فأنزل عليه قوّة من فوق فأقامته ثانية في الجسد ‏الذي يدعونه حيوانيّ أو روحانيّ ثمّ أرسل العناصر الدنيويّة ثانية إلي العالم. ‏وعندما رأي تلاميذه أنَّه قام، لم يُدركوا، ولا حتي يسوع نفسه، مَنْ الذي أقامه ‏ثانية من الموت._ والخطأ الذي وقع فيه التلاميذ أنَّهم تصوّروا أنَّه قام في جسد ‏ماديّ غير عالمين أنَّ " إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (اكو15/50)*(24)*.‏
‏5 – ماركيون: وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ‏ولا حتى مظهر هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائية وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها ‏بحسب الظاهر إلي موته علي الصليب: وعلّم ماركيون، المولود حوالي سنة ‏‏120م ، بوجود إلهَين، الإله العظيم السامي أو الإله المحبّ، وهذا الإله كان غير ‏معروف من العالم ومخفيًا عن عينيه لأنَّه لا صلة له بالعالم وليس هو الخالق له. ‏أمّا الإله الثاني فأقل من الأول درجة وهو إله عادل ولكن سريع الغضب ومنتقم ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ*
*(23) الإنسان الأول في عـقيدتهم هو النور الأول في الأعـماق، أبو الكل – الإله.*

*(24) Iren. B. I. 30:12-13. Robert M. Grant Gnosticism.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

* 
‏-64-‏​يحارب ويسفك دم أعدائه بلا رحمة ولا شفقة، وهو الذي خلق العالم واختار منه ‏شعبًا هو شعب إسرائيل ليكون شاهدًا له وأعطى له الناموس. وعاقب بشدة ‏وصرامة الذين تعدُّوا علي هذا الناموس، وترك بقيّة الشعوب الأخري فريسة للمادة ‏والوثنيّة. وكان هذا الإله، إله اليهود يجهل تمامًا وجود الإله السامي المحبّ الذي ‏ظلّ غير معروف حتي ظهر المسيح في بلاد اليهوديّة في هيئة بشرية، وبدأ يُعلن ‏للبشر السر ّ العظيم عن الإله السامي المحبّ الذي يجهله البشر وإله اليهود(25)!!‏
‏ وقال إنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ولا حتي مظهر ‏هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائيّة وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها بحسب الظاهر ‏إلي موته علي الصليب(26)!! ‏
‏ ونتيجة لاعتقاد هؤلاء الهراطقة بأنَّ المسيح كان مُجرّد شبح وخيال وأنَّه ظهر ‏علي الأرض في شكل وهيئة ومظهر الإنسان ولكنّه في حقيقته هو روح وخيال، ‏ظهر في مظهر الإنسان دون أنْ يكون إنسانًا ! جاء في شبه جسد ولكنّه لم يتّخذ ‏الجسد بل كان شبح وروح وخيال في شكل جسد !! فلما وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في الحقيقة لم يُصلب بل شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط، شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت !! ‏
‏6- باسيليدس وقوله بإلقاء شبه يسوع علي غيره لأنَّه قوّة غير ماديّة وعقل ‏الآب غير المولود فقد غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله :‏

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ​


(25) Gnosticism a Sourse book of Heretical writings from the Early Church Period p. 44-45.​

<B>تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 481-482<FONT color=red><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: red">(26) Irenaeus against Heresies.*


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-65-‏​وكان أوّل من قال بإلقاء شِبْه يسوع علي غيره هو باسيليدس الذي تصوّر وجود ‏صراع بين الآلهة العديدة والذين كان أحدهم يسوع المسيح. وقد نقل عنه القديس ‏إريناؤس قوله: "وصنع الملائكة الذين يحتلون السماء السفلي المرئية لنا كل شئ ‏في العالم، وجعلوا لأنفسهم اختصاصات للأرض والأمم التي عليها، ولما أراد ‏رئيس هؤلاء، إله اليهود كما يعتقدون، أنْ يخضع الأمم الأخري لشعبه اليهود، ‏واعترضه وقاومه كلّ الرؤساء الآخرين بسبب العدواة التي كانت بين أمّته وكل ‏الأمم، ولمّا أدرك الآب غير المولود والذي لا اسم له أنّهم سيُدمّرون _أرسل بِكْرَه ‏العقل (وهو الذي يُدعي المسيح) ليُخلّص من يُؤمن به،_ من قوّة هؤلاء الذين ‏صنعوا العالم. _فظهر علي الأرض كإنسان لأمم هذه القوات وصنع معجزات. ‏وهو لم يمتْ بل أُجبر سمعان القيرواني علي حمل صليبه وألقي شَبْهَه عليه ‏واعتقدوا أنَّه يسوع فصُلِبَ بخطأٍ وجهلٍ . وإتّخذ هو شكل سمعان القيرواني ‏ووقف جانبًا يضحك عليهم. ولأنَّه قوّة غير مادي وعقل الآب غير المولود فقد ‏غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله"_*(27)*.‏
‏7 ـ سر الصليب في أعمال يوحنا : قالوا في الكتاب الذي أسموه " أعمال يوحنا ‏‏"*(28)* والذي يرجع إلي القرن الثاني الميلادي، في عبارات صوفيّة غامضة جدًا _أنَّ ‏المسيح تألّم دون أنْ يتألّم وصُلِبَ دون أنْ يُصْلَب وطُعِنَ بالحربة دون أنْ يسيل ‏منه دمًا وماء، عُلِّقَ علي صليب من خشب وصليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، كان ‏علي الصليب بين الجموع المحتشدة وفي نفس الوقت مع يوحنا علي الجبل_: " ‏بعد أنْ رقص الرب معنا هكذا يا أحبائي خرج ونحن كمذهولين أو مستغرقين في ‏النوم وهربنا هذه الطريق أو تلك ولم أتأخر بآلامه، بل هربت إلي جبل الزيتون ‏بكيت لما حدث، _وعندما عُلِّق (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة السادسة ‏من النهار حلّت الظلمة علي كل الأرض_(مر15/23). _ثم وقف ربّي وسط الكهف ‏وأناره_

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(27) Ibid. b. 1:24: 3-4.*​


*(28) Acts of John 97-98.*​

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-66-‏​_وقال: يا يوحنا إني مصلوب ومطعُون بالحربة والقصبة _(مر 15/19) _ومُعطي ‏الخل والمرّ لأشرب_ (متى 27/34) _بالنسبة للناس أسفل في أورشليم،_ ولكني أتحدث ‏إليك فإستمع لما أقوله: لقد وضعت في عقلك أنْ تصعد إلي هذا الجبل لكي تستمع ‏إلي ما يجب أنْ يتعلّمه تلميذ من معلّمه وإنسان من إله. وعندما قال ذلك _أراني ‏صليب من نور مثبت جيدًا، وحول الصليب جمع عظيم، ليس له شكل واحد ‏‏000 ورأيت السيد نفسه فوق الصليب، ليس له شكل بل نوع من الصوت هذا ‏الصليب من نور يدعى أحيانًا اللوجوس وأحيانًا العقل وأحيانًا يسوع وأحيانًا ‏المسيح 00 "_ !! هذه الأقوال الصوفيّة الغامضة جدًا يدعونها أقوالاً سريّة لمن ‏أُعْطِي له أنْ يَفْهَم فقط !! ‏
‏ _هذا الفكر الخيالي الوثنيّ الغامض كان أصحابه أفرادًا خارج حظيرة المسيحيّة ‏وقد رفضتهم الكنيسة وحاربت أفكارهم حتى اندثروا وإنْ كانت كتبهم وآثارهم ما ‏يزال الكثير منها بين أيدينا.‏_
‏ والعجيب بل والغريب أنَّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " نجده في الترجمة ‏يحمل نفس هذا الفكر الدوسيتي، فقد جاء في ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم للدكتور ‏أحمد زيدان والسيدة دينا زيدان والمعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلاميّة :‏
And for their saying "we killed the Massiah Jesus the son of ‎Mary. The Messenger of God "Yet they did not kill him nor ‎crucify him *but it was only made to appear to them so*" ‎
‏ " ولكن هكذا بدا لهم فقط " ، " ولكن هكذا ظهر لهم " !!‏
‏ ويقول السيد يوسف علي في تفسيره لهذه الآية القرآنية :‏
The Docetae held that Christ never had a real physical or ‎natural body, *but only an apparent or phantom body, and ‎that his Crucifixion was only apparent, not real.* The ‎Marcionite Gospel (about A. D.138) denied that Jesus was ‎born, and merely said that he *appeared in human form …‎*
‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-67-‏​The Quranic teaching is that Christ was not crucified nor killed ‎by the Jews, notwithstanding *certain apparent circumstances ‎which produced that illusion in the' minds of some of his ‎enemies*: that disputations, doubts, and conjectures on such ‎matters are vain; and that he was taken up to Allah .‎
‏ وترجمته هكذا " قال الدوسيتيّون أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ له أبدًا جسد فيزيائيّ حقيقيّ أو ‏طبيعيّ، ولكن فقط جسد مظهريّ أو شبح، وأنَّ صلبه كان مُجرّد صلب ظاهريّ، ‏وليس حقيقيّ، وأنكر الإنجيل الماركيوني (حوالي 138م) أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ وقد قال ‏أنَّه ظهر في مُجَرّد شكل بشريّ. ويقول التعليم القرآنيّ أنَّ اليهود لم يصلبوا ‏المسيح ولم يقتلوه ومع ذلك فقد أنتج ذلك الوهم في عقول بعض أعدائه ظروف ‏ظاهريّة معيّنة 000 " !!! ‏
أي أنَّ الترجمة الإنجليزية وتفسير السيد يوسف علي يُؤكّدان علي أنَّ نصّ آية الشبه ‏يعني نفس ما قاله الفكر الدوسيتيّ الغنوسيّ القائل بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ولم يُصْلَب بدا ‏لهم أنَّه يُصلَب ولكن لأنَّه روح وشبح وخيال، إله فقط وليس له جسد إنسان لذا بدا ‏لهم
‏‎(*Appeared to them*)‎‏ أنَّه يُصلب " ‏‎ *it was only made to appear to ‎them so*‎‏ " !!!‏
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

- 68 -‏​*الفصل الخامس ‏*

*إيمان الفرق الدوسيتية بصلب المسيح‏*

‏ إستغلّ البعض قول الهراطقة الدوسيتيين الغنوسيين بأنَّ المسيح إتّخذ جسدًا خياليًا‏، نجميًا، روحيًا، ولاهوتيًا ولم يتّخذ جسدًا فيزيائيًا ماديًا طبيعيًا، بل كان شبحًا ‏وخيالاً، ولذا فقد كانت عملية صلبه أيضًا عملية خياليّة مظهريّة، بمعنى أنَّه صُلِبَ ‏ظاهريًا، بدا للناظرين مصلوبًا علي الصليب ولكنه كان نورًا ومعلقًا أيضًا علي ‏صليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، وأنَّ بعضهم قال بصلب المسيح الإنسان وعدم صلب ‏المسيح الإنسان، أي صُلِبَ الناسوت وصَعَدَ اللاهوت. وقالوا أنَّه وجدت فرق ‏مسيحيّة قالت بعدم صلب المسيح، هكذا بعدم فهم، أو كمجرّد حجّة سوفسطائيّة ‏‏(جدليّة) يتّخذونها علي المسيحيّين !!!!! ‏
‏ ونقول لهم: أنَّ هذه الفرق الهرطوقيّة التي برهنّا في الفصل السابق من أقوالهم ‏إيمانهم بتعدّد الآلهة، وبالتالي فهي وثنيّة وليست مسيحيّة، ولكن قولكم أنَّها لم تكنْ ‏تُؤمن بأنَّ المسيح قد صُلِبَ، هو قولٌ باطلٌ وغير صحيح، لأنَّ غالبيتهم العظمي، ‏مع قلّتهم الشديدة، قالوا بأنَّ المسيح عُلِّقَ علي الصليب فعلاً ولكن لأنَّه إله وليس له ‏جسد فيزيائيّ طبيعيّ من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، لذا بدا لهم يُصلب وبدا ينزف الدم وبدا ‏لهم أنَّه مات ثم قام من الموت، ومنهم من قال أنَّ المسيح الإله نزل من السماء ‏وحلّ علي يسوع (عيسي) في العماد وفارقه عند الصلب وبالتالي فالذي صُلب هو ‏يسوع (عيسي)، أو المسيح الإنسان وليس المسيح الإله. ولم يقلْ أحد غير شخص ‏واحد هو باسيليدس فقط ومن إتّبعوه بصلب بديل للمسيح وذلك بسبب إيمانه بأنَّ ‏المسيح أحد الآلهة العديدين المتصارعين.‏
‏ وبالرغم من أنَّ كتبهم تركّز علي ما تسمّيه بالأقوال السريّة الصوفيّة، ومعظمها ‏عبارة عن مجموعات من الأقوال المنسوبة للمسيح والرسل، كما أنَّ الكثير منها ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-69-‏​يتكلّم عمّا بعد قيامة المسيح من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه وأحاديثه معهم، وعنصر ‏الأحداث فيها قليل، إلاَّ أنَّه كثير منها ذكر أحداث الصلب والقيامة بصورة شبه ‏متطابقة مع ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة. ‏
‏ وفيما يلي فقرات من بعض كتب هؤلاء الهراطقة التي أسموها أناجيل ونسبوها ‏للرسل لتلقى رواجًا عند العامّة، تثبت إيمانهم بصلب المسيح:‏
‏(1) إنجيل بطرس*(1)*: ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وُجدت نسخته في أخميم في ‏شتاء 1886-1887م ، وهو الآن في متحف القاهرة. ويبدأ الجزء الموجود منه ‏بغسل أيدي بيلاطس وهو يًبرّئ نفسه من دم المسيح ويشتمل علي محاكمة المسيح ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وينتهي بعد القيامة بحديث يدلّ علي أنَّ له بقيّة مفقودة ‏والعبارة الأخيرة منه مبتورة. وهذا نصه كاملاً :‏
‏"1:1 ولكن لم يغسل أحد من اليهود يديه، لا هيرودوس ولا أيًّـا من قضائه، ‏وعندما رفضوا أنْ يغسلوا أيديهم قام بيلاطس 2 ثم أمر هيردوس الملك أن يأُخذ ‏الرب وقال لهم: ما أمرتكم أنْ تفعلوه افعلوه .‏
‏3:2 وكان يقف هناك يوسف صديق بيلاطس وصديق الرب ، ولمعرفته أنَّهم كانوا ‏علي وشك أنْ يصلبوه، جاء إلي بيلاطس وإلتمس جسد الرب ليدفنه، 4 فأرسل ‏بيلاطس إلي هيردوس وإلتمس جسده 5 فقال هيردوس: أخي بيلاطس حتي إذا لم ‏يلتمس الجسد أحد سوف ندفنه، خاصة وأنَّ السبت بدأ يحلّ لأنَّه مكتوب في ‏الناموس لا تغرب الشمس علي جثة إنسان ميت. وأسلمه للشعب في اليوم الذي قبل ‏الخبز غير المختمر (الفطير)، عيدهم.‏
‏6:3 وأخذوا الرب ودفعوه بسرعة وقالوا: لنسوق ابن الله الآن إذ صار لنا الآن ‏سلطان عليه. 7 وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان وأجلسوه علي كرسي للقضاء وقالوا لحكم ‏بعدل يا ملك إسرائيل وأحضر واحدًا منهم إكليلاً من الشوك ووضعه علي رأس ‏الرب. 9 وآخرين من الواقفين بصقوا علي وجهه، وآخرين لطموه علي خديه ‏

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(1) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 184.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-70-‏​وآخرين ضربوه بقصبة والبعض سخروا منه قائلين: " فنُكرم ابن الله بمثل هذه ‏الكرامة ".‏
‏10:4 وجاءوا بلصّين وصلبوا الرب في الوسط بينهما، أمّا هو فعقد سلامه كما لو ‏أنَّه لم يشعر بألم 11 وعندما نصبوا (رفعوا) الصليب كتبوا عليه العنوان : هذا هو ‏ملك إسرائيل 12 ونزعوا عنه ملابسه أمامه واقتسموها بينهم واقترعوا عليها . 13 ‏ولكن أحد اللصّين وبخهم قائلاً : إننا نتعذب بسبب الأعمال الشريرة التي صنعناها، ‏ولكن هذا الرجل، الذي صار مخلصًا للبشر، ماذا صنع من شر ؟ 14 وكانوا ‏حانقين عليه وأمروا أنْ لا تكسر رجليه حتى يموت بعذابات كثيرة.‏
‏15:5 ولما صار منتصف النهار غطت الظلمة كل اليهودية وكانوا قلقين ‏ومضطربين لئلا تغرب الشمس وهو ما يزال حيًا، لأنَّه مكتوب لهم: لا تغرب ‏الشمس علي أحد تحت حكم الموت، 16 وقال واحد منهم: أعطوه ليشرب خلّ مع ‏مرّ، فمزجوهما وأعطوهما له ليشرب. 17 وأتموا كلّ شئ وأكملوا مكيال ‏خطاياهم علي رؤوسهم، 18 وذهب إلي هناك كثيرون بالمشاعل فقد ظنّوا أنَّه كان ‏ليلاً، فذهبوا للنوم أو تعثّروا . 19 ونادى الرب وصرخ: قوّتي يا قوّتي، أنت ‏تركتني، ولما قال هذا كف. وفي تلك الساعة إنشق حجاب الهيكل في أورشليم إلي ‏إثنين.‏
‏21:6 ثم سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب وأنزلوه علي الأرض فتزلّزلت كلّ ‏الأرض وحدث خوف عظيم، ثم أشرقت الشمس ووجدوا أنَّها الساعة التاسعة. 23 ‏فإبتهج اليهود وأعطوا جسده ليوسف ليدفنه حيث أنَّه رأى كلّ ما صنع (يسوع) من ‏خير. 24 وأخذ الرب وغسّله ولفّه بكتّان ووضعه في قبره الذي كان يُدعي بستان ‏يوسف.‏
‏25:7 ثم أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدي الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم ‏وبدءوا ينوحون ويقولون: الويل علي خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية ‏أورشليم. 26 وحزنت أنا ورفقائي ولأنّنا جُرحنا في قلوبنا أخفينا أنفسنا إذ كانوا ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-71-‏​يبحثون عنا كفاعلي شر وكراغبي إشعال النار في الهيكل. 27 وبسبب كلّ هذه ‏الأشياء كنّا صائمين وجلسنا ننوح ونبكى ليلاً ونهارًا حتي السبت.‏
‏28:8 ولكن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين والشيوخ اجتمعوا معًا الواحد مع الآخر عندما سمعوا ‏أنَّ كلّ الشعب كان ينوح ويقرع صدوره ويقول: إذا كان بموته قد حدثت كل هذه ‏العلامات العظيمة، انظروا كم كان هو بارًا. 29 وكان الشيوخ خائفين وذهبوا إلي ‏بيلاطس وتوسّلوا إليه وقالوا: 30 أعطنا جنود لنحرس قبره لمده ثلاثة أيام لئلا ‏يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقونه ويظنّ الشعب أنَّه قام من الأموات ويفعلوا بنا شرًا. 31 ‏فأعطاهم بيلاطس بيتروتيوس قائد المئة مع جنود لحراسه القبر. وجاء معهم إلي ‏القبر شيوخ وكتبة. 30 ودحرج كل الذين كانوا هناك معًا حجرًا عظيمًا ووضعوه ‏علي مدخل القبر مع قائد المئة والجنود. 33 وختموه بسبعة أختام ونصبوا خيمة ‏وحرسوه.‏
‏34:9 وباكرًا في الصباح عندما كان السبت ينسحب جاء جمهور من أورشليم ‏وتخومها ليروا القبر الذي خُتم. 35 ثم في الليلة التي كان ينسحب فيها يوم الرب ‏عندما كان الجنود يقومون بحراستهم اثنان اثنان في كل ساعة رن صوت عظيم في ‏السماء. 36 ورأوا السموات مفتوحة ونزل رجلان من هناك بنور عظيم واقتربوا ‏من القبر. 37 وبدأ الحجر الذي وضع علي باب القبر يتدحرج من ذاته وجاء علي ‏جانب وفُتح القبر ودخل الشابان.‏
‏38:10 وعندما رأى أولئك الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المئة والشيوخ. لأنَّهم كانوا ‏هناك للمساعدة في الحراسة. 39 وبينما كانوا يُعلنون الأمور التي رأوها رأوا ‏ثانيه ثلاثة رجال خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان واحدًا وتبعهم صليب. ‏‏40 ووصلت رؤوس الإثنين السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم باليد تجتاز ‏السموات. 41 وسمعوا صوت من السماء يقول: لقد بشرت الراقدين. 42 ‏وسُمعت إجابة من الصليب: نعم .‏
‏43:11 لذلك إستشار هؤلاء الرجال أحدهما الآخر عما إذا كانوا يذهبون ليخبروا ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-72-‏​بيلاطس بهذه الأمور. 44 وبينما كانوا يفكرون في ذلك شوهدت السماء تُفتح ثانيه ‏ونزل رجل ودخل القبر. 45 وعندما رأى قائد المئة والذين كانوا معه ذلك ‏أسرعوا ليلاً إلي بيلاطس تاركين القبر الذي كانوا يحرسونه وأخبروا بيلاطس بكل ‏شئ رأوه ، وكانوا مضطربين بدرجة عظيمة وقالوا: حقًا كان ابن الله. فأجاب ‏بيلاطس وقال: أنا برئ من دم ابن الله، أنتم الذين قررتم هذا. 47 فاقتربوا منه ‏متوسّلين إليه وطالبوه أنْ يأمر قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يُخبروا أحد بما رأوه . 48 ‏لأنهم قالوا: أنَّه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين بالإثم العظيم أمام الله ولا نقع في ‏أيدي شعب اليهود فنُرجم. 49 فأمر بيلاطس قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يقولوا شيئًـا.‏
‏50:12 وباكر في صباح يوم الرب ذهبت مريم المجدليّة وهى تلميذة للرب. خوفًا ‏من اليهود لأنَّهم كانوا متّقدين بالغضب، ولأنَّها لم تفعل عند قبر الرب ما كانت ‏النساء تريد أنْ يعملنه للموتي الذين يحبونهم. 51 وأخذت معها صديقاتها وجئن إلى ‏القبر حيث وضع، 52 وخفن أنْ يراهن اليهود وقالوا: علي الرغم من أننا لم ‏نستطع أنْ نبكي وننوح في اليوم الذي صلب فيه، فلنفعل ذلك الآن عليى قبره . 53 ‏ولكن من سيدحرج لنا الحجر الذي وُضع علي باب القبر، إذ يجب أنْ ندخل ‏ونجلس بجانبه ونفعل ما يجب. 54 لأنّض الحجر كان عظيمًا. ونخشى أنْ يرانا أحد‏‏. وإذا لم نستطع أنْ نفعل ذلك، دعونا علي الأقل، نضع علي بابه ما أحضرناه ‏لذكراه ولنبك وننوح حتى نعود إلي البيت ثانية.‏
‏55:13 فذهبن ووجدن القبر مفتوحًا واقتربن ووقفن ورأين هناك شابًا جالسًا في ‏وسط القبر جميلاً ولابسًا رداء أبيض لامعًا فقال لهن 56 من أين أتيتن؟ من تطلبن؟ ‏أتطلبن الذي صُلب" لقد قام وذهب. وإذا لم تصدقن قفن في ذلك المكان وأنظرن ‏الموضع الذي كان يرقد فيه، لأنَّه ليس هو هنا. لأنَّه قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل. ‏‏57 ثم هربت النسوة خائفات.‏
‏58:14 وكان اليوم الأخير للفطير وذهب الكثيرون عائدين إلي منازلهم حيث أنَّ ‏العيد انتهي. 59 ولكن نحن، الإثنا عشر تلميذًا للرب نحنا وبكينا وكل واحد حزن ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-73-‏​لما حدث وعاد لمنزله. 60 ولكن أنا سمعان بطرس وأخي إندراوس أخذنا شباكنا ‏وذهبنا إلي البحر وكان معنا لاوي ابن حلفي الذي الرب 000 " دعاه من دار ‏الجباية (؟)000 " . ‏
‏ وينتهي هنا الكتاب بصوره مبتورة تدل علي أنَّ جزءًا قد ضاع منه.‏
‏ وهذا الكتاب، المدعو " إنجيل بطرس " ، كما نرى، يتفق مع روايات الأناجيل ‏القانونيّة، الحقيقة، في معظم تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب ويثبت بدون شك أنَّ كلّ ‏ما كُتب في القرنين الأول والثاني سواء في داخل الكنيسة وعلي رأسها تلاميذ ‏المسيح ورسله أو حتي في دوائر الهراطقة يؤكّد صحة وحقيقة وتاريخيّة أحداث ‏الصلب والقيامة.‏
‏(2) إنجيل الحقيقة*(2)*: ويرجع للقرن الثاني، وقد اكتُشف في نجع حمادي سنة ‏‏945، جاء فيه عن صلب المسيح: " لهذا السبب كان يسوع الرحيم الأمين ‏صبورًا في قبوله الآلام حتي أخذ ذلك الكتاب، لأنَّه يعرف أنَّ موته هو حياة ‏للكثيرين " .‏
‏ " لهذا السبب ظهر يسوع 000 وسُمِّر علي الشجرة وأعلن أمر الآب علي ‏الصليب، يا له من تعليم عظيم، فقد وضع نفسه للموت برغم أنَّ الحياة الأبديّة ‏ترتديه " .‏
‏(3) إنجيل ماركيون الهرطوقي ، ويسمى أيضا بإنجيل الرب*(3)*: وقد تكلّم عن ‏محاكمة السيد المسيح بكل تفصيلاتها كما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ثم صلبه ‏وقيامته وصعوده، وفيما يلي نصّ ما قاله عن صلبه:‏
‏" وفيما هم ذاهبون به أمسكوا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان راجعًا من الحقل فوضعوا ‏عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع. وتبعه جمهور كبير من الشعب ومن نساء كنَّ ‏يلطمنَّ صدورهنَّ وينحنَّ عليه فإلتفت يسوع إليهُنَّ وقال: لا تبكين عليَّ يا بنات ‏أورشليم،

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(2) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 39.*​


*(3) Tertulian against Marcion BK. IVCHAP. XLIII & *​


*http//www.Geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/3827/Gospel6.html*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-74-‏​بل إبكين علي أنفسكنَّ وعلي أولادكنَّ. ستجيء أيام يُقال فيها: هنيئًا ‏للواتي ما حبلنَّ ولا ولدنَّ ولا أرضعنَّ، ويُقال للجبال إسقطي علينا وللتلال غطّينا. ‏فإذا كانوا هكذا يفعلون بالغصن الأخضر، فكيف تكون حال الغصن اليابس. وكان ‏هناك مذنبان آخران ساقوهما للموت، وعندما وصلوا إلي المكان الذي يدعى ‏الجُمجُمة، صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدًا عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار. فقال ‏يسوع، أغفر لهم يا أبي لأنَّهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون. ووقف الشعب هناك ينظرون‏، ورؤساؤهم يقولون متهكمين، خلّص غيره أمّا نفسه فما خلّصها، فليخلّص نفسه‏، إنْ كان هو المسيح مختار الله. وإستهزأ به الجنود أيضًا وهم يقتربون ويناولونه ‏خلاً ويقولون، خلّص نفسك إنْ كنت أنت ملك اليهود. وكان فوق رأسه لوحة ‏مكتوب فيها بحروف يونانيّة ولاتينيّة وعبريّة " هذا هو ملك اليهود ". وأخذ أحد ‏المذنبين المعلقين معه يشتمه ويقول له: إنْ كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. ‏فإنتهره الآخر قائلاً: أما تخاف الله وأنت تتحمل العقاب نفسه ؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، ‏نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمّا هو فما عمل سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ‏ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك، اليوم تكون معي. وكانت حوالي الساعة ‏السادسة وكانت ظلمة علي الأرض كلها حتى الساعة التاسعة وإحتجبت الشمس ‏وإنشق حجاب الهيكل من الوسط. وعندما صرخ يسوع بصوت عالٍ، قال يا أبي ‏في يديك استودع روحي، قال هذا وأسلم الروح. فلمّا رأى قائد المئة ما جري ‏مجد الله وقال بالحقيقة كان هذا الرجل بارًا. والجموع التي حضرت ذلك المشهد، ‏فرأت ما جري رجعت وهي ترجم الصدور. وكان كل معارفه والنساء اللواتي ‏تبعنه من الجليل يشاهدون هذه الأحداث عن بعد. وجاء رجلاً، من الرامة، مدينة ‏لليهود، وكان هو أيضًا ينتظر ملكوت الله، اسمه يوسف وكان رجلاً مشيرًا ‏وشريفًا وبارًا لم يوافق علي رأيهم ومشورتهم. هذا الرجل ذهب إلي بيلاطس ‏وطلب جسد يسوع، وأنزله ولفّه بكتان ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر، لم ‏يُدفنْ فيه أحد من قبل. وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت كاد يبدأ. وأتت النسوة اللواتي ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-75-‏​جاءوا معه من الجليل ، تبعنه (أي يوسف) فرأين القبر وكيف وُضع جسده (يسوع) ‏فيه . ثم رجعن وهيّأن طيبًا وحنوطًا واسترحن في السبت حسب الشريعة " .‏
‏ ثم يشرح قصة القيامة بالتفصيل كما جاءت في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا. ‏



​صورة لنصّ ما جاء في إنجيل ماركيون كما نقله القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص
‏ (4) إنجيل الأثنا عشر*(4)*: والذي يُري البعض أنَّه من أقدم الأناجيل الأبوكريفيّة، ‏وهو قريب جدًا من الأناجيل الأربعة معًا وقد جاءت فيه أحداث القبض علي المسيح ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وقيامته بالتفصيل، وفيما يلي فقرات من أحداث الصلب والقيامة‏‏: " وبعد أنْ أطلق لهم باراباس وعندما سخر بيسوع أسلمه إليهم ليصلب ‏‏000 وألبسوه تاج شوك 000 وكانت الساعة الثالثة عندما صلبوه وأعطوه خلاً ‏ممزوج بمرًا وعندما ذاقه لم يردْ أنْ يشرب، وقال يسوع آبا آما أغفر لهم لأنّهم لا ‏يعلمون ما يفعلون. ولما صَلِب العسكر يسوع إقتسموا ثيابه أربعة أجزاء لكل ‏جنديّ قسم وأخذوا قميصه أيضًا وكان قطعة واحدة لا خياطة فيها منسوجة كلها من ‏أعلي إلي أسفل، فقالوا بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه، فنري لمن يكون، ‏فتمّ الكتاب القائل إقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلي لباسي يقترعون. هذا فعله الجنود

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(4) http//www.reluctant-messenger.com/essene/ /Gospel_9.html*​


‏​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-76-‏​وجلسوا يرقبونه. وكانت هناك لوحة مكتوبة فوقه بالحروف اللاتينيّة واليونانيّة ‏والعبريّة، هذا هو ملك اليهود. وقرأ هذا العنوان الكثيرون من اليهود لأنَّ المكان ‏الذي صُلِبَ فيه يسوع كان قريبًا من المدينة 000 وقال أحد المذنبين المعلقين معه إنْ كُنت أنت المسيح خلّص نفسك وإيانا، فأجابه المذنب الآخر موبخًا أَمَا تخاف الله ‏وأنت تحت الحكم نفسه؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمَّا هو فما عمل ‏سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك‏، اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 000 ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة علي ‏الأرض كلّها إلي الساعة التاسعة 000 وفي حوالي الساعة السادسة صرخ يسوع ‏بصوت عظيم إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني، أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني 000 وعندما ‏رأى يسوع أمّه تقف مع التلميذ الذي كان يحبّه قال لأمه : يا امرأة هوذا ابنك، ‏وقال للتلميذ : هوذا أمّك 000 بعد ذلك كان يسوع يعرف أنَّ كلّ شيء قد أُكمل ‏الآن، وأنَّ الكتاب يجب أنْ يتم قال أنا عطشان 000 ثم صرخ يسوع بصوت ‏عظيم آبا آما في يديك أستودع روحي 000 وقال قد أكمل وأحني رأسه وأسلم ‏الروح ". ويرد بعد ذلك الأحداث التي حدثت بعد موته ودفنه ثم قيامته بالتفصيل ‏كما هي مذكورة في الأناجيل الأربعة. ‏
‏(5) حكمة يسوع المسيح*(5)*: وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته إلي القرن الثالث أو بداية ‏الرابع ويبدأ هكذا: " بعد أنْ قام (يسوع) من الأموات تبعه تلاميذه الإثنا عشر ‏وسبعة نساء اللواتي تبعنه كتلميذات، عندما جاءوا إلي الجليل 000 وهناك ظهر ‏لهم المخلّص، ليس في شكله الأصلي ولكن في الروح غير المرئي، كان ظهور ‏ملاك عظيم من نور. أما شكله فلا أستطيع وصفه 000 وقال سلام لكم، سلامي ‏أنا أعطيكم " .‏
‏(6) إنجيل فيلبس*(6)*: ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وجدت له مخطوطة ترجع إلي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(5) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 234.*​


*(6) Ibid. 141. ‏*​
‏ 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-78-‏​‏السماء بصعوده إليها واضطراب كل قوات السماء. ثم يتحدّث عن ظهوره لتلاميذه ‏‏" ثم انفتحت السموات 000 ورأوا يسوع وقد نزل وبهاؤه (أشرافه) ساطع جدًا ‏وكان نوره لا يُقاس 000 ولم يستطعْ البشر في العالم أنْ يصفوا النور الذي كان ‏عليه "، ثم يروي خوف التلاميذ واضطرابهم لرهبة هذا المنظر " ولما رأي يسوع‏، الرحيم والحنان أن التلاميذ في غاية الاضطراب .قال لهم : تهللوا أنا هو لا ‏تخافوا 000 ثم سحب بهاء نوره ، عندئذ تشجع التلاميذ ووقفوا أمام يسوع وخروا ‏معا وسجدوا له بفرح وابتهاج عظيم " .‏
‏(10) إنجيل نيقوديموس : ويرجع للقرن الثاني ويقسم إلى جزأين : ‏
‏(أ) أعمال بيلاطس*(11)*: ويروي محاكمة السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته من ‏بين الأموات ! وهذه بعض الفقرات منه: " قال يسوع : موسى والأنبياء تنبئوا عن ‏موتي وقيامتي (لو24/44-46) " (ف3/4) .‏
قال السيد المسيح للصّ اليمين : " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لو23/43) " (ف2/10) ‏‏. وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود مباشرة " اذهبوا إلى ‏العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالأناجيل للخليقة كلها ، من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن ‏يدن ، وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين : يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ، ويتكلمون بألسنة ‏جديدة ، يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لن يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم علي ‏المرضي فيبرأون (مر16/15-18) . وبينما كان يسوع يتكلم مع تلاميذه رأيناه يصعد ‏إلى السماء .‏
‏(ب) نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم*(12)*: يروي نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم أثناء خروج ‏روحه من جسده وإخراجه للأرواح المنتظرة علي الرجاء : " صاح صوت عظيم ‏مثل الرعد قائلا : افتحوا أيها الحكام أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الداهريات ‏فيدخل ملك المجد " (ف5/1) .‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(11) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 435-450.*​

*(12) Ibid, pp. 450-458.*​
‏
ــــــــــ​​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-79-‏​" ومد الملك يده اليمني وأمسك أبينا آدم وأقامه ، أتحه إلى الباقين وقال : تعالوا ‏معي يأكل الذين ذقتم الموت بالشجرة التي لمسها الإنسان لأني أقمتكم ثانية بشجرة ‏الصليب 000 قال الأنبياء والقديسون نقدم لك الشكر أيها المسيح مخلص العالم لأنك ‏خلصت حياتنا من الفساد " (ف8/1) .‏
‏(11) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل المتوافق "*(13)*: استخدم ماني الهرطوقي " المبتدع ‏الأناجيل الأربعة الصحيحة إلى جانب دياتسرون تاتيان والأناجيل الأبوكريفية مثل ‏إنجيل فيلبس وكتاب طفولة الرب وجمعها في مجلد واحد ، متوافق ، شبيه ‏بدياتسرون تاتيان ، وهذه فقرة منه عن محاكمة السيد المسيح : " بالحقيقة هو ابن ‏الله . وأجاب بيلاطس هكذا ، أنا بريء من دم ابن الله 000 " . وفي فجر الأحد ‏ذهبت النسوة إلى القبر حاملات الطيب " واقتربن من القبر 000 ولما كلمهن ‏الملاكان قائلين : لا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات ! تذكرن كلام يسوع كيف ‏علمكم في الجليل : سوف يسلمونى ويصلبونى وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم من الموت " . ‏
‏(12) كرازة بطرس *‏**‎ kyrygma petru*‏*(14)*: ويرجع هذا العمل للنصف الأول ‏من القرن الثاني وقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الإسكندري ونسبه للقديس بطرس تلميذ ‏المسيح. وننقل هنا حديث بطرس في " الكرازة " عن الرسل كالآتي: " لقد فتحنا ‏كتب الأنبياء التي لدينا ووجدنا اسم يسوع المسيح _ومجيئه وموته وصلبه وبقية ‏العذابات الأخري التي أنزلها به اليهود وقيامته وصعوده إلي السماء،_ البعض ‏بأمثال والبعض بألغاز والبعض بكلمات واضحة ومؤكّدة " .‏
‏(13) أعمال يوحنا*(15)*: شهد لها إكليمندس الإسكندري في القرن الثاني وتوجد لها ‏مخطوطات عديدة بلغات متعددة أخرها برديات البهنسا، يقول فيها الكاتب عن ‏صلب المسيح: " _وعندما كان معلقًا (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة ‏السادسة حدثت ظلمة علي الأرض_ " .

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(13) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 352.*​


*(14) Clement, Strom 6:6, 48.*​


*(15) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 232.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-80-‏​‏‏(14) أعمال بطرس*(16)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها إكليمندس ‏الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبًا ‏للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع ‏المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة ".‏
‏(15) أعمال اندرواس*(17)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل القرن الرابع، من عمل الهراطقة ‏أشار إليها يوسابيوس القيصري. وقد جاء فيها هذه الصلاة التي يُقال، حسب هذا ‏العمل، أنّها لإندراوس قبل استشهاده مباشرة " لا تسمح يا رب أن إندراوس الذي إالتصق بصليبك يطلق حر، لا تطلقني أنا الذي تعلقت بسرك (صليبك) 000 أنا ‏المتعلق بنعمتك 000 يا يسوع المسيح الذي أنا رأيته والذي أنا ملكه والذي أحبه ‏والذي فيه أنا كائن وأكون. إقبلني بسلام في مساكنك الأبديّة ".‏
‏(16) أعمال بطرس وبولس*(18)*: وترجع أقدم مخطوطات هذا العمل إلي القرن ‏التاسع وإن كان الكتاب نفسه يرجع لتاريخ أقدم من ذلك فقد أشار أوريجانوس ‏‏(185 ‏‎–‎‏245 م) إلي إحدى قصصه، السيدة كوفاديس‎ Domine quovadis‏. وقد ‏جاء في نهايته أنّه لما أمر نيرون بقطع رأس بولس وصلب بطرس " ولما جاء ‏بطرس إلي الصليب قال: لأنَّ ربي يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء إلي ‏الأرض رفع علي الصليب ورأسه لأعلي، وتلطف ودعاني إلي السماء أنا الذي من ‏الأرض، لذا يثبت صليبي ورأسي لأسفل لأوجّه قدمي للسماء، لأني لست أهلاً أنْ ‏أُصلب مثل ربي، فقلبوا الصليب وسمّروا رجليه لأعلي ".‏
‏(17) أعمال اندراوس*(19)*: أشار إليها أبيفانيوس (403م) وترجع إلي ما قبل ذلك، ‏جاء فيها قول إندراوس لغريمه " إن آمنت بالمسيح ابن الله الذي صلب سأشرح لك ‏كيف أنَّ الحمل الذي ذُبح سيحيا بعد أنْ صُلِبَ ".

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(16) Ibid.258.*​


*(17) Ibid, 422.*​


*(18) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 484.*​


*(19) Ibid, 512.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-81-‏​‏(18) رؤيا بطرس*(20)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني ‏هكذا : " أجاب ربنا (يسوع ) وقال : 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينًا ولكن ‏مثل البرق الذي يظهر من الشرق إلي الغرب، هكذا سيأتي علي سحاب السماء مع ‏جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبًا أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل ‏قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبي إكليلاً علي رأسي لأدين الأحياء والأموات ‏وأجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله " . ‏
‏ وجاء في مخطوطة أخري ولكن بصورة أكثر غموضًا وصوفيّة " والذي صلبوه ‏هو البكر، وموطن الأرواح والإناء الحجري الذين يسكنون فيه، لإلوهيم، ‏للصليب، الذي تحت الناموس. ولكن الذي يقف قريبا منه هو المخلص الحي، ‏الأول فيه الذي أمسكوه وأطلقوه، الذي يقف مبتهجًا ينظر إلي أولئك يعاملونه بعنف‏، حتي انقسموا بين أنفسهم. لذا فقد ضحك علي نقص إدراكهم، عالمًا أنَّهم ولدوا ‏عميان، لذا فالقابل للألم سيأتي، لأنَّ الجسد هو البديل، ولكن الذي أطلقوه كان ‏جسدي الروحي. ولكني أنا الروح العقلي المملوء بالنور المشع. الذي تراه آتيًا ‏إليَّ هو ملء اللاهوت العقلي الذي يوحد النور التام مع روحي القدوس"*(21)*!! ‏
‏ وفي هذا النص يتكلم الكاتب عن المسيح كروح عقلي من نور، وأنَّ الذي صُلب ‏لا الروح العقلي النوراني المشع، بل الجزء الجسدي، الذي هو البكر، والبكر هو ‏لقب المسيح في الفكر المسيحي عمومًا !! أي أنَّه يقول أنَّهم صلبوا الجزء الجسدي ‏منه لكنهم لم يصلبوا الروح العلوي النوراني المشع !! ‏
‏(19) رؤيا بولس*(22)*: ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها ‏القديس أغسطينوس (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلاً من السماء وإكليلاً ‏علي رأسه وعندما رآه الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معًا : ارحمنا ‏يا ابن الله العلي ، فأنت الذي منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلي الأرض.

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(20) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 668.*​


*(21) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm*​


*(22) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 788.*​
‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-82-‏​ارحمنا نحن أيضًا، فقد حصلنا علي راحة منذ رأيناك. وجاء صوت الله في كل ‏مكان في العذابات قائلاً: ما الذي فعلتموه لتسألوني عن الراحة ؟ لقد سال دمى ‏لأجلكم ولم تتوبوا. لبست تاجًا من الشوك علي رأسي لأجلكم. لأجلكم لُطمت علي ‏خدي، ومع ذلك لم تتوبوا. عُلِّقت علي الصليب وطلبت الماء فأعطوني خلاً ‏ممزوجا بمر، فتحوا جنبي الأيمن بحربة. لأجل إسمي قتلوا خدامي، الأنبياء ‏والأبرار، أعطيتكم الفرصة في كل هذا للتوبة ولم تريدوا ".
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏‏- 83 -‏​*الفصل السادس*

*لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت صلبا ‏*

‏1 – مبدأ قتل الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس : ‏
‏ كان مبدأ قتل الأنبياء واردًا بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل فقد قتلوا الكثير من الأنبياء : ‏
‏ يقول إيليا النبي مخاطبًا الرب " لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عَهْدَكَ وَنَقَضُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي. وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لِيَأْخُذُوهَا " ‏‏(1مل19/10 و 14). وينقل القديس بولس قول إيليا النبي في (رومية11/3). ويقول عن ‏خبرته معهم " الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَهُمْ، وَاضْطَهَدُونَا نَحْنُ. وَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُرْضِينَ لِلَّهِ وَأَضْدَادٌ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ " (1تس2/15).‏
‏ وقال نحميا " وَعَصُوا وَتَمَرَّدُوا عَلَيْكَ وَطَرَحُوا شَرِيعَتَكَ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ أَشْهَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَرُدُّوهُمْ إِلَيْكَ وَعَمِلُوا إِهَانَةً عَظِيمَةً. " (نح9/26) .‏
‏ وقال القديس إستيفانوس للكهنة والشيوخ في مجمع السنهدرين " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ" (أع7/52) ‏‎.‎
*†*وقال الرب يسوع المسيح مخاطبا أورشليم عاصمة اليهودية " يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا. " (مت23/37). وقال مخاطبًا ‏رؤسائهم " لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ." (مت23/35).‏
‏ وقال لهم القديس بطرس الرسول يوم الخمسين عن صلبهم للمسيح " ‏‎وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " (أع3/15) ‏‎.‎‏ 

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-84-‏​وقال ‏تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للكهنة اليهود " إِلَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ." (أع5/30) ‏‎.‎‏
‏
‏2 – جواز قتل الأنبياء في القرآن :‏
‏ كما أن قتل اليهود للأنبياء جائز ومعروف في القرآن حيث يقول :‏
‏(1) " وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا ‏تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ ‏أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ ‏وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ ‏الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " (البقرة61).‏
‏(2) " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ ‏الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَ فَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمْ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ ‏فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُون " (البقرة:87) . ‏
‏ والآية هنا تؤكد علي تكذيب اليهود لفريق من الرسل وحقيقة قتلهم لفريق آخر، ‏وفي نفس الوقت لا تذكر من الفريقين سوي موسى وعيسي، ومن ثمّ فأحدهم من ‏الفريق الذين كذبوه والآخر من الفريق الذي قتلوه !! ‏
‏(3) " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ ‏بِالْقِسْطِ مِنْ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ " (آل عمران: 21) .‏
‏(4) " ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنْ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا ‏بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ‏وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " (آل عمران: 112) .‏
‏(5) " الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّ نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ ‏قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ "‏ (آل عمران:183). ‏
‏‏ ــــــــــ​​


----------

